# 2012 Halloween Mdse Sightings in Stores



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, guess it's time to start a new thread! Moderators, please close out old 2011 thread and add this one to the Stickies. Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

in walmart i got some 5 amp fuses for $0.25. i always keep lots on hand. they are good for blow molds, extention cords, christmas tree lights. they usually run around $2.00 or $3.00 for a pack of 2.
and at hobby lobby i got some xmas trees at 80% off.


----------



## Penumbra

Haven't seen much yet (Except for a few garage sales).


----------



## hallorenescene

garage sales? to cold for those here


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK bought a few of these Halloween Drop Down Mechanisms, like the kind that make those drop down spiders work, for my haunt from Improvements Catalog. Got an email that they have shipped. Not much left over at Improvements right now, but still worth a look. They have the Thrashing Mummy (from Tekky Toys) and the Standing Zombie at prices better than I've seen elsewhere. Set of 3 halloween crows, crawling mummy hand, lit tombstone, hanging spider lanterns are available as well. 

The Thrashing Mummy, which I suspect is the same product basically as the Thrashing Zombie and the Insane Serial Killer with different bodies, has an AC adapter option that can be ordered through Tekky Toys directly (see Thrashing Mummy item page). I bought two of these guys when they went on clearance, and as long as you keep any replacement "costumes" lightweight and use the AC adapter, you can dress them up as you see fit. I'm turning mine into thrashing gorillas for my circus theme.

As for the boxes I bought I'm hoping I can use them for some drop down circus clown heads (styrofoam head or maybe even a balloon wearing a cheap lightweight mask) or maybe a lightweight guillotine blade set inside a guillotine frame set up that could be a haunted guillotine. The box supports 1 lb. btw. 

For those that don't know it, Improvement Catalog is part of the family of companies from the HSN family (HSN, Frontgate, GrandinRoad, etc) and are a seller you can feel good buying from. Their shipping has been pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know if my post above helped sell the IC halloween drop down mechanism or not, but mine will arrive today or Monday; and I went back on their website today and it is now sold out. Hope some of you managed to picked it up and I look forward to discussing uses for it later in the Prop Section.


----------



## osenator

Here what I did whith my trashing Insane guy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ostenator, love it! I'll have to remember your table setup. BTW these guys (thrashing mummy) were still available at IC when I looked earlier today.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, very cool. that's what whiskey does to me too! lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Bought some strands of bead (Christmas) garland at CVS 75% off to use for treasure in pirate treasure chest.


----------



## NOWHINING

that was very cool. i dont h ave anything to report yet....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween Copper Cookie Cutters*

This past week I was in Sur La Table and picked up two of their halloween themed cookie cutters in the clearance area--One a vampire with a long flowing cape (side view) and one a zombie with out stretched arms (also side view). I think the zombie could easily be decorated as a mummy BTW. Both yield a good size cookie with ample room to decorate. I loved that they were Copper cutters to boot making them great to pass down to your kids or grandkids or as a gift for a halloween baking friend. They were on Clearance for $1.99 (reg. 7.95, sale 3.99) and since I was there taking a class (they offer a 10% discount for attendees on store purchases) and they had an additional 10% off on clearance items that particular day, each one came out to only $1.61. Hard to beat that for a large cooper cookie cutter.

Other SLT locations may still have overstock (Vampire SKU #0000804484, apx 7 x 2-1/2 inches, Zombie SKU #0000804476, apx 5-1/2 x 3 inches) if you are interested. Oh and they also had a haunted house copper cutter as well. I'll post a photo later today of the two I bought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Time to Kick off the Shoes and Bake the Cookies!*

OK, decided to have a little fun with the photo of the Sur La Table Vampire and Zombie copper cookie cutters that I picked up on clearance  (see info in post above)


----------



## Shockwave199

That's a great price for the TM at improvements and I've been tempted for months, but I have to see what's new this year now. Even 40 bucks is enough to go towards something new. I have the thrashing zombie and it's a great prop for sure, but I'm hoping there will be something amazing coming out for 2012 animatronics. Come on tekky- get insane man! LOL! I was also tempted by the zombie bait prop at spirit...until with tax and shipping it was just under 200 bucks. Too much. For 200 balloons I would sooner get the eaten alive prop, which I'm hoping comes back in. But here's to hoping tekky comes out with some amazing new stuff this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, cool cookie cutters, and what a creepy baby. cool prop


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Set of 10-inch bloody tapered Flickering candles*

GrandinRoad is pretty cleaned out of their halloween mdse, but I saw this set of two 10-inch tapered blood dripping candles over at their site for $5 today. They are a Martha Stewart product and flicker. No info online as to whether they are on a timer as well, which the Walgreens and Big Lots plain white tapered candles were.

http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...ers/grand-finale-outlet/martha-stewart/374034


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While in HomeGoods today saw a package of the Fred and Friends vampire fangs ice mold "Cold Blooded", $3.99. They also had the Bone Chiller molds shaped like a skull and cross bones, same price, and a number of other Fred and Friends products. 

They have apparently fixed their website, as many had previously said they couldn't see items on it. It's working on my iPad now where it wasn't before. Here's their website where you can look through their catalog: http://www.worldwidefred.com/home.htm


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie: Thanks for the heads up on the cookie cutters. I really wanted to get the zombie one more than the vampire, but unfortunately those were sold out. I did get a vampire one.

For those interested, the Kansas City store still has a couple of the vampires, as well as some non-copper stainless steel ghosts and pumpkins located in a small bin at the bottom of the clearance in the very back of the store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Harbor Freight*

I was running errands in the Almaden area of San Jose, CA and much to my surprise saw a Harbor Freight store on Blossom Hill Road. I couldn't make a U-Turn then or would have, but intended to catch it on the way back. Got home and _now_ just remembered. I have heard so much about this chain store from HF members and knew they were opening a number of new locations this year around the country. I know step pads are at the top of my list but I'm not seeing them listed at their website. What area would they be found in? This year I'm hoping to get more into the construction of projects and I feel like I've maybe found a new "halloween" store. Anyone have a store location in their area and have a few suggestions on what I might find a good buy? I know they have coupons and online codes as well.


----------



## Spinechiller

I was at Micheals today and noticed they had grab bags. I picked one up and inside found tons of Halloween scrapbook stuff. As well as some brooches that I could use on some of my props. For a $1.00 and roughly 20 things I was happy


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechillers, i saw where they use brooches to create flower style bouquets. i really liked them
https://www.google.com/search?q=bro....2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=1&biw=1600&bih=742


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> spinechillers, i saw where they use brooches to create flower style bouquets. i really liked them
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bro....2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=1&biw=1600&bih=742



Neat idea, thanks


----------



## xrockonx911

Shockwave199 said:


> I was also tempted by the zombie bait prop at spirit...until with tax and shipping it was just under 200 bucks. Too much. For 200 balloons I would sooner get the eaten alive prop, which I'm hoping comes back in. But here's to hoping tekky comes out with some amazing new stuff this year.


Just be careful! I bought Zombie Bait from Spirit... was told it worked... nada. Apparently the word of a manager isn't enough to warrant a return... it is your responsibility to remove it from the box, plug it in, try it... then buy it. Manager's aren't responsible for lying or checking if their props work prior to sale. 

The IC Mummy is very cool, I haven't seen it prior to this... the price can't be beat either!


----------



## LawP

A friend and I went shopping about a week ago - first to Kohl's where I found a few Halloween ceramic pieces waaaaay back in housewares, on a bottom shelf. On another day we went to a very nice thrift store up north from us and I found a metal witch votive holder. My friend is convinced I have radar for all things Halloween because I have never failed to find SOMETHING...no matter what time of year it is. It's a gift.


----------



## sumrtym

All the Kohl's near me still have Halloween on clearance. They refuse to go over 80% last I saw. Makes no sense to me when wasting inventory room. Most the better stuff, like the resin wood chiseled looking pumpkins, are gone though. Tons of those pumpkin ceramic dishes at mine as well.


----------



## LawP

I managed to score one of those chiseled pumpkins for $3.49. While that sounds pretty decent I thought the original retail price was too high to begin with. (course I don't remember what that price was).


----------



## edenhazard1438

This layout is so stellar. How did you manage to make a blog that’s as smart as it is sleek? I’ve got to say, the layout alone made me come back to this blog again. But now that I’ve read what you’ve got to say, I’ve got to share it with the world!


----------



## sumrtym

LawP said:


> I managed to score one of those chiseled pumpkins for $3.49. While that sounds pretty decent I thought the original retail price was too high to begin with. (course I don't remember what that price was).


I THINK they ran around $9-$12 depending on the size.


----------



## Savage Night

I got a rotating disco ball light for our Skeleton Disco yard haunt. Big Lots had them for 18.00


----------



## hallorenescene

savage, nice buy. and i like the idea of a disco yard haunt


----------



## terri73

I picked up to motored spinning devices today. We are still checking them out but ate hopefull that they will be able to rotate our strofoam heads. If they work they would be a killer buy at just two bucks. Not to mention they have a whole box of them left. Gotta try them out soon !!!!


----------



## greaseballs80

For anyone looking for large bugs, TaRGET dOLLAR Section has them..


----------



## ThAnswr

Ghost of Spookie said:


> GrandinRoad is pretty cleaned out of their halloween mdse, but I saw this set of two 10-inch tapered blood dripping candles over at their site for $5 today. They are a Martha Stewart product and flicker. No info online as to whether they are on a timer as well, which the Walgreens and Big Lots plain white tapered candles were.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...ers/grand-finale-outlet/martha-stewart/374034


You can make your own blood-drip battery candles easily. You'll need a small, low temp glue gun and some red glue sticks. You can buy the red glue sticks on Ebay. If you want a large amount, there are several stores online that sell the by the pound. 

Here's how you make the blood-drip candles. Heat up the glue stick and place beads of glue at the top of the candle. Not too much as the glue will drip down if you do. 

As most battery candles have "drips" on them already, use those drips as a template. Starting at the bottom of the drip, place a bead of glue and then place glue in a line towards the top of the drip. Do that until you're satisfied. 

Here's a photo of the candles I made:



As a matter of fact, I repaint and put "wax" drips on all my battery candles. It gives them a less plastic look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Greaseballs, I can see some of those locust/grasshopper guys coming in useful in my Egyptian setting crawling on skeletons they've picked clean. Also in my zombie farmer scene--eating up the corn stalks and crawling all over the food. Maybe even munching on some zombie left over flesh. Have to look for them before all the kids snatch them up. Those Target dollar bins gets lots of eyes on them!

Don't know if you looked closer at the critters but are those red scorpions or red fire ants in your picture as well?


ThAnswr, your candles came out nice. The red glue looks shiny like wax.


----------



## greaseballs80

GOS- they are Red Scorpions


----------



## hallorenescene

terri, i have some motored spinning devices. mine spins heads. hope the ones you get work as well. 
grease, those are some wicked bugs.
tnanswer, those are wonderful candles. i like the drips


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*TARGET -- Dollar Bin Bugs*

TARGET's Dollar Bin "Large Bugs" pictured above in Greaseballs post _are terrific_. They are larger than the ones I bought in the past from Dollar Tree and a good quality and nice paint job. I added some to my bug collection. Picked up the locust/grasshoppers, scorpions (thanks for the info Greaseballs, it got me out the door on that) and dragon flies. I don't know how many of each Target gets in, but I managed to find 10 scorpions, and 8 locust after looking in a few bins. I picked up 5 dragonflies but there were more left over. They had a bunch of the spiders and the yellow bees, neither of which I was interested in. 

Funny thing was when I was in the checkout line the lady behind me asked the cashier if there were more of the bugs I had bought in the back. Go Figure! What were the chances she was interested in the same item that got me to the store today. They make great boys' party toys so I think what ever Target gets in will go fast. The cashier checked with someone and whatever they get in they put out. She did say that they get in 3 trucks a week at that location and so would probably be getting another shipment. The lady said that she was looking for more scorpions having bought some already and the last store she was in was sold out too. I apologized for clearing out the ones at the Target we were in. Didn't want to say I was buying them for halloween so said they were for a kids party instead. I offered my tag for the cashier to scan and she was able to tell her that there were more at the next closest store, which she said she was headed to to pick them up before they were all gone!! I was just floored at the coincidence. So thank you Greaseballs, Great find! And had I not seen your post I know I would have missed out on these.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

osenator said:


> Here what I did whith my trashing Insane guy.


LMAO! Too funny!


----------



## Irishguy

Just picked 5 of the large spiders and 8 of the squishy ones! Good eye, greaseballs!


----------



## 22606

Fitting name... Those _are_ some large bugs They look good, greaseballs; some are so cheap-looking that they couldn't pass for real in pitch blackness

The candles look amazing, ThAnswr. I'll have to try that out sometime. Thanks for the little tutorial

Hilarious conversion, osenator


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Rite Aid Garden items on Sale 50% off thru Saturday*

Had to stop in a Rite Aid Pharmacy today and wanted to pass on that they have a 50% off sale going all this week, thru Saturday 3/17, on their garden statutes etc. Saw some lightweight garden angels, frogs, and several good size solar dogs (black lab apx 22-23 inches tall and apx 15 inches from nose to backside), with a LED lantern in its mouth, runs off rechargeable and replaceable AA batteries), all in resin. You will need your Rite Aid rewards card for the 50% discount. The angels would be nice on a tombstone, frogs in your swamp or witch's cabin, and the sitting up dogs with lantern would look great as a gravedigger's companion. I took a pic of the angels and the dogs and will post later today. The angels and frogs were 14.99 I believe and the solar dogs were 59.99 before discounting.

I ended up getting the black lab dog. He was just too cute although I debated about him wishing he were less expensive. He'll be perfect for my haunt though. My store also had a two toned brown dog as well (sorry don't know the breed). Those were the only two I saw in the large size and the cashier said that they only get their garden statues in once a year and no replenishing of stock. I've always wanted a dog, holding a lantern, for my graveyard. I think the lantern might be removable or at least it's outer part, and maybe a translucent skull could be fitted around the light portion. I kind of like the idea of a zombie dog too, with body parts at its feet.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i think the black dog would make a perfect grave digger dog. what a wonderful idea, i never would have thought of that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I would definitely say that hanging out here on HF has altered my perspective on things that I see when in the stores! Sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Paint It Black

You are not the only one.


----------



## greaseballs80

GOS- To bad i missed this sale. I wish i would have seen this posting sooner


----------



## Arlita

I was checking out Sam's club web site and found something interesting.
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod2030315&navAction=push


----------



## Paint It Black

That coyote would scare _me_ away, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool cayote, i love it is in an action mode


----------



## Arlita

I like the price...they also have a owl with a 4' wing span.


----------



## 22606

Arlita said:


> I like the price...they also have a owl with a 4' wing span.


The 'prowler owl'? The coyote looks _much_ more realistic...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I would definitely say that hanging out here on HF has altered my perspective on things that I see when in the stores! Sure I'm not the only one.


Yeah me too...I've noticed I have developed a facial tick...


----------



## Irishguy

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Yeah me too...I've noticed I have developed a facial tick...


 So the maniacal giggling when you find a sale on out-of-season props is just me? Damn!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm lucky enough to have a store that has halloween stuff year round, though pretty pricey. This isn't near me(but went there once), but this place called Halloween Club, near Disneyland, 2 store locations. It is really cool. They have some old and new stuff from Gemmy, Morbid, Distortions etc. They have a great selection of foam filled latex corpses, demons and others. Check it out if you're in the area.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Irishguy said:


> So the maniacal giggling when you find a sale on out-of-season props is just me? Damn!



Oh I love anything maniacal!


----------



## Spinechiller

I was at Micheal's today and noticed on their planning sheet on the front said that their summer floral will exist on June 15 and their summer citrus will be exciting on July 27th (in seasonal isle). Thought this was great news, because that means Fall/Halloween will be their in only about 2 in a 1/2 (fall decor) to 4 months (Halloween stuff) .


----------



## Blackrose1978

I was at a local salvation army store trying to find a green cauldron to go with my evil leprechaun I am building. No luck finding green but I found a black one for $0.26!!! With a little paint I had laying around I turned it greenish! It was a good steal!! They also had other halloween stuff but it was too cutesie!


----------



## im the goddess

I found an angel garden ornament to use on a tombstone at Savers for $6.99.


----------



## Spinechiller

I saw some neat large angels at Walmart this week. If they were painted grey they would look great in a grave yard scene. At Dollarama I some neat mini gargoyles and some fake garlic.


----------



## im the goddess

I was in Rite Aid tonight and the garden items wer 50% off. I saw one of the dogs from the first post.



greaseballs80 said:


> GOS- To bad i missed this sale. I wish i would have seen this posting sooner


----------



## foolishmortal42

*Walmart Angel*

Spinechiller can you post a pic of the Walmart angel and the tag. I have not seen these at my local Walmart. I might try to order online from them because it is free shipping. Can you also say how tall the angel is.


----------



## Spinechiller

I'm just guessing but I would say about 4 feet give or take a bit. I don't have a photo of the tag my apologies. I hope it's available in the states as well because this was taken at a Canadian Walmart super-center.




foolishmortal42 said:


> Spinechiller can you post a pic of the Walmart angel and the tag. I have not seen these at my local Walmart. I might try to order online from them because it is free shipping. Can you also say how tall the angel is.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very pretty angel. she would be perfect in a cemetary, or in my flower bed.


----------



## foolishmortal42

Spinechiller,

Thank you for posting the pics. Those are incredible. I want to use the angles in my cemetery. How much were they? I tried to find them at Walmart.com but they were not there. Any chance you can take a picture of the tags for both angels staues the next time you are at Walmart? Most statues that size would cost $300 to $500 anywhere else. Thanks.


----------



## Spinechiller

foolishmortal42 said:


> Spinechiller,
> 
> Thank you for posting the pics. Those are incredible. I want to use the angles in my cemetery. How much were they? I tried to find them at Walmart.com but they were not there. Any chance you can take a picture of the tags for both angels staues the next time you are at Walmart? Most statues that size would cost $300 to $500 anywhere else. Thanks.



First Angel (lights up, 4 feet and $149.96)























Second angel (3 feet and $99)


----------



## grimreaper1962

Please read the instructions in the picture!!! Insert 3 whole new AA alkaline batteries. Do not even think that 2.625 batteries or even 2.125 batteries will be sufficient!! It must be exactly 3 whole batteries!! Who has 1/2 of a battery lying around? Just good for a laugh!


----------



## spookyone

osenator said:


> Here what I did whith my trashing Insane guy.


lol thats cool and it just right for the drunk too lol


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, what material is the angel made out of so that you can put in a light and it lights up? that is a really pretty angel.


----------



## Xane

grimreaper1962 said:


> Please read the instructions in the picture!!! Insert 3 whole new AA alkaline batteries. Do not even think that 2.625 batteries or even 2.125 batteries will be sufficient!! It must be exactly 3 whole batteries!! Who has 1/2 of a battery lying around? Just good for a laugh!


What, you don't have 1/2 of an AA lying around?


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> spine, what material is the angel made out of so that you can put in a light and it lights up? that is a really pretty angel.


I think the flower in her hand is what lights up if you look at the picture of the tag. Probably has some small light surrounded by the flower petals, like the roses they sell at night at Walt Disney World.


----------



## 22606

Those angels are very nice. Resin, right?


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> spine, what material is the angel made out of so that you can put in a light and it lights up? that is a really pretty angel.


 I think the light up flower area is made of a resin/fiberglass type material.


----------



## littlespook

I was at Party City yesterday looking for birthday invites and they all of their Halloween costumes out!! It was all along the back wall, along with masks, makeup, etc. ! I was so surprised (and happy!) If you live near a Party City, stop in !


----------



## greaseballs80

Weekend Sightings: ROSS: $6.99 (3 Piece Bowl set) 








Plates: $5.99? - 







& Coffee Mug $3.99.
MARSHALLS: $3.99 Skull Wine Glasses- 







& 
Glass Skull Candle Holder $5.99 each-


----------



## tinafromidaho

I'm so going to ross


----------



## im the goddess

My Ross did not have these yet  But, I did find two large cross candle holders made from metal that hang on the wall. They were clearance priced under $6 each. I picked up two. They are about 12 inches wide and 24 inches long. I'm thinking of using them on cemetary columns if I ever build any.


----------



## Arlita

I cant wait until they open the new Ross in my city never had one before.


----------



## Deadna

Keep an eye out at Garden Ridge.....an employee said their stockroom is packed with halloween already!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

The closest one to me is really kind of dumpy. It is in the same complex with a huge, very nice TJ MAXX. I'll have to check out some other Ross stores in the area to see if they have a better selection.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Keep an eye out at Garden Ridge.....an employee said their stockroom is packed with halloween already!!!!


Sweet!! I know that they put things out a bit earlier last year than previously, which I am hoping will be an ongoing occurence (for _all_ stores). I was musing to myself the other day while at Michaels about how some stores would have Halloween merch in a couple of months


----------



## Penumbra

Believe it or not, my Ross had a life size Gemmy doctor shivers along with a few smaller things. I'm gettin' excited!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Gosh I wish we had a Ross in our city!!! I'm going to Tuesday Morning tomorrow to see if i can find anything  they usually have w.e halloween left over on the back shelf!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

*TUESDAY MORNING in San Jose, CA*



BewitchingHalloween said:


> Gosh I wish we had a Ross in our city!!! I'm going to Tuesday Morning tomorrow to see if i can find anything  they usually have w.e halloween left over on the back shelf!


I spotted new Halloween items at TUESDAY MORNING this past Tuesday  Witches hats, and little statues mostly...


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

3pinkpoodles said:


> I spotted new Halloween items at TUESDAY MORNING this past Tuesday  Witches hats, and little statues mostly...


wahhhhh?!?! pinkpoodles is t his real life?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't wait to see!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BewitchingHalloween said:


> wahhhhh?!?! pinkpoodles is t his real life?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't wait to see!


Tis TRUE  It was just a small corner area- but they had quite a few items out!!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Wow!! Early items this season! Love it.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

BewitchingHalloween said:


> wahhhhh?!?! pinkpoodles is t his real life?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't wait to see!


i'm still awake because I am ansyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## murtisha

Man there isn't ANYTHING ANYWHERE around here until Sept.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Believe it or not, my Ross had a life size Gemmy doctor shivers along with a few smaller things. I'm gettin' excited!


 Thats exciting  How much was doctor shivers, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sumrtym

Halloween at a Tuesday Morning I stopped in today as well. They had a couple of wood flat stand up shelf figures, one a jack-o-lantern, the other a witch. A couple hats for women, like not tall top hat styles with feathers and a spider or some other thing attached to the side. Two kind of nice resin or wood statues done in the "classic", old fashioned theme. Also, a stack of 3 pumpkins with a faux candle flame sticking out of the top that lights on battery. Gal at the register said they just got them in and were expecting more Halloween coming.

Didn't buy any Halloween, but bought a Gourmet Today cookbook...that is going back. I actually found it online cheaper.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Man...really jealous of this. Probably won't be anything in our local stores for at least two months.


----------



## theworstwitch

I would love to see the pumpkins stacked with candle.


----------



## sumrtym

theworstwitch said:


> I would love to see the pumpkins stacked with candle.


I returned the book today, and looked at the Halloween shelves. I didn't see it there now, so I think someone grabbed it. It was maybe 9-10" tall (estimating), 3 pumpkins stacked with faces and then a large flame shape out of the top one, like a big fake candle flame. Don't know if all Tuesday Morning's are the same but a lady at this one told me new merchandise usually comes in on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Spinechiller said:


> Thats exciting  How much was doctor shivers, if you don't mind me asking?


Sum, did you happen to see the halloween people/animals??? They were so bizarre!!!! Maybe it is just in my city! lol They were actually kinda scary lol. Little mice? or cat? but they look like people? lol


----------



## 22606

BewitchingHalloween said:


> They were so bizarre!!!! Maybe it is just in my city! lol They were actually kinda scary lol. Little mice? or cat? but they look like people? lol


The plushes with rosy cheeks that Marshalls has on occasion (usually for each season)? Those actually _are_ kind of creepy, even though they are meant to be cute


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Garthgoyle said:


> The plushes with rosy cheeks that Marshalls has on occasion (usually for each season)? Those actually _are_ kind of creepy, even though they are meant to be cute


bahahaha yes! did you see the "turkey" sandwich? LOL


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, my Ross had a life size Gemmy doctor shivers along with a few smaller things. I'm gettin' excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exciting  How much was doctor shivers, if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...

I think he was $99 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Spinechiller

While I was looking through my local newspaper I came a cross Micheal's ad were they are advertising fall floral on sale this week. So I immediately thought time to go to Micheal's to check out fall merchandise, it won't be long now t'ill Halloween is on the shelves


----------



## ThAnswr

I can't wait.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I think he was $99 if I remember correctly.


Thanks, wish I had a Ross around where I live


----------



## 22606

BewitchingHalloween said:


> bahahaha yes! did you see the "turkey" sandwich? LOL


A sammich?! No, I did not


----------



## Spinechiller

*Micheal's fall merchandise update*

I stopped in at Micheal's today and they have started bringing in fall floral. I talked with one of the staff and they said the start date for the other fall merchandise is June 12th and the set date is June 18th. It won't be long now, will check back sometime next week.


----------



## RattandRoll

Michaels certainly put stuff out early Ive seen Halloween stuff out there in late July sadly by Oct they already move on to Xmas


----------



## Penumbra

Michael's is putting stuff out in JUNE??? YES!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went to Tuesday Morning today and they were deep-discounting their clearance items. They said they start putting out Halloween next week.

Also stopped by Tai Pan Trading which opened here around September last year. They said they get Halloween in July.

Glad to hear Michael's is bringing it in, Spinechiller! Did they say "fall" would be there by June 18th, or Halloween?


----------



## HalloweenL<3er352

I live in Florida and our stores like Dollar Tree, Walmart, and Kmart do not get things that I have seen in some pictures on here but thank you to my fellow Halloween LOVERS because I still get a rush just from looking at your photos am I strange or wierd for that?


----------



## Spinechiller

Zombiesmash said:


> I went to Tuesday Morning today and they were deep-discounting their clearance items. They said they start putting out Halloween next week.
> 
> Also stopped by Tai Pan Trading which opened here around September last year. They said they get Halloween in July.
> 
> Glad to hear Michael's is bringing it in, Spinechiller! Did they say "fall" would be there by June 18th, or Halloween?



They said fall, sadly but at least it's a start. I talked with someone about a week ago and they said Lemax spooky town would be out by the beginning of July. I will check with someone next time I'm there for an exact date.


----------



## Laredo

I'm thinking and/or working on Halloween year round, but the first Autumn merchandise sighting in stores is always a big day. This was mine: yesterday at Hobby Lobby.

PUNKINS!!







FOLIAGE!!


----------



## Penumbra

Oh god, I'm getting excited again! It's that time of year when I get shunned by my family.


----------



## matrixmom

Ditto Halloween L- it seems like the rest of the country is having a lot more halloween "adventures" than us!!


HalloweenL<3er352 said:


> I live in Florida and our stores like Dollar Tree, Walmart, and Kmart do not get things that I have seen in some pictures on here but thank you to my fellow Halloween LOVERS because I still get a rush just from looking at your photos am I strange or wierd for that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's a Hobby Lobby that is suppose to open in our area and I'm hoping it happens this summer. Drove past the other day and saw the sign but it just said "opening soon". Looking forward to seeing what kind of Funkins they get in different from JoAnns or Michaels. Sure hope they open before October.


----------



## mamadada

From my experience and maybe I'm wrong but Hobby Lobby only does Autumn decorations and steers away from Halloween. I'm sure you know they have a devout Christian ownership or founders and for some reason don't seem to promote Halloween . I'm a devout Catholic/Christian and know the roots of Halloween have alot of meaning in Christianity+the scariness is just for fun. I personally don't take it so seriously. Wish they would sell more Halloween because I love Hobby Lobby. If anyone has a garden ridge pottery near them they have fun stuff!


----------



## Penumbra

Whatever stores get, I'm hoping somebody will resell Gemmy's floating ghouls. I remember someone saying Fright Catalogue had something similar, but I can't find it!


----------



## mamadada

BTW speaking of Gemmy and I'm sure someone posted this last year ... Did anyone by the cheap gemmy holiday projector from lowes last year for like $30 I used that on my front wall last year and I had adults say it scared the you know what out of them. It was. Slide of skeleton head that moved like it was on fire. It actually was cool for 30 bucks. May buy a couple more this year.


----------



## kuroneko

Lowe's has a poster that says: "Warning Please Do Not Feed The Zombies". It looks like each store only got 1 or 2. I actually had to go to another store to get mine.


----------



## HalloweenL<3er352

SAD But I am still exited


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Fred and Friends, maker of whimsical items, has a few interesting new items out. I found tthis Zombie Bowling set over at PerpetualKid.com for example made by Fred. Kind of small though and for your office desktop but sure it sparks the imagination.

I found the Ouija Mints w/tin boxes at Perpetual Kid too. Last year I found these at CostPlus and posted about them. Someone mentioned they didn't have a store in their area, so this might help some people out. I bought a few boxes last year and will use the boxes as a favor box at my halloween dinner party.
(btw I see they have free economy shipping right now for orders over $10).


----------



## sumrtym

mamadada said:


> From my experience and maybe I'm wrong but Hobby Lobby only does Autumn decorations and steers away from Halloween. I'm sure you know they have a devout Christian ownership or founders and for some reason don't seem to promote Halloween .!


They carry a few Halloween items, but not a lot. They had a few neater items last year, but yes, it's not the "go-to" for Halloween stores. Anyway, they are still worth checking out as you will find a few Halloween specific items (though nothing scary if that's the only type you like).


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

mamadada said:


> BTW speaking of Gemmy and I'm sure someone posted this last year ... Did anyone by the cheap gemmy holiday projector from lowes last year for like $30 I used that on my front wall last year and I had adults say it scared the you know what out of them. It was. Slide of skeleton head that moved like it was on fire. It actually was cool for 30 bucks. May buy a couple more this year.


I remember seeing that projector!!!!! I am hoping to get it this year...if they sell it again! Good to hear it does the job


----------



## Penumbra

I don't have that projector so please tell me, is it motion activated or just ongoing?


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie, those are awesome. Both are very reasonably priced, too.

I love the looks that I get most times at Hobby Lobby Surprisingly, I haven't caught fire from stepping inside of a church yet, although I guess that it could still happen One lady that works there really is cool, though; she reminds me of Dharma (from _Dharma and Greg_) so much that I can't help but laugh a little when I get waited on by her.


----------



## mamadada

Don't worry about stepping into a church. Any one that believes in God loves all!


----------



## hallorenescene

mamadada said:


> Don't worry about stepping into a church. Any one that believes in God loves all!


that is beautiful mamadada


----------



## mamadada

Penumbra said:


> I don't have that projector so please tell me, is it motion activated or just ongoing?


It's just ongoing. I wish I had a pic from last year. I'll check. I put it on a parapet wall so it was probably about an 8 ft tall projection. The way it flickered was cool! My original plan was this (see pic) LOL! I even spent $ on the pumkin gobos thinking i could put them in my landscape lights. Needless to say it didn't work. However I did go to a stained glass place and she cut orange and green glass discs for me and I placed them in my 75 watt yard lights and it was very pretty and easy because you just sit them in the light holder. I have a white house so the color showed up easily. Don't laugh when you see what my goal was...


----------



## 22606

mamadada said:


> My original plan was this (see pic) LOL!


How did you get such a good picture of my mansion? I've gotta get better security, apparently... 

That looks awesome, mamadada. Cedar Point had something similar to what you mentioned, except they had a moving ghost on the side of a building:


----------



## mamadada

The Gemmy projector was very similar bit also had 4 or 5 other slides with colored heads ... May try those this year.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was back at Micheal's today and sure enough there was more fall merchandise out. Here are a few pics.


----------



## RattandRoll

mamadada said:


> From my experience and maybe I'm wrong but Hobby Lobby only does Autumn decorations and steers away from Halloween. I'm sure you know they have a devout Christian ownership or founders and for some reason don't seem to promote Halloween . I'm a devout Catholic/Christian and know the roots of Halloween have alot of meaning in Christianity+the scariness is just for fun. I personally don't take it so seriously. Wish they would sell more Halloween because I love Hobby Lobby. If anyone has a garden ridge pottery near them they have fun stuff!


Yeah they do carry Halloween decor but more in the way of cutesy type Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

hey spine, those are cute owls


----------



## Falconn003

For 60 ... unused with box


----------



## Falconn003

trying to make them an offer for these 2 aswell .. fingers crossed..


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Hey Falconn003 where did you get those? I live in San Antonio also and I'm trying to find props. I remember I saw a craiglist post or 2 about Halloween props where they those? Or did you find them elsewhere?


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

BTW Does anyone know if Garden Ridge has their stuff out yet? It seems every year more and more stores put their stuff out earlier and earlier!


----------



## hallorenescene

that spider is sooooo veerrrryyyyyy cool. and those 2 clowns are pretty sweet too. good luck, i hope you get them


----------



## saber55

Hey everyone,That time of year is starting to be in the air again.I went to my local michaels and they had a bunch of pumpkins and even a few vultures and owls! Along with the normal fall foliage and wreaths. I cant wait i love seeing this stuff starting ti appear.


----------



## Falconn003

OK FOR ALL YOU SINCERE PEOPLE ..... HERE ARE ALL POSTINGS !!!!!!!!! TONS OF STUFF FOR SALE !!! AND WELL TAKEN CARE OF ...... AND YES .... CHARLIE , the Jester, and the SPIDER (are mine) )))))))) !!!!

1) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3046707793.html

2) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3058727814.html

3) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3058912805.html

4) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3059017618.html

5) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3059213565.html

6) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3059550214.html

7) http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/3059561197.html


Good LUCK !! ><


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Thanks Falconn003


----------



## saber55

Wish i was closer


----------



## Spinechiller

These are online stores with new 2012 offerings, here are a few links.

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/new-for-2012-decorations-c-1019.html

http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/New/_/N-6bZ1z140zm/results1.aspx


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Spinechiller said:


> These are online stores with new 2012 offerings, here are a few links.
> 
> http://www.halloweenexpress.com/new-for-2012-decorations-c-1019.html
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/New/_/N-6bZ1z140zm/results1.aspx



Another one is DarksideDisplays.com
They have 2 Nuclear Waste baby heads conjoined together for $20 and a Severed Head with Green Ooze on it for $38


----------



## guttercat33

I got a donna the dead, a skelton that changes his face,5 spirit balls a dvd for the effect crystal ball, inflatable organ player, halloween throw blanket some glass halloween props and a bust of heads up harry on craigslist.all I did was trade a lamp,comfortor set and some silk plants


----------



## mamadada

Spookehouse let me know when u find out about gardenridge. We are going to Seaworld/SA in august. Surely they will have their stuff out by then.


----------



## RCIAG

Just stole my aunt's Lakeside Collection catalog & it has a few Halloween things, along with a few Christmas things!!

http://www.lakeside.com/catalog/sea...S=/common/includes/inc_header.jsp.basicSearch


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went in to Michael's today to see if there was anything I wanted with the 50% off coupon. I saw the pumpkins, fall foilage and owls/crows/vultures, which made me soooo happy. I asked the cashier when they would be getting the rest of their actual Halloween stuff in, and she said probably within a week(!). Hope she's right!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, thanks for posting lakeside. they have some cute stuff. not to bad of prices either


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

mamadada said:


> Spookehouse let me know when u find out about gardenridge. We are going to Seaworld/SA in august. Surely they will have their stuff out by then.


Last year they had their stuff out in mid-July, but the best thing was that the 50%off sale started in Mid-October, and the sale lasted for a while. Luckily by January nobody wants halloween stuff so I snagged a Heads up Harry and 4 Tombstones plus 2 Creepy Cloths and a Spider Larvae Cocoon. They usually put their stuff out REALLY early.


----------



## Shadowbat

after reading the report that Michaels started putting items out, I ran to ours to check it out. Sure enough, fall foilage, wreaths, crows, owls, vultures, and yes, pumpkins! Only thing they didnt have yet was the fall garland.


Hobby Lobby also has the same stuff out.


----------



## hallorenescene

does hobby lobby have owls and vultures?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I went to Michaels yesterday and found kick butt ribbon. One looks like blood splatter with creepy words. 








The other looked very Sweeney Todd like .. So excited to see this in June!.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, thanks for posting lakeside. they have some cute stuff. not to bad of prices either


I would imagine the next catalog or 2 will have even more stuff. I love the witch they have, moreso for what it _could_ be instead of what it is. For $8.95 it's too cheap NOT to buy a couple!

They'll send a free catalog too, but they have online exclusives so check both.

They're great for early Christmas stuff too, especially if you have a sports fan to buy for, they've got all kinds of sports related stuff. I'm planning on putting in an order tonite.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

So far it looks like
Garden Ridge
Lakeside Collection
Dollar Tree
Darkside Displays
Michaels
ABC Distributing
Halloween Express
Buy Costumes
etc....
has new stuff out


----------



## saber55

Dollar tree has stuff out already?Im going to make a trip to mine and check it out


----------



## hallorenescene

the only store mentioned close to us is dollar tree. guess i will have to check them out.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

I haven't been there myself, but I heard they started putting out cloth, body parts, and spider webs from some of the other members.


----------



## saber55

Nice


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> does hobby lobby have owls and vultures?




They only had crows.


----------



## Shadowbat

saber55 said:


> Dollar tree has stuff out already?Im going to make a trip to mine and check it out


The one DT near me started putting out some Fall foilage. 


This year things seem to be hitting sooner than they did last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i agree, sounds like they're hitting sooner. thanks for letting me know about hobby lobby


----------



## Wolfbeard

Shadowbat said:


> The one DT near me started putting out some Fall foilage.
> 
> 
> This year things seem to be hitting sooner than they did last year.


Yeah, they all want to get their Christmas stuff out by the 4th of July! One of these years things will be out so early that it will catch up to the actual Holiday. 

Eric


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks for the heads up on Dollar Tree!! I'll have to check mine when the next time I get to Clarion.


----------



## EvilMel

Wolfbeard said:


> Yeah, they all want to get their Christmas stuff out by the 4th of July! One of these years things will be out so early that it will catch up to the actual Holiday.


I don't know why they don't just leave it all out year-round. I mean, at this point, they're almost keeping it out longer than they're putting it away.


----------



## CobhamManor

Dollar Tree has some stuff out already? WOW! I'll check my store and see if they have anything yet. That would be crazy. IT'S JUNE!  But I would also like to check DT for anything random that I could possibly use in my haunt - like some floral moss, grass stakes, clip-on lights, etc..


----------



## 22606

The closest that Dollar Tree had here was luau decor, some of which was actually pretty cool (the ice cube trays and cups, in particular). Probably later next month will come the good stuff that we are all needing a hit of


----------



## saber55

Went to my dollar tree,and they suck  No signs of halloween yet.But atleast my micheals already has some out ill go by there every week to get my fix


----------



## matrixmom

Waiting for a 50% off coupon from Michaels...there's a pumpkin I want but not willing to pay $24.99 when they sell half price after halloween....


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone know if Micheals has craft pumpkins in stock yet? Last time I checked there was just regular pumpkins,

Thanks,


----------



## Curlgoddess

I saw fall stuff at Michael's last week:


----------



## Shadowbat

Spinechiller said:


> Does anyone know if Micheals has craft pumpkins in stock yet? Last time I checked there was just regular pumpkins,
> 
> Thanks,



If they dont have them out, ask. Mine always has them in the back but never put them out at the same time they put out the floral items. For the last 2 years Ive asked and theyve gone to the back and grabbed them for me.


----------



## 22606

matrixmom said:


> Waiting for a 50% off coupon from Michaels...there's a pumpkin I want but not willing to pay $24.99 when they sell half price after halloween....


Right now, the best that they've got is $5 off of every $25, which really isn't so great Keep checking this link, matrixmom, since I'm pretty sure that it updates every week: http://weeklyad.michaels.com/



Curlgoddess said:


> I saw fall stuff at Michael's last week:
> 
> View attachment 115466


Because nothing says Fall like blindingly-bright, metallic pumpkins...


----------



## digbugsgirl

I'm going to check Michael's out this weekend! Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Too late to be of any help, but think I saw that Michael's had a 50% off entire purchase [edit: Or maybe it was for a single item? Can't remember which.] coupon last week.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Garthgoyle said:


> The closest that Dollar Tree had here was luau decor, some of which was actually pretty cool (the ice cube trays and cups, in particular). Probably later next month will come the good stuff that we are all needing a hit of


I have five or six dollar stores within 5/10 miles of my house. That is all they have out right now too. July 4th and luau decor. It's cool looking though. Like you say, late next month they will probably be switching gears a bit to autumn.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

How about JOANN's? Do you all have that near you? We have them in CA and they have great stuff. I have not checked yet, but I'll let you know when they have their stuff out!


----------



## mamadada

I went to our new joann's today, which is huge btw. I was looking for cheesecloth...there was no Halloween...but Summer was 60% off so I'm sure it's next.


----------



## saber55

Joanns is always behind micheals.I dont see anything at my joanns untill late august.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Stopped at Big Lots yesterday to get the great lanterns someone mentioned on the site - I think they could go as is but with just minor modifications would be super creepy. Didn't figure Michaels would have anything out yet but couldn't stop myself from going in to check anyway and nearly did a cartwheel in the aisle! It is not all out yet but they did have all the fall floral, a bin of crows both wings down and up, owls, and halloween ribbon out already. Back in the clearance area I also stumbled on hollowed out books that were $4-$5 but had been $12-$18 each. Many already had suitably gothich looking spines others will be easily modified!


----------



## 22606

Nice scores there, Witchful Thinking


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone else find Micheal's seasonal isle looking really empty/bare lately? Last time I was in Micheal's all they had were wooden paint-able things, floor standing trees and wooden boxes. It looked to me like they were getting ready to do a switch over to Halloween/fall but wondered if anyone's store looked like that?

Thanks,


----------



## Shadowbat

Spinechiller said:


> Does anyone else find Micheal's seasonal isle looking really empty/bare lately? Last time I was in Micheal's all they had were wooden paint-able things, floor standing trees and wooden boxes. It looked to me like they were getting ready to do a switch over to Halloween/fall but wondered if anyone's store looked like that?
> 
> Thanks,



Yeah. Theres been reports down in the Michaels thread that theyve started putting out the Fall stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those lanterns from BIG LOTS, that Wishful Thinking posted a pic of above, will be on sale starting Saturday as part of their Summer Clearance...Just got my BL newsletter today and they were pictured on the flyer and I remembered seeing the post--they will be $4 off--clearance price of $3.99, valid thru 6/26. They are nice lanterns BTW. I bought a few of them last year to use on my circus wagon.


----------



## Penumbra

Yea, my Big Lots did have some old rustic looking battery operated lanterns for about $6.00. I got a couple, just have to make the prop that goes with them


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks for the tip. Ever since I saw them in Big Lots, I have been looking for a cheaper alternative. I wanted to by several (maybe as much as 15) to put flameless tea lights in and hang them from branches in my front yard tree. 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those lanterns from BIG LOTS, that Wishful Thinking posted a pic of above, will be on sale starting Saturday as part of their Summer Clearance...Just got my BL newsletter today and they were pictured on the flyer and I remembered seeing the post--they will be $4 off--clearance price of $3.99, valid thru 6/26. They are nice lanterns BTW. I bought a few of them last year to use on my circus wagon.


----------



## LaBruja

My Joanne's, as of yesterday, has fall florals and gourds, but nothing pure Halloween yet. I stopped at my local "Tuesday Morning" and a few things are showing up ( other than last year's stuff that has been on the clearance shelf..SAME price since Christmas) I am not a big Analee fan but they had this adorable small "devil cat" for $5,99 and an large Owl on a pumpkin paper mache type figure, about a foot and a half tall ( I have seen them smaller.Based on an antique postcard image) for 14.99. Two were there but one was a little beat up. Could probably have been touched up though.


----------



## saber55

Anyone seen any new stuff at micheals?Im gonna go check it out today but just wondering.


----------



## 22606

saber55 said:


> Anyone seen any new stuff at micheals?Im gonna go check it out today but just wondering.


A couple of Halloween bows hanging on an end cap, one done in black and white (striped) and another in glittery black.


----------



## im the goddess

I found these at Target today. I bought 7 of the taller ones for 1.98 each and 7 of the shorter ones at 1.48 each. They were in the outdoor section, and were 50% off. I'm going to hang these in the tree with flameless tea lights, and might still get some of the Big Lot lanterns to add brighter light.













This is the tree I'm planning to hang them in.









im the goddess said:


> Thanks for the tip. Ever since I saw them in Big Lots, I have been looking for a cheaper alternative. I wanted to by several (maybe as much as 15) to put flameless tea lights in and hang them from branches in my front yard tree.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I went to Tuesday Morning today and saw the owl-on-pumpkin that LaBruja mentioned. It is absolutely adorable. They also had a vintage looking ghost that's about 16" tall and just as adorable. Also $14.99. I couldn't pass him up so I bought him. I wish I knew how to post photos because I think anyone interested in the vintage look would also like him. And I'm pretty sure I'll be picking up that owl/pumpkin the next time I'm there!


----------



## 22606

Tarker Midnight said:


> I wish I knew how to post photos because I think anyone interested in the vintage look would also like him. And I'm pretty sure I'll be picking up that owl/pumpkin the next time I'm there!


Do you already have the pictures online? If so, there is a button here that will allow you to add them (look for the one toward the right with the tree on it).

If you need to add pics, click on 'My Profile' at the top of the page, then find the part on the left that says 'Albums' and click on that, then 'Create New Album'. Once you've uploaded your photos, use the second choice listed below them to post *hopefully* functional images.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks Garthgoyle. I also have another problem in that I just bought a new little Nikon to replace my poor Canon that recently died. The Nikon is a little different and I haven't even attempted to use it yet. I'll have to figure that out and then figure out how to transfer the photos to my computer.

Within a mile of my house, I have a Michaels, Target, Ross, Lowe's, Dollar Tree and .99 cent store. And a new Marshall's is opening up a half a mile from me (grand opening on August 2nd!). I'm a total shop-a-holic so I make the rounds quite frequently! I think I'll get one of my nieces to help me figure out this photo thing because I could post lots of photos once all the merchandise starts rolling in!


----------



## im the goddess

Tarker: I just take the memory card out of the camera and plug it into the computer. Then I can just download directly from the card and not have to find cords to attach the camera to the computer. Hope this helps.



Tarker Midnight said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle. I also have another problem in that I just bought a new little Nikon to replace my poor Canon that recently died. The Nikon is a little different and I haven't even attempted to use it yet. I'll have to figure that out and then figure out how to transfer the photos to my computer.
> 
> Within a mile of my house, I have a Michaels, Target, Ross, Lowe's, Dollar Tree and .99 cent store. And a new Marshall's is opening up a half a mile from me (grand opening on August 2nd!). I'm a total shop-a-holic so I make the rounds quite frequently! I think I'll get one of my nieces to help me figure out this photo thing because I could post lots of photos once all the merchandise starts rolling in!


----------



## 22606

Tarker Midnight said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle. I also have another problem in that I just bought a new little Nikon to replace my poor Canon that recently died. The Nikon is a little different and I haven't even attempted to use it yet. I'll have to figure that out and then figure out how to transfer the photos to my computer.


You're welcome, Tarker. Regarding that camera brand, I'm not so sure, but my Kodak one pops up under 'My Computer' (at its own convenience) when it is plugged into the USB port. I just click on the image/drive to open the folder, drag the photo(s) to the desktop, then delete from the camera. Good luck.


----------



## Mink

I was in there yesterday and I saw fall floral decorations/gourds out...some Halloween related ribbons too. After I walked around the store I also saw that they had some funkins out in the back as well.


----------



## dippedstix

im the goddess said:


> I found these at Target today. I bought 7 of the taller ones for 1.98 each and 7 of the shorter ones at 1.48 each. They were in the outdoor section, and were 50% off. I'm going to hang these in the tree with flameless tea lights, and might still get some of the Big Lot lanterns to add brighter light.
> View attachment 115790
> View attachment 115791
> 
> This is the tree I'm planning to hang them in.
> View attachment 115792


I love that!  I can't wait to see pictures of it all done!


----------



## broevil

I spotted fall foliage, Last year's owls, crows and vultures, and two Halloween ribbon displays at Micheal's yesterday!!


----------



## Spookybella977

I love Halloween Inflatables! I went to the Gemmy website to see if they had any pictures up for 2012 and there will be a sneak peek on July 1st!  
http://gemmy.com/


----------



## djgeneral

Still waiting for michaels!!


----------



## saber55

djgeneral said:


> Still waiting for michaels!!


Ya me too,I figure ill check back after the 4th.


----------



## Zombiesmash

The lenticulars, knockers and spiders have been added to Dollar Tree's website.


----------



## Wyrmling

Zombiesmash said:


> The lenticulars, knockers and spiders have been added to Dollar Tree's website.


Monday I loaded a bunch of Halloween boxes for various stores at the distribution center.


----------



## CobhamManor

Tekky Toys' website has an entire page of new items ready to be listed. Only one or two of the official names are listed already. Halloween Asylum just added hundreds of new items today! Lots of new innovative ideas for props!


----------



## hallorenescene

last year our dollar tree didn't get in the knockers, i hope they do this year


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Yeah 
Tekky Toys 11, 2 Listed
Spirit Halloween 11 (On Website)
Halloween Asylum 248
Buy Costumes and Halloween Express have around 125 each


----------



## Deadna

My mom said Garden Ridge started putting stuff out and maybe Old Time Pottery as well. She's 80 and can't remember too well where she went today...lol!


----------



## Shadowbat

Not "in store" but my new DT catalog arrived with 2 pages of Halloween merch.


----------



## Spookybella977

I keep that severed hand in my glove compartment year round.... LOL  I want those owls and the knocker!!!


----------



## 22606

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> Spirit Halloween 11 (On Website)


Yes, but look at the year listed at the top of the browser and in the white space... They may want to think about getting a proofreader









Deadna's mom is likely correct; Garden Ridge had a couple of glittered garland strands for Halloween on end caps when I stopped last week, so it shouldn't be too long before the rest is put out. Yay


----------



## Penumbra

I don't have a garden ridge around where I live. The closest one is a two hour drive away! It sucks. I heard they have some cool stuff every year.


----------



## Shadowbat

Alright. It's game on now. I had to run into our local Pat Catans to get some supplies and what did I find? Part of the main seasonal aisle started with their Harvest decor and towards the back, One whole aisle of Halloween merchandise!


Now, I will admit, June is a bit early, but I am excited none the less!! So, for those who have a Pat Catans, get going!


----------



## hallorenescene

i want the rose vase and the door knocker too.


----------



## kittyvibe

the DT offerings this year look awesome! Ditto on the owls, looking forward to the ripped cloth too


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> i want the rose vase and the door knocker too.


I am also loving that vase

Shadowbat, does the book have it listed as including the roses? I can't read that tiny, blurry print...


----------



## Sir Gregor

Stopped in my local Michael's today. Look what I saw.


----------



## Mink

Very nice! I'll have to stop by this weekend to check it out


----------



## Penumbra

I'm going by there this afternoon for sure!


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> I am also loving that vase
> 
> Shadowbat, does the book have it listed as including the roses? I can't read that tiny, blurry print...


The vase is actually in the pic as decoration. They have a little blurb where you can go online to find out how to make it using the plain vase, glue, and glitter.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by my Dollar Tree today and they had nothing out. Now Walmart had this cool looking hunting practice dummy called "Undead Fred" He's a Zombie torso!


----------



## hallorenescene

i am checking out my walmart tomorrow. thanks spookygirl for thr heads up


----------



## im the goddess

The Dollar Tree near me had nothing last night.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> The vase is actually in the pic as decoration. They have a little blurb where you can go online to find out how to make it using the plain vase, glue, and glitter.


Son of a.... Well, thank you, Shadowbat


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I was back at Tuesday Morning today and there were just a few more Halloween decorations set out. One thing to mention is that my store was having a sale on clearance sale items...an additional 50% off of the already clearanced price (sale ends today). There are always a few Halloween items from last year on clearance, however, I didn't pick anything up. Also worth noting if there are any Halloween brides on the forum or someone looking for a dress for a prop...my TM had two racks of some very nice wedding dresses. I glanced at a couple of different dresses and both were marked $99.99.


----------



## bognosh

I need the expertise of the HF members. I live a 2 1/2 hour drive from "the big city" of Anchorage, which means all the cool stores with good Halloween products would require 5 hours on the road. 

The stores in Anchorage I hear may have good stuff mid-September are as follows:
a. Michael's
b. Target
c. Walgreen's
d. Lowe's
e. Sears?
f. Costco?
g. Halloween Express (if they come back this year)


Can I get input from those of you who browse and compare the selections at these stores on where to definitely shop, where to avoid, or what's the best order to go in? I don't have a ton of money (who does when it comes to Haunting), so this is something to consider. I tend to do creepy, not super gorey though.

We have Wal-Mart, Fred Meyer, and JoAnn's in my area.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Well, Walgreens and Michael's are must-visits for me each year. Target was disappointing last year but they have some really cool new items just posted on their website. The selection at Lowe's is small, but they always have a couple cool things. I'd say those four are worth checking out each year.

The good news is, if you're waiting till September to drive down, then you'll be able to follow this thread and see what merchandise each store gets this year!


----------



## bognosh

Zombiesmash said:


> The good news is, if you're waiting till September to drive down, then you'll be able to follow this thread and see what merchandise each store gets this year!


Excellent point. Thanks for the info zombiesmash. I always do Michael's, but had never considered Walgreen's before this thread. Our Lowe's on the Kenai Peninsula closed without warning not too long ago, and they had some decent things. My mom bought me a cat candy bowl from Costco last year and shipped it from Hawaii. I don't even know if our local Costco will carry Halloween stuff. I'd assume so. Any members know for sure?


----------



## Penumbra

Target has stuff on their website?!??! Can I please get a link?


----------



## Deadna

We got a new Party City in my area so I went to check it out. They have some neat cauldrons up high at the back of the store but the employee says they aren't for sale until august so I couldn't even get a price check on them


----------



## bognosh

I love Party City stuff. I found a lot of props cheaper on their website than several others last year, but they were going to rake me over the coals on shipping unless I spent $65 for free shipping. I used that excuse to justify spending more than I should.


----------



## sumrtym

bognosh said:


> Excellent point. Thanks for the info zombiesmash. I always do Michael's, but had never considered Walgreen's before this thread. Our Lowe's on the Kenai Peninsula closed without warning not too long ago, and they had some decent things. My mom bought me a cat candy bowl from Costco last year and shipped it from Hawaii. I don't even know if our local Costco will carry Halloween stuff. I'd assume so. Any members know for sure?


Costco was not very good last year, nor was Sam's Club. Costco had I think 3 different candy bowls, and some costumes. That was it as far as I remember. 

You've been missing out if you hadn't been to Walgreen's for Halloween. It's #2 on my list of favorite Halloween stores.


----------



## sumrtym

Deadna said:


> We got a new Party City in my area so I went to check it out. They have some neat cauldrons up high at the back of the store but the employee says they aren't for sale until august so I couldn't even get a price check on them


That makes SOOO much sense....


----------



## Zombiesmash

FYI to all- Michael's coupon this week is 50% off one reg price item. My Michael's is on the way home from work so I'll be stopping on the way home each day to grab a couple things I need- flameless candles, etc. I grabbed a large fish net today for $5, regularly $10. Hopefully I can find the submergable lights.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

My Michael's had the Halloween ribbon, pumpkins, autumn foliage, ravens and owls front and center!!


----------



## mamadada

submurgeable light????


----------



## boobear

also called submersible lights, there's an awesome selection of LED's that I've used in water at save-on-crafts.com. I think they call them floralytes, used a lot for vases with flowers in them. Last year at my party, the LED's I used were a hit.


----------



## RedSonja

yay for micheals! i did see some Halloween out when I ran in there the other day, but tried hard not to look yet. I like to savor the moment!!


----------



## mamadada

Those are cool what would u do with them in a fountain for a Halloween party. I've always thought it looked boring after it gets dark no lights in it ...just algae!


----------



## Sir Gregor

Stopped by my local Garden Ridge today. They have a lot of Halloween stuff out, but it looks like they are saving room on the shelves for more.


----------



## Penumbra

Ooooooooh!!! Now garden Ridge gets stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sir Gregor, our first real taste of halloween in stores! Thanks for the photos. I have to admit that after seeing all the photos (and early in the season at that) over the last few years, I'm a bit jealous of those of you who live near a Garden Ridge. They always seem to have some nice basic stuff. Anything new this year that caught your attention?


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

i stopped by my local Michael's today, and this is some of what they had...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

You guys who live near a Garden Ridge are so lucky!!


----------



## 22606

Garden Ridge looks to have many of the same items as they have carried in years past. Still, nice to see some things out already...


----------



## Penumbra

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> You guys who live near a Garden Ridge are so lucky!!



ROTFL! That's exactly how I feel! The closest one is in Portland (a two hour drive away) I just came back from a business trip In Portland, just to Learn GR has a ton of stuff! *facepalm*


----------



## hallorenescene

sir greger, now that is halloween. i hope menards gets some of those pumpkin sitting ghosts. thanks for the picks. 
zombies, looks like you're getting a taste too. 
i was in hobby lobby today, and they have their fall stuff out. 3 or 4 aisles of it. very pretty stuff. what was cool, they only had one aisle of Christmas out. most years they have tons of Christmas out, and no site of halloween. hey, they put the first holiday out first this year. yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumn23

EEK! Is it wrong that i'm already super excited for Halloween/Fall? I promised myself I wouldn't start early this year.... but it looks like i'm going to be breaking that promise....


----------



## TheGreatJok3r

so today it hit triple digits in west virginia, and I'm out looking around for some stuff and walk into halmarks expecting to find them beginning to put out some fall/halloween stuff since the 4th is over.. well I did find one small shelf of stuff but all of the employees were working on.. wait for it... Christmas Ornament displays and there was about 4 or 5 walls they were working on with a moving Mickey Mouse hand and everything.. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## chinclub

Around here Halloween was very poorly represented in stores. Our walmart only had one isle for Halloween decorations/props and most of that was bake-ware! I am hoping with the Zombie craze this year will be different, but it wouldn't surprise me if our stores didn't jump right to Christmas as well.


----------



## kallie

autumn23 said:


> EEK! Is it wrong that i'm already super excited for Halloween/Fall? I promised myself I wouldn't start early this year.... but it looks like i'm going to be breaking that promise....


Heck no that's not wrong! Break that promise and enjoy the season! For me it officially starts July 5th


----------



## chinclub

Then I must be really wrong. I started my planning January 1st!


----------



## boobear

Heads up! Grandin road is doing their sneak peek for Halloween Haven now on their website and Facebook, and they start selling August 1st. Yankee Candle is also doing a small preview on Facebook and they should start selling Aug. 4th as well. The stuff I've seen is pretty good so far.


----------



## boobear

mamadada said:


> Those are cool what would u do with them in a fountain for a Halloween party. I've always thought it looked boring after it gets dark no lights in it ...just algae!


Well, I have color changing ones so you could just put those around the fountain, or if it's a multi-layer fountain, buy some of the different single color ones and put one in each layer to catch people's attention. I definitely want to purchase the green, purple, and orange ones and put them in some water filled cauldrons.


----------



## MissKitty

Stopped in Tuesday Morning today. Not much, but it's something!

Sorry for the crappy pics.

































I liked the stems on these velvet looking pumpkins from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## sumrtym

Kind of a weird aside, but Michael's doesn't have their carving pumpkins in yet. Does anyone know what the smallest size is they offer year to year?


----------



## matrixmom

I got some carving pumpkins at michaels yesterday....it was on very high shelf...used my 50% off 1 item coupon. Will keep using these coupons to get them at after halloween prices....


----------



## hallorenescene

miss kitty, i think they have some cute stuff. i see they have a cute annalee witch, and i love the owl on the pumpkin


----------



## Paint It Black

matrixmom said:


> I got some carving pumpkins at michaels yesterday....it was on very high shelf...used my 50% off 1 item coupon. Will keep using these coupons to get them at after halloween prices....


great idea, matrixmom. hope they keep those 50% coupons coming our way! They have been giving out 40% off 1 item coupons with your purchase lately.


----------



## MissKitty

hallorenescene said:


> miss kitty, i think they have some cute stuff. i see they have a cute annalee witch, and i love the owl on the pumpkin



I'm usually not into Annalee stuff, but the witch and cat are really cute. The owl is pretty big in size and only $14.99 or $15.99 I think.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Jo-anns has some autumn festival stuff out, and turkey decorations. No reall Halloween yet, though. Asked at Party City last night and they said not until September.


----------



## Spooky56

Last night I saw that Haunted Props was having a clearance sale (http://www.hauntedprops.com/). I noticed they've got a few things as Grandin Road....but about half off!! You might want to take a looksy!


----------



## theworstwitch

I'm surprised Party City said not till September. I know I've seen Halloween stuff there in August in past years


----------



## Zombiesmash

theworstwitch said:


> I'm surprised Party City said not till September. I know I've seen Halloween stuff there in August in past years


I've found that when you hear a later date for Halloween stuff that you know isn't true, it's usually a product of the employee not being a Halloween fan. I was at Dollar Tree the other day and I asked a woman when they would start putting stuff out and she grumbled "late August" then started laughing to another customer about how Halloween is months away.

Late August at Dollar Tree? Yeah, right. She's in for a surprise within the next couple weeks, haha.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> Kind of a weird aside, but Michael's doesn't have their carving pumpkins in yet. Does anyone know what the smallest size is they offer year to year?


Target had some really cheap ones available in either orange or black last year, so if you can wait, I'd suggest doing so; I think that the largest was $12.

If Dollar Tree waits until August and Party City goes until September, it truly _is_ the end of the world this year...


----------



## Jules17

Stopped by TJMax/Home Goods today and no Halloween items out yet. Michaels still just has the early autumn stuff.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

The Party City employee said their next big theme is the Olympics. So if that ends mid-August, then it might be the start of September before they have that cleared off the shelves and the Halloween displays in place.


----------



## 22606

What's the big deal with the Olympics? Halloween is _much_ more important, no?


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Target had some really cheap ones available in either orange or black last year, so if you can wait, I'd suggest doing so; I think that the largest was $12.


I'm needing a kind of small one. About the size of the smallest non-carvable ones at Michael's right now, just carvable. It's for a....project.  I can wait a bit though, just wondered what the smallest size one is. I don't want the Dollar Tree ones...they're solid styrofoam for being called "carvable".


----------



## autumn23

Garthgoyle said:


> What's the big deal with the Olympics? Halloween is _much_ more important, no?


AGREE lol My party city has a few things out but very little. I can't believe they are waiting till September!!


----------



## djgeneral

Ughhh where is Michaels


----------



## ThAnswr

Zombiesmash said:


> Late August at Dollar Tree? Yeah, right. She's in for a surprise within the next couple weeks, haha.


Dollar Tree already has the mini tombstones out plus a couple of shelf sitters. I bought 6 mini tombstones today.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> I'm needing a kind of small one. About the size of the smallest non-carvable ones at Michael's right now, just carvable. It's for a....project.  I can wait a bit though, just wondered what the smallest size one is. I don't want the Dollar Tree ones...they're solid styrofoam for being called "carvable".


Dollar Tree's version stunk in that regard, I agree 










A picture to show the scale (the black ones are the pumpkins that Target carried last year).


----------



## SadieMay731

Shadowbat said:


> Not "in store" but my new DT catalog arrived with 2 pages of Halloween merch.




I just bought those 3 owls at my Dollar Tree today! I was just telling my friends how I was starting to feel the Halloween spirit brewing and I walked into DT and there they were. Totally made my day


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Home Depot and Halloween*

I was surprised to see Halloween items (quite a few actually) on Home Depot's website. Most not available yet but a few that can be ordered. Everything that I saw online however was listed as an internet exclusive and nothing came up for in-store purchase. I haven't seen anything carried in my local store the past two years and when I first did a search for "halloween" and saw items pop up I got excited but guess for nothing.

BTW they had blow molds, lit wired figures, air-blowns, animated life-sized props, etc. online.


----------



## matrixmom

Michaels has their pumpkins out, they always give a 50% off coupon when you sign up on their website, and every time you buy something, I get theses 40% off reg priced merchandise. So I have been buying pumpkins 40-50% off...one at a time. Their largest one that I have bought so far was $24.99 so I got for $12.50. So i assume the small would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Given how Michaels typically starts their seemingly non-stop sales on the craft pumpkins in the fall (during which you can't use a higher value discount coupon on them then), smart move on your part Matrixmom. Anyone who needs craft pumpkins before Halloween should be thinking along the same lines when the 40-50% coupons are offered.


----------



## jrox

If you have a Garden Ridge nearby, go there! They have a ton of Halloween decor now.


----------



## Penumbra

Does garden ridge resell leftover from the previous year? Cause if they do I'm so going there!


----------



## hallorenescene

i love annalee stuff, but it is out of my price range. even at garage sales they ask a lot. i do have a mouse that is a hairdresser though. found it at a junk store. it had 50 cents on it, so i put it down to see if i had 50 cents, and the clerk said....i'll take 25 cents for it. boy was i glad i had a quarter. that owl sounds really nice for that price.
sadie, those owls are adorable
ghost of spooky, i'm going to check out home depot. i want to see those props


----------



## sumrtym

Hmm, just a matter of time then. Here it's just the non-carvable pumpkins in Micheal's so far. Checked two different ones to be sure. Really needing SMALL carvable pumpkin. There's a reason.


----------



## matrixmom

Ok guys went to a goodwill about 15 miles away...lots of stuff....I only got a few things...My fave is the ghost salt/pepper shakers!!! ( i know so kitschy!)
Prices: Ball ($8), shakers$2, and urn thingy- not sure what to do with this but it looked spooky....($5.99) any ideas ???????????


----------



## matrixmom

Oops guys can you change my post to the "what I found today thread?" Couldn't find how to alter....(above thread)


----------



## matrixmom

Dollar Store had costume displays in window....had bunches of cutesy stuff... still waiting for the cheap STYRO PUMPKINS!!!!! MY KIDS AREGETTING EXCITED (AND SO AM I!)


----------



## autumn23

I think the salt and pepper shakers are cute! I love the dollar store set up, I may have to stop by there this week.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think you got some cool stuff matrix. your thingy is very goth looking. i like it, but no ideas what to use it for.


----------



## 22606

Man, matrixmom, that was quite a score... The entire haul didn't cost as much as the spirit ball _alone_ did originally I would use that 'urn thingy' (love that descriptive term) as a vase for a bunch of fake roses; mostly black, with a few of the bloody white ones spread out intermittently.


----------



## Deadna

matrixmom said:


> Ok guys went to a goodwill about 15 miles away...lots of stuff....I only got a few things...My fave is the ghost salt/pepper shakers!!! ( i know so kitschy!)
> Prices: Ball ($8), shakers$2, and urn thingy- not sure what to do with this but it looked spooky....($5.99) any ideas ???????????


I love the urn! The ghost are really cute,years ago I bought about 20 little white ghosts(much like yours) with their arms around a tombstone. I guess they are for place settings because some of the stones had names written on them.


----------



## Jules17

matrixmom said:


> Ok guys went to a goodwill about 15 miles away...lots of stuff....I only got a few things...My fave is the ghost salt/pepper shakers!!! ( i know so kitschy!)
> Prices: Ball ($8), shakers$2, and urn thingy- not sure what to do with this but it looked spooky....($5.99) any ideas ???????????


For the urn, you use it as a base for a halloween tree. Some tree branches spray-painted black sticking out with some orange/black small ornament balls (got some from Michaels last year) or small bats, little clip crows or those little owls (from Michaels). When I get a chance later tonight, I can post a picture of how I used an urn I bought at Home Depot with the branches last year.


----------



## bellelostdrake

I went to Ross a couple days ago and spotted these guys. While not down-right Halloween, it still made me happy!


----------



## boobear

What a fantastic oven mitt!


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, i think that is a great idea. do post pics.
belle, very cute stuff


----------



## MissWendy13

I went to Michaels yesterday and they had Halloween ribbon which I stocked up on  As well as fall flowers, owls, crows, and harvest like pumpkins and squash like things 





























Also stopped by Joanns and they also have fall items and lots of awesome Halloween fabric!


----------



## bellelostdrake

We recently got a Hobby Lobby in our area for the first time. (By in our area I mean an hour away, but still so worth the drive!) They hadn't yet started to put out Halloween, although the associates promised it would be soon. I was pretty shocked at how expensive Hobby Lobby is compared to places like Michael's, but I did see some people checking out with coupons. Needless to say I learned my lesson for next time and plan on stocking up with whatever coupons I can find online. On to the pics! 








There were several table setups with items like these on them. Nothing really WOW, but still a nice change from summer.







These monogram pumpkins were great to look at. They were porcelain and in the middle of the display you can see a tutorial on how to get a rub-on letter to make them monogrammed. However, they were like $30 I think! With a foam pumpkin and some paint you could make a great monogram for far less! 







Here's more of an idea of the pricing here. I don't know if you can see but the price tag says $149.99 and there appeared to have been a clearanced sticker on there at one point that was now pealed off. Even at a clearance price, that is a lot of money! I've seen lamposts like this at Home Goods and TJMaxx for far less. 







Hobby Lobby did have a lot of nice pumpkins- I will give them that.




















Those last sets were around $30 I think... for some cute pumpkins, sure, but couldn't they be made for far less? 
Oh, one last pic! The only actual Halloween item in the several rows of Fall:






A tiny, couple dollar vase stuffer. Lol. (BTW so sorry for the crazy lighting going on in these pictures! Hobby Lobby is BRIGHT! My vampire eyes almost needed sunglasses and it looks like my iPhone did too!)


----------



## Jules17

matrixmom said:


> Ok guys went to a goodwill about 15 miles away...lots of stuff....I only got a few things...My fave is the ghost salt/pepper shakers!!! ( i know so kitschy!)
> Prices: Ball ($8), shakers$2, and urn thingy- not sure what to do with this but it looked spooky....($5.99) any ideas ???????????


Here's a quick pic of how I used my urn for base of halloween tree. Used the treat boxes from Martha Stewart as well as black/orange balls.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that, Jules!


MissWendy, do you happen to remember how much those owls were?


----------



## Jules17

MissMandy said:


> Oh I love that, Jules!
> 
> 
> MissWendy, do you happen to remember how much those owls were?


Thanks MissMandy! I hope to do another tree this year. Yes, MissWendy, those owls are great so I'll have to see if my area has them.


----------



## MissWendy13

MissMandy said:


> Oh I love that, Jules!
> 
> 
> MissWendy, do you happen to remember how much those owls were?


There were a few that were like 23.99 or so and a couple other thats were 26.99 :] And there were also really small ones that I THINK were around $3.49, but I might be thinking of something else ahha, im sorry!  But the small ones looked to be around 3 inches tall so they're really mini.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for the info! I'd love to get my hands on one of those


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, that is really cute. my daughter has a Christmas tree from hobby lobby that fits in an urn. if you had a real small one it might work.


----------



## Suzy Q

Found some new stuff at Hancock Fabric this week. It's a little pricey but they have sales similar to JoAnn's and Michaels.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ I really like the look of the shorter black crane/stork wearing the burlap hat.


----------



## hallorenescene

i really love the gargoyle tombstone.


----------



## Rydhia

Michaels added a lot of Spookytown items on their website: http://www.michaels.com/on/demandwa...aging?cgid=products&q=lemax&q=*&start=0&sz=12


----------



## Deadna

bellelostdrake said:


> We recently got a Hobby Lobby in our area for the first time. (By in our area I mean an hour away, but still so worth the drive!) They hadn't yet started to put out Halloween, although the associates promised it would be soon. I was pretty shocked at how expensive Hobby Lobby is compared to places like Michael's, but I did see some people checking out with coupons. Needless to say I learned my lesson for next time and plan on stocking up with whatever coupons I can find online. On to the pics!


I agree,they are expensive! A few years back members were always posting about finding 90% off deals on decorative items that would work for making props such as crosses and gold items(crowns) for pirates chests but I haven't seen anyone post in a long time now.


----------



## adam

Just thought I would let you all know that Pottery Barn has their 2012 Halloween merchandise online!

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/acc...teSearch-_-SCHBillboard-_-SEARCH_TOPMARKETING


----------



## Vintagegirl

That's so funny you mention pottery barn, i checked there online earlier this week and they only had 2 things listed under Halloween. They have added more but still not all of it. The stuff can be pricey but good quality serve ware, I hope they bring back the cauldron wanted to buy it last time but it sold out.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

adam said:


> Just thought I would let you all know that Pottery Barn has their 2012 Halloween merchandise online!
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/acc...teSearch-_-SCHBillboard-_-SEARCH_TOPMARKETING


thanks for the update I have been checking every so often!! Finally!


----------



## drewguy

INK BLOTS AND SPIDERS?! YES PLEASE! -$49 table runner








LOVE HOW LONG HIS LEGS ARE! + LIGHTED! $129








SKULL VASE. I NEED THESE FOR MY BEDROOM, ALL YEAR ROUND. $109 ea.








METAL BONE PILLAR HOLDERS (USE YEAR ROUND) $34.50-$49.95








WIRE BAT STRING LIGHTS $39.50 LOVE THE WAY THESE LOOK.

(( ALL PHOTOS FROM POTTERY BARN))


----------



## Spookybella977

LOVE the spider!!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

the tombstone and the cranes are Awesomeeee!!!!


----------



## sumrtym

I've got my own list of pottery barn items I like thanks to that link! Prices, not so much. I wonder how possible it is to get some of this on clearance at end of season, and how much of a discount?

First up, I've seen the skeleton hand drink dispenser before, and it's cool. They market this one as for cowboys, but seriously, I can see this creating a real devilish flavor to the Halloween table. I can't tell if the horns though are blocking from putting the glass under the spigot in this picture.....








Next up, in keeping with the food table theme, I'm kind of digging these spreaders. They do make matching punchbowl and condiment server.








Another really smart looking item for the table, the tombstones are chalkboard to allow you to change sayings for what condiment you have in them. I don't know if I love the fact the base is wood, though, for putting the condiments into.








I'm also really digging these votive holders.


----------



## MissWendy13

Oh my goodness I want all of the potterny barn stuff! 

I stopped by Michaels earlier and they already had and endcap full of Halloween stuff! :]


----------



## Vintagegirl

The last few years I have waited for things to go on clearance and they have sold out. Pottery Barn once had this awesome cauldron made out of stoneware great for serving instead of the cheap plastic ones and they sold out. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it. If anyone see something like it PLEASE post it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yah I would second the opinion that probably the items you like the most at Pottery Barn will sell out before being marked down. There were a number of items over the years that I held out for but waited too long to buy. The closest I came to finding something I wanted and missed out on was the silver bone pillar candle holders and punch bowl holder. Home Goods had something that looked like a knockoff a year or two later so I snapped it up when I saw it there. Not as nice of quality but at that point after looking for the Pottery Barn one to no avail, it was the closest I was going to get. Each year I copy to my computer the pics of items I like when I first see them; it serves as a reminder of what I might like to go back and buy. I have _many_ pictures of things I could kick myself over! I just remind myself of the lack of space to store it all in to feel better.


----------



## c910andace

I couldn't resist. Just bought 2 of the metal crows on stands, they are a bargain compared to the other items and with the height I think they will work in many vignettes.


http://www.potterybarn.com/products...challoween-entertaining#viewLargerHeroOverlay


----------



## sumrtym

c910andace said:


> I couldn't resist. Just bought 2 of the metal crows on stands, they are a bargain compared to the other items and with the height I think they will work in many vignettes.
> 
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...challoween-entertaining#viewLargerHeroOverlay


Ya, I really like those too, would look nice in a fireplace mantle display. I've been trying to find some nice resin or wood carved ones myself. I'm not a fan of the feathered ones, and losing feathers as they age.


----------



## carmilla1970

how about a vase for a spooky flower arrangement for a centrepiece for a dining table? White roses with drips of blood, black roses and a few other flowers? I have a couple of pictures in my album of one.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

c910andace said:


> I couldn't resist. Just bought 2 of the metal crows on stands, they are a bargain compared to the other items and with the height I think they will work in many vignettes.
> 
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...challoween-entertaining#viewLargerHeroOverlay


Those are very nice. Can definitely see them adding some life to a graveyard or scarecrow scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, those are some cool items. i like the condiments holder too, but agree, could be a better materiasl than wood, and it could be a little bigger. those bats though, they are a show stopper. very cute
mis wendy, cute stuff, thanks for posting. man, you guys are making me want stuff out around here bad. nothing except hobby lobby does


----------



## whynotgrl666

boobear said:


> What a fantastic oven mitt!


Oh my goodness ! The skull mugs and plates have made me swoon! Am goingto michaels today out here to see whats out . I would seriously Kill for that mug set ! So many cool stores we just havent got. Thanks forthose pics!-amy


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

sumrtym said:


> Ya, I really like those too, would look nice in a fireplace mantle display. I've been trying to find some nice resin or wood carved ones myself. I'm not a fan of the feathered ones, and losing feathers as they age.


Got a catalog in the mail last week from Whatever Works, and it has a large, nicely-detailed plastic crow decoy for $12.99. Don't see it listed on the company's website (http://www.whateverworks.com), but I'll scan the page and upload it here for you.

Here's the scanned page:


----------



## whynotgrl666

Collections etc... Has some fall/halloween stuff for clearence and there one or two cute indoor decor items. http://www.collectionsetc.com/Products/Clearance/Fall-Outlet/category.aspx/_/N-dmnsax/Rpg-96


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saruman of Many Colors, thanks for the heads up on the plastic crow. I checked out the site (new to me) and did find the crow listed there under Pest Control. I like that it's plastic and it's a good size.

Here's the direct crow link if anyone is looking for it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saruman of Many Colors, thanks for the heads up on the plastic crow. I checked out the site (new to me) and did find the crow listed there under Pest Control. I like that it's plastic and it's a good size.
> 
> Here's the direct crow link if anyone is looking for it.


That's weird. I had tried searching for "crow" on their site, but got no results. Anyway, thanks for the direct link.


----------



## c910andace

Saruman of Many Colors, those plastic crows are great. It would solve the problem of the Michaels feathered crows and their rapid aging outdoors, I also appreciate how they can be staked into the ground. Thanks for the heads up. Bookmarking it now.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My Dollar Tree has a endcap of Halloween items. I grabbed one each of the heavy risen tombsotnes and one of the skull candy dishes. 

Heads up about Dollar General this year, My sister got a look at their August guide and they will and tombstones this year!! I'm so excited I can't wait to check them out.


----------



## Deadna

I guess I could mention that Dollar General has their memorial flowers clearanced and some are wooden crosses with flowers attached in the center for $3.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Walgreens 50% off Sale on Gemmy Butterfly and Firefly Jars*

Happened to be in a Wlagreens tonight and saw in the summer area that they've been having a 50% off sale on Gemmy's Butterfly Jars and Gemmy's Firefly Jars. Reg. 13.99, Sale $6.99. The signage says the sale price is good from 6/18/12 - 7/18/12. The store I was in had quite a few of each kind left of the shelf.


----------



## matrixmom

Yes- Thought of that too...thanks G


Garthgoyle said:


> Man, matrixmom, that was quite a score... The entire haul didn't cost as much as the spirit ball _alone_ did originally I would use that 'urn thingy' (love that descriptive term) as a vase for a bunch of fake roses; mostly black, with a few of the bloody white ones spread out intermittently.


----------



## matrixmom

I Love those plates....I keep looking for actual halloween dinner plates...cant find. Maybe will make my own. Everyone has salad or appet/dessert plates, but never full size. (oh and btw that aren't a gazillion $$$) 



bellelostdrake said:


> I went to Ross a couple days ago and spotted these guys. While not down-right Halloween, it still made me happy!
> View attachment 117140
> View attachment 117141
> View attachment 117143
> View attachment 117144


----------



## matrixmom

Very Nice Jules!!! Everyone has great ideas....thanks for sharing


Jules17 said:


> Here's a quick pic of how I used my urn for base of halloween tree. Used the treat boxes from Martha Stewart as well as black/orange balls.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

K, I keep reading that people are finding halloween stuff at dollar tree and costco. It makes me really hopeful to find stuff, but so far there is nothing at the ones around me, and I dont have costco, I have sams club instead. There is no sign of fall stuff there. Im about to change my membership. Last year sams club didnt really have anything. 

The one place that did make me feel all warm and fuzzy was michaels. They had the floral, which theyve had for awhile, but there was the new endcap with all sorts of things. I just had to buy something or things i should say. I cant wait untill more shows up.

Sorry for sort of venting.


----------



## sumrtym

Sam's had as much if not more than Costco last year. That's saying something considering how poor Sam's was last year.


----------



## whynotgrl666

For those venting , I have no big lots or sams club and while there is a costco , well membership is a tad expensive. No ross or menards , no garden ridge and no hobby lobby . Sigh . But we Do have michaels and its starting to set up and we have party city and of course all the pop-up seasonal halloween places that show up in like sept. Target is the Worst! every year they wait till october and barely have anything and it all gets picked over broken and ratty really fast. Haventseen anything in dollar tree yet. Home goods is a big favorite of mine but nothing there yet. Thats the news from staten island ny folks lol. Michaels is it for now.-amy


----------



## Wifeofrankie

whynotgrl666 said:


> For those venting , I have no big lots or sams club and while there is a costco , well membership is a tad expensive. No ross or menards , no garden ridge and no hobby lobby . Sigh . But we Do have michaels and its starting to set up and we have party city and of course all the pop-up seasonal halloween places that show up in like sept. Target is the Worst! every year they wait till october and barely have anything and it all gets picked over broken and ratty really fast. Haventseen anything in dollar tree yet. Home goods is a big favorite of mine but nothing there yet. Thats the news from staten island ny folks lol. Michaels is it for now.-amy


Ok Whynotgrl666, you win. That really sucks. Dont worry too much about missing out on hobby lobby, i was in there the other day. They had fall & Thanksgiving decor but not Halloween. They did, however, have tons of christmas trees and decor as far as the eye could see.


----------



## Penumbra

Ugh! I hate it when stores do that! They barley get any Halloween items but they overstock on Christmas before August even arrives!


----------



## Skulkin

Thanks, Suzie Q for posting the Hancocks stuff. I took pics at the Boise store with my phone but couldn't find a cord to download them with. The pieces are pricey but there's always coupons or % off in the store. Just have to wait for that.


----------



## Hearts1003

I'm going to be around Camp Lejeune, Sneads Ferry and Wilmington, North Carolina in a few days visiting my sister. She's just moved there. Any recommendations on some Halloween shopping around there?


----------



## Suzy Q

You're welcome! I'm just glad to know I'm not the only person already getting excited for Halloween. I know my coworkers think I'm crazy


----------



## msgatorslayer

Suzy Q said:


> You're welcome! I'm just glad to know I'm not the only person already getting excited for Halloween. I know my coworkers think I'm crazy


We have new blood at my work place this year. Just yesterday I pulled all the lil tombstones I make for co-workers out of storage to show the noobs. And told them "You've got a couple of months to figure out what you want on yours!"  

My Dollar Tree also has the cute tombstones out. I went to I-Party last week and was told they have a shipment of Halloween stuff but won't put it out till the end of this month, or the beginning of next. (Come'on, just let me peek, lol)


----------



## Kitty

Hearts 1003,
There is a wonderful Christmas & Halloween shop called St. Nick Nacks in Calabash, NC near SC state line on the coast.


----------



## HauntedDiva

In regards to the Wilminton, Sneads Ferry area, nothing comes to mind, but be sure to visit Topsail Beach! Was just there a month ago, so beautiful...

P.S. wouldn't make a special trip, but if you stop in the "Gift Basket" on Topsail, upstairs they have some really cool stained glass night lights that are interchangeable and have a very pretty ghost/pumpkin one that I wished I had picked up


----------



## Hearts1003

Thank you Kitty and HauntedDiva!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I just want to say that I finally found halloween decor at the dollar tree near me. I picked up alot of creepy cloth and a few other things. I have never gone to the dollar tree for creepy cloth before. I read about them having it on HF, its the only reason I checked. Now I feel like a dork for not thinking to look there before now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wifeofrankie said:


> I just want to say that I finally found halloween decor at the dollar tree near me. I picked up alot of creepy cloth and a few other things. I have never gone to the dollar tree for creepy cloth before. I read about them having it on HF, its the only reason I checked. Now I feel like a dork for not thinking to look there before now.



 I had _never_ shopped at Dollar Tree, the 99 Cent Only Store, or Goodwill until I started hanging out here. Found lots of great inexpensive items for my haunt themes from all 3. I haven't been in DT in my area for at least a week but good to know that they are starting to get their halloween in. BTW if you haven't been in a 99 Cent Only Store and you live in California (they're also in NV, Ariz, and TX) you should see if you live near one. In the two years now that I've been going to one, I've found a number of things that were terrific and different than Dollar Tree. If you do a search for 99 Cent Only Store here on the forum, you can take a look at some of the photos from items they carried in prior years. ....gee not trying to get you to spend more money....


----------



## kathy2008

Off to the Michigan Dollar store for me, it looks like rain, I sure hope so---droughtiest summer I can remember!


----------



## Jules17

Went to Dollar Tree, TJMaxx/HomeGoods and Pottery Barn but no sign of Halloween items at any of them. Nothing new at Michael's either. I was hoping that Pottery Barn would have some of their items in the physical store but no luck. I'll have to continue to drool over the items online while I try to decide which one may fit in my budget. Those crows were a great price since most other items are at a higher cost. The search for Halloween continues.....


----------



## kathy2008

Well, that was a waste of time, except for the walking up to the stores exercise of course! Dollar Tree and Dollar General both said not until August for Halloween loot! I mean really!  LOL


----------



## Stochey

I saw a Halloween City sign already up! It said opening in September. 

I just moved to this area but I don't recall ever seeing a store already setting up this early. 

Anyone else have Halloween stores already setting up?


----------



## kathy2008

Some people just don't understand. It's like you get bit by the Halloween Bug and you're a goner! 
HALLOWEEN FOREVER!! (ok, I'm going to calm down now.....)


----------



## msgatorslayer

My Michael's Crafts is starting to put stuff out. I seen an end cap with the black/purple/silver decor they had last year. I can't recall the name of the collection. But it's witch potions, tree ornaments, candle holders and such. I also noticed an aisle that was almost empty. Hopefully, they're getting it ready for their bigger Halloween shipment.

I also stopped at I-Party and they now have fog machines out along with the skeleton tiki torches.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, stopped by Dollar Tree today, they have started, at least in Central Florida;


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went to the bigger Dollar Tree here today and grabbed a bunch of creepy cloth, a few of the brown spiders and some bundles of roses.

They also had the big spiderwebs, bags of webbing, rat silhouettes, centerpieces, knockers, lenticulars, mini tombstones, shelf-sitters, snowglobes, candy dishes and ceramic owls.

It's really starting to feel like the season is here! I'll be going into Michael's again Friday to see what's up there.


----------



## Jules17

kathy2008 said:


> Some people just don't understand. It's like you get bit by the Halloween Bug and you're a goner!
> HALLOWEEN FOREVER!! (ok, I'm going to calm down now.....)


LOL!!  It's so true!!


----------



## autumn23

Stochey said:


> I saw a Halloween City sign already up! It said opening in September.
> 
> I just moved to this area but I don't recall ever seeing a store already setting up this early.
> 
> Anyone else have Halloween stores already setting up?


There is a halloween store down the road from me that has it's sign up all year round.... of coarse it is only open during fall.
But aside of that Ive def never seen one start setting up this early, thats awesome. Maybe it is bigger or has more merch then others?


----------



## kmb123

Just got home from Dollar Tree here in Georgia. I spoke to the manager who said that they are just starting to get Halloween stuff and will be putting it out in over the next two weeks. He also said that many of the Halloween items will be on "sale" (i.e. .50 each or two for a $1) during the second week in August. 

Another thing he told me that I was not aware of is that I could order what I want online and have it shipped to their store for pickup, that way I could avoid paying shipping. May try that instead of stalking the place every few days!


----------



## mamadada

i have never heard of Halloween City. i looked at the website and they are advertising jobs in a couple of cities near me. we have had spirit Halloween here the last few years. by any chance is this the same company and they just changd their name?


----------



## kmb123

mamadada said:


> i have never heard of Halloween City. i looked at the website and they are advertising jobs in a couple of cities near me. we have had spirit Halloween here the last few years. by any chance is this the same company and they just changd their name?


Not sure if it's the same company but I don't think Spirit has changed their name. For four years in a row now I have had both a Halloween City and a Spirit Halloween within a few miles of my house.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mamadada said:


> i have never heard of Halloween City. i looked at the website and they are advertising jobs in a couple of cities near me. we have had spirit Halloween here the last few years. by any chance is this the same company and they just changd their name?



No way. Halloween City is the halloween seasonal end of Party City, which is mostly party goods and costumes. They are in direct competition with Spirit Halloween (and I guess Spencers would kind of be the non-seasonal end of SH). Spirit Halloween is definitely still around and in fact is one of the sponsors of our HF, which I'm sure is why we get some heads up on props coming up


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My Dollar Tree has half a gondola and the end of it as well full of Halloween items!!


----------



## MissMandy

One of the DT in my area are just starting to put stuff out. The owls are real cute!


----------



## Minakitty

Yesterday we were at Party City to pick up non Halloween items (it looks weird to us the rest of the year!) and they were already putting out costumes. We have never seen anyone start this early, especially not PC, since last year they didn't start until after Labor Day. We told the woman helping us that we couldn't believe how early they started, but that it was a good thing! 

(Rochester, NY area)


----------



## Uncle Steed

That's great, Minakitty!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

BTW, I think Halloween City used to be Halloween USA. Party City was called something like "Great Party USA", so I guess when they made the name change to the big store, they changed the Halloween pickup stores, too.


----------



## 22606

Uncle Steed said:


> BTW, I think Halloween City used to be Halloween USA.


Ding, ding, ding... You nailed it, Uncle Steed


----------



## spookifyKN

For those with little kids, I went into a Carter's store and they had halloween apparel out and some of the costumes! Lot of cute stuff! Some of it just looks like it did last year but some cute new things as well!


----------



## blackdogrdc

Hallmark had a few things today. I saw the great pumpkin audio book, some figurines from the great pumpkin. some singing ghosts and other things. I was so excited to see Halloween in July.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco Halloween Items this Year*

As many know, there was hardly anything in Costco (or Sam's Club) the past two years in the way of halloween props. Well if you guys haven't been perusing the Prop forum (always a great place to keep track of things not mentioned in the General shopping section), then you might not have seen the thread started by SpringChicken about a poseable skeleton that Costco is carrying this year. They also have a metal tea light house. This might be the extent of prop/decor items they get in (always have kids costumes and candy) so hardly worth devoting another thread to them for two items and besides there's been a lot of discussion there on the prop so probably better to keep it all together.

Here's the link to the current thread on the Costco Skeleton in the Prop Section. Pictures there also, along with how to tell if your location has them in stock or not:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/116832-look-what-i-found-costco-today.html


----------



## mamadada

if anyone spots a spookie butler holding a tray for a good price let me know sams had one a few years ago and i regret not getting it!


----------



## Spinechiller

mamadada said:


> if anyone spots a spookie butler holding a tray for a good price let me know sams had one a few years ago and i regret not getting it!


Here is a few options I found online today, http://www.halloweenasylum.com/butler_with_crow.html and this one http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Animated-60inch-Igor-the-Greeter/ Hope this helps


----------



## nikachica

Hi everyone! I'm new to the board, and wanted to thank you all for this thread. I've only recently been bitten by the Halloween bug (spider??) and this thread has been so helpful in spotting the good stuff before it's all gone.

My contribution: Williams-Sonoma has some cool Halloween items on their website. I love the "potions" themed serving ware and the spiderweb place card holders!


----------



## Moonchicky

Pottery Barn has their new Halloween decor on their website as well. You have to type the word Halloween in the search bar to find the items. The owl tree punch bowl is on my wish list.


----------



## Tish

Moonchicky said:


> Pottery Barn has their new Halloween decor on their website as well. You have to type the word Halloween in the search bar to find the items. The owl tree punch bowl is on my wish list.


It's on mine too! I almost got it tonight but their system locked me out, my cc info was not going through for some reason and after so many tries I couldn't order it.  I'll try again soon.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Garthgoyle said:


> Dollar Tree's version stunk in that regard, I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture to show the scale (the black ones are the pumpkins that Target carried last year).


 i thought the black 1s where real painted pumpkins lol!!! also last year i saw those lit target pumpkins at biglots i guess biglots get leftovers


----------



## 22606

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i thought the black 1s where real painted pumpkins lol!!!)


They do look pretty realistic (especially in pictures), but no


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Gordmans has their halloween out!!!!! Went to michaels and they stillllll just have then one end cap of the blk purple hallo decor.


----------



## msgatorslayer

My Joann's crafts has the cutesy witch/ghost/scarecrow lawn stakes out.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Michael's should be putting those goodies out soon...talked to an employee at the one near us, they have the stock in the back.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Seen my first 'Spirit' coming soon sign today!


----------



## Mink

Michael's sent me an email today that said they have their Spookytown Village stuff out now...I wonder if this is true


----------



## marsham

I got that also, so that's why I went. Not out yet. A few more days-at least at my Michaels. I'd call first before going.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to my Big Lots today and they had a small section of Halloween stuff  

They had...lights, decorations and figures


----------



## 19215

I was told Michael's (in my area) get their trucks on Thursdays and will start putting out Halloween Thursday evening and all day Friday. He said it will take a couple days but the goal is to be completely finished by August 1st.


----------



## mamadada

spinechiller thanks. igor is my favorite. a little high for my budget though. do these breakdown for storage?


----------



## toysaplenty

Boston Warehouse and Z Gallerie has some Halloween stuff on their websites. Not sure if it is new stuff or old stuff, but they have stuff, nonetheless.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went to Michael's on the way home and they were putting things out. Snapped a couple pics. The most interesting thing so far is a mini set of Velma/Evander Talking Busts for $39.99. They had last year's candelabra too, $29.99.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Penumbra

Awesome! Mini talking busts. Did they have the same movements as the big ones? Loved the bigger ones from spirit but WAY too expensive.


----------



## JenniferRene

OMGEE this makes me so exciteddd! thanks for the pics!


----------



## boobear

oooooooh! Can't wait until mine stocks up too. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Spinechiller

Stopped in at Micheal's today and they had a fair bit more since I was last there. One full isle, 4 end capes and four metal islands. No dimensional lighting (aka the light up and animated decorations) yet at my Micheal's but hopefully by next week. Here are a few pics. My favorite new things I saw include the new candy corn craft pumpkins and battery operated lights.


----------



## Spookybella977

LOVE the candy corn pumpkins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boobear

I like the feather wreaths.


----------



## EvilMel

Me too!
Thanks for the pictures. I need to run by Michael's now!


----------



## spookifyKN

THANK YOU for the pictures!!! Awesome!


----------



## Spinechiller

Zombiesmash said:


> I went to Michael's on the way home and they were putting things out. Snapped a couple pics. The most interesting thing so far is a mini set of Velma/Evander Talking Busts for $39.99. They had last year's candelabra too, $29.99.
> 
> View attachment 118788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics  Did you happen to see if Micheal's has light up grapevine pumpkins again this year? Love the talking busts, hopefully my local Micheal's will have them in stock soon.


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the pictures from Michaels. I see some items that I like already.


----------



## Irishguy

Just got back from Michael's in my neck of the woods. My haul was the dropping spider for $10.99, a paper mache mini skull and skull mask, both for $1.99 each. There was an awful lot of "sparkly" Halloween stuff out, but I did see some crows, the owls, the mini busts and the candelabra.

On an odd note, the manager was more excited than I was to see the Halloween stuff coming in (and I was pretty damn excited!)... 

Spinechiller- my Michael's had multicolored light up bats on a light string rather than the pumpkins, if that's what your asking about.

I also swung by Party City on the way home, but they don't have the props or decorations out yet. Lots of costume stuff though. I did, however threaten to steal the wallpaper scene setter they're using for this year's backdrop. They offered to let me have the leftovers instead. Muahahahaha!


----------



## KellyC

Wilton's Halloween bakeware shop is having a sale. http://http://www.wilton.com/store/site/department.cfm?dc=8.8.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

omg omg omg omg omg will be able to let out the inner freak soooooonnnn!! can't WAIT


----------



## Penumbra

Can I please get some info on the new talking busts at Michael's? I am seriously considering them.


----------



## Zombiesmash

^ I just went by on the way home (again ) to get the Candelabra with the 50% coupon. They are exactly like the ones we've seen (with lighted eyes and mouth movements) but they are about 9-10 inches tall. I got the Evander bust last year, so I'll probably pass, but if I didn't have him I'd get them.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, yes, thank you for the picture. i love the candy corn pumpkins too


----------



## dippedstix

KellyC said:


> Wilton's Halloween bakeware shop is having a sale. http://http://www.wilton.com/store/site/department.cfm?dc=8.8.


OMG- this Wilton sale is very hard to resist! It seems like they have more new halloween stuff than usual. Lots of neat stuff! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## carmilla1970

I am so jealous, not only do we have nothing remotely Halloweeny in the shops here in the uk yet but we also don't have the cool shops you have. We have our version of the Dollar Tree, but no Spirit or Michaels. I can get stuff off the internet all year round, but its still not quite the same, and not the variety you have over there either.Our shop, Matalan, in my hometown used to have some fabulous Halloween displays, but last year instead of a whole department dedicated to Halloween as before there were a couple of fixtures in a corner and very little stuff included. Tres disappointing!!!


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the pics Spincechiller!

My favorite thing so far are the candy corn pumpkins! They're such a simple idea, yet they're so elegant looking. 

Matt


----------



## Spookybella977

KellyC thank you for posting about the sale at wilton!!!! I loveee so many things!!! I want the Skeleton in Casket 3-D Pan!!!!!


----------



## EvilMel

That is AWESOME.


----------



## Rynnye

That pan is so cool. I might just have to pick that up this year!


----------



## Hollie H

That pan is awesome!!! Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## killerhaunts

Not sure if it's already posted (sorry, too many pages!) but Joann's hee in Reno is setting out stuff already. I didn't get to go inside but they had their scarecrow guys outside already!!


----------



## Succub'Oz

OMG! LOVE the Wilton stuff. I'm too unsteady (and impatient) to make anything pretty like that  The 3D Skeleton pan is really cool!!


----------



## tomanderson

Yes! Yes I agree. That skeleton pan is AWESOME...so crazy!


----------



## marsham

Lots of stuff out at Big Lots. Some pics, more to come when I get them off my phone.


----------



## marsham

More from Big Lots


----------



## marsham

the rest from Big Lots. They also had garden stuff on clearance. There were some great lanterns for around $5. Garden fencing, lots of good stuff for creative people .


----------



## DebBDeb

All this talk about Halloween MDSE in stores already, I had to check it out for myself! Soooooooooooo ... went to Michaels in PA and got all this for UNDER $50 smackers! I signed up for Michaels Rewards and for 20% right off the top then used a 50% off one regular item!

Ok, so I had to get the little pumpkin some little pumpkins, too. 

I love the gels. You can stick them anywhere! Walls, bathroom mirrors, fish tanks ...


----------



## msgatorslayer

Oh good, glad to see Big Lot's is getting their products out. I'll have to check my store this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't checked this thread in a bit and wow, I need to go back a few pages and get caught up. Did see the cool coffin pan by Wilton--a fav of mine as well. And OMG Big Lots has stuff out before the end of July! See some familiar items to them, like the Dracula sign and witches wire boot, as well as items other stores carried last year, like the candelabra that was at Walgreens last year--at least these came out of the box in better condition it looks like.

BTW there was another sign BL had last year--Bloody Mary Tavern maybe? If anyone sees it this year please post. I waited too long to pick it up and missed out on it.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## KellyC

Spookybella977 said:


> KellyC thank you for posting about the sale at wilton!!!! I loveee so many things!!! I want the Skeleton in Casket 3-D Pan!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## KellyC

marsham said:


> the rest from Big Lots. They also had garden stuff on clearance. There were some great lanterns for around $5. Garden fencing, lots of good stuff for creative people .
> View attachment 119181
> View attachment 119182
> View attachment 119183
> View attachment 119184


Guess I'll Have to go to Big Lots tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene

i want that skeleton pan. are any stores carrying it? that is awesome
marsham, i want the broom and the boot. i love that stuff. i want an owl. and the little pumpkis look charming on the big pumpkin


----------



## 22606

BL-zebub (Big Lots) has some cool items, like most years. Thank you for the pictures, marsham. I'm pleasantly surprised to see that they have two totally different owls. Would you happen to remember if the one on the bottom is the same price as the other? Thanks.


----------



## marsham

Hallorenescene, I love the boot and the black cat, and I have on my list the witch leg stand that would look great with a cauldron on top.! All I got were some string lights (small 20 light strands @ 2.00) for wine bottle projects. I'm waiting impatiently for one of those Family discount coupons in my email to get those items. But it was so nice to go into BL and see all the stuff. Some lady was complaining about Halloween 'already' and I had to set her straight. Geesh


----------



## marsham

Garthgoyle, I don't know about the price, but most items were 14 or 20 dollars. Sorry.


----------



## matrixmom

Marsham-love the candelabra. I bet they are battery operated. Ugh I hate batteries!


----------



## frenchy

marsham said:


> the rest from Big Lots. They also had garden stuff on clearance. There were some great lanterns for around $5. Garden fencing, lots of good stuff for creative people .
> View attachment 119181
> View attachment 119182
> View attachment 119183
> View attachment 119184


Gotta have that Dracula 's pub sign i am planning a trip to buffalo since i received my passport hope to do as many store as i can in one day lolo


----------



## 22606

marsham said:


> Some lady was complaining about Halloween 'already' and I had to set her straight. Geesh


Can't win, I know... I got to hear about it last year while at Walmart. The woman had this huge disdain for Halloween, apparently, and she was standing by the aisles making sure that _everyone_ knew how much she loathed the holiday



marsham said:


> Garthgoyle, I don't know about the price, but most items were 14 or 20 dollars. Sorry.


Thank you for the reply, marsham. It's okay.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

what about the christmas crap being out mid october.. it burns my eyes and saddens my soul


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

matrixmom said:


> Marsham-love the candelabra. I bet they are battery operated. Ugh I hate batteries!


Yep, battery operated, 2AAs. But these candelabras are really lightweight, in the dark the LED flickers nicely and glows yellow and it makes a wonderful floating candelabra. Can't recall who did it but last year a member used a flying ghost line and ran the candelabra on it. There was a video posted of it as well. Turned out great. I was going to do the same and use it for our second floor bedroom window that faces the street but couldn't find where we packed away our flying ghost (turned up when looking thru stuff a few months ago so I'm good to go this year).

BTW I'm sure the BL version also has a Try Me Button on it like last year's Walgreens candelabra (which BTW sold for 7.99, 4.00 less, it was the cheapest I've seen and _absolutley_ _everyone_ was selling it for more than that. Most likely WG won't sell it again this year, their candelabra didn't ship well and many of the candles were bent in and really askew and they sat on the shelf for weeks, cleared out during a sale though. Everyone was reporting the issue. I managed to buy one early and got the best pick of the lot. Have to admit that WG does have good pricing in general). Spirit had a heavier plastic version of it but if you want to do the Floating Candelabra, you'll want the cheaper, lighterweight plastic which will run better on the ghost line.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yep, battery operated, 2AAs. But these candelabras are really lightweight, in the dark the LED flickers nicely and glows yellow and it makes a wonderful floating candelabra. Can't recall who did it but last year a member used a flying ghost line and ran the candelabra on it. There was a video posted of it as well. Turned out great.


I'll also mention someone did a flying ghost type mechanism on one that had a line from the top and one from the side that worked REALLY well I thought for erratic, floaty movement. I personally liked that one even better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

out in southside fortworth only two places have halloween stuff out Michaels and Big lots. Hobby lobby on the other hand has half there area in Christmas stuff.


----------



## HexMe

Hallmark had some cute Halloween stuff in and I bought my first decor pieces there this year! The first one is a framed print that can be displayed on a table top or wall. It has a motion sensor and each time one of the three windows will light up and there are sounds. What I like is that the "frame" is raised from the rest of the print so it looks like a real framed piece of art. The other thing I bought is super cute and it's called My Pet Ghost and it's a jar that has a mini Pepper's Ghost thing going on inside when you press the top. I think there are 3 different ghosts to collect (at least there were at my Hallmark). Super cute!


----------



## sweet&sinister

HexMe..I saw that frame on ebay for I think $50.00. I'm sure it's much cheaper in the store. I really want that bathroom singing ghost. I must get to Hallmark!


----------



## Ghost Host

Awesome! I want a pet Ghost!


----------



## HexMe

Oh yes, sorry, I meant to post the costs too. The frame was $24.95 and the Pet Ghost was $9.95.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, i like the floating candlabra idea, but how do you attach it to a line?
hex, i never go into hallmart, but those 2 items are awesome, i need to check them out


----------



## Penumbra

Wow, I've never been a fan of "cute" Halloween items, but I really want that pet ghost!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

A lot of Halmark's stuff is kinda take it or leave it for me, but they usually have one or two things a year that really kick butt. They're always worth a look. Love that pet ghost.


----------



## HexMe

I agree, Gobby. In recent years Hallmark has been too cutesy for me, I don't usually find anything there. But I went in today just to waste some time and check out the Christmas ornaments and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spooky, i like the floating candlabra idea, but how do you attach it to a line?


Hallo, didn't get to do ours last year but here's Mikeerdas' thread on how he did it that inspired me. Obviously you want the ghost mechanism and line to be closer to your ceiling when you set it up, so out of sight from people on the outside window. Want the line taut (there is something called a "taut line hitch", google it, that might help with that). If you have a dark yard (we don't--street lights) and some trees you could run it outside, probably easier setup with the trees to use as anchoring points.

BTW, I couldn't find the flying ghost that I had bought from BL for like $10 (or less during one of their sales) and at the very last minute, like halloween eve, we went out to find another one at the last minute. Ended up buying one from Halloween City and it was a larger ghost, with bulkier mechanism with thicker string, not on sale either and ran $20 I think. Definitely a sturdier prop and maybe worth the money but I couldn't figure how to remove the ghost from that one and the mechanism under the ghost was pretty heavy so despite an 11th hour try to set this up last year, we abandoned the project to doing it this year instead. I did find the BL ghost since then but haven't taken it out of the box yet.

I think the BL ghost will be a better choice for this project. In case someone is wondering about the hanging cord, The Try Me button on the candelabra in Mikeerdas' video unclips easily from the base and is made to be removed.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg the pet ghost is so dang cute!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I went to a Joann's last week and again today to check on the Halloween progress and I'm getting a bit worried. They have a whole lot of "Harvest" and "Autumn" items out, but nothing truly Halloween. I even bought a decoration that says "Happy Thanksgiving". Doesn't Thanksgiving come AFTER Halloween? I also stopped at Marshall's....nothing out there. My Michael's has pretty much everything that others have already posted. 

My local Safeway grocery store has a few decorations out in the floral department which I would describe as maybe folk, country or even modern vintage (if that makes sense). I was at Sam's Club yesterday and saw a couple of Halloween wreaths but no props. Two days of shopping and I've come home empty-handed.


----------



## girlwiththeghost

Tarker Midnight said:


> I went to a Joann's last week and again today to check on the Halloween progress and I'm getting a bit worried. They have a whole lot of "Harvest" and "Autumn" items out, but nothing truly Halloween. I even bought a decoration that says "Happy Thanksgiving". Doesn't Thanksgiving come AFTER Halloween? I also stopped at Marshall's....nothing out there. My Michael's has pretty much everything that others have already posted.
> 
> My local Safeway grocery store has a few decorations out in the floral department which I would describe as maybe folk, country or even modern vintage (if that makes sense). I was at Sam's Club yesterday and saw a couple of Halloween wreaths but no props. Two days of shopping and I've come home empty-handed.


The manager at my local JoAnne's store said that their Halloween stuff will be up August 22nd. Apparently they really haven't received anything yet, so don't fear!!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the info about Joann's girlwiththeghost! I'll check back there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghost of spookie. i really like that


----------



## boobear

HexMe said:


> Hallmark had some cute Halloween stuff in and I bought my first decor pieces there this year! The first one is a framed print that can be displayed on a table top or wall. It has a motion sensor and each time one of the three windows will light up and there are sounds. What I like is that the "frame" is raised from the rest of the print so it looks like a real framed piece of art. The other thing I bought is super cute and it's called My Pet Ghost and it's a jar that has a mini Pepper's Ghost thing going on inside when you press the top. I think there are 3 different ghosts to collect (at least there were at my Hallmark). Super cute!
> 
> View attachment 119328
> 
> 
> View attachment 119329
> 
> 
> View attachment 119330


I NEED a pet ghost!
I gotta' get to Hallmark and see if mine has one yet!
Thanks for sharing this!
I have to stop with the exclamations now.  Too excited.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Was just at our local Hallmark yesterday night, but they were closed! Now I wanna go back today...if the wife is willing...


----------



## matrixmom

Hexme love the ghost in a jar--will have to find those!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hallmark Cardbox out yet?*

Every year Hallmark puts out a box in the form of something that you can store your cards or other such stuff in....in the past they've had spell books, a haunted house, a crate with a moving eye...wondering if anyone has noticed what this year's mystery box is?

Usually if you buy 3 cards or such with the box you save money on it and I've always found it worth it since I like to mail out cards for birthdays and such anyway, so just stock up then. I also sign up last year for some membership card thingy and will have to make sure I have the card with me. 


Looks like the Pet Ghost in a jar is their cute must have item this year. Last year they had a Refrigerator Ghost that I loved and bought. Like someone else who mentioned not going for "cute" things really, I'm the same way but heck last year's ghost was too cute not to win you over! I think it's time for a trip to a favorite Italian restaurant in the area and dropping into the store to see this year's stuff in person. Thanks HexMe for the photos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Duh, after posting I figured why not see what's on the Hallmark website and while not featured yet on the main page, here are their halloween specials that I mentioned above. The card box is a portion box, and this year's refrigerator ghost is a Plumber Ghost. Here's a link to the special offers.

Before you buy anything you might also want to check out their Crown Rewards Program that I mentioned above and earn points with your purchase.

Definitely check out some of their halloween cards while there.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Love that pet ghost.

I forgot to add in my earlier post that I also checked out the local .99 cent store and no Halloween yet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

$1 tree has goodies  no body parts yet but candy dishes and figurines


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

sooooooooooooooo excited!! Michaels has all their stuff out here and when i went to the Dollorama yesterday to get some candy BAMMMMMMMMM!! They started to put out Halloween stuff! I was jumping around like a schoolgirl...embarassing! haha


----------



## WickedKitten

The Wretched Spawn said:


> sooooooooooooooo excited!! Michaels has all their stuff out here and when i went to the Dollorama yesterday to get some candy BAMMMMMMMMM!! They started to put out Halloween stuff! I was jumping around like a schoolgirl...embarassing! haha


This is massive good news for me. Im planning a trip to michaels wed to pick up some supplies to start my personal Halloween crafts as well as for etsy. Not only will this make shopping easier, but I will be in heaven while doing so.
however, my wallet & husband may not agree


----------



## Shellyfish

I am at HomeGoods now and they just started putting out Halloween stuff about 10 minutes ago. Lots of glitter.


----------



## magen16

Cracker Barrel had their Halloween stuff out in San Antonio this weekend.


----------



## marsham

oh oh oh, love glitter. Going to Home Goods this week! Thanks Shellyfish


----------



## WickedKitten

magen16 said:


> Cracker Barrel had their Halloween stuff out in San Antonio this weekend.


*sobs* There isn't a Cracker Barrel in CA. As a southern girl, this upsets me greatly. As a Halloween junkie, this enrages me.
It's probably going to be awhile before they get anything on the site, even they even bother to do so.


----------



## Shellyfish

I'm back from Home Goods with pictures. As I stated, my local Home Goods started putting out Halloween this afternoon. They said that the rest of this shipment would be out tomorrow and this was just the beginning of lots to come. I told them that people have been waiting for them to get their Halloween stuff out and they seemed to like that. I'll post a couple of pictures here, you can see more at the link. Sorry some are blurry. I'm not so skilled with my camera phone.










See the rest of the photos here:
http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/24472936_JnGSK9


----------



## marsham

Thanks for the pictures Shellyfish. That orange/black witch hat might just be mine, if my store has it. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i will have to look it up, thank you shelly fish . Iv'e never heard of that store


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for those pix, Shellyfish! I am loving that white witch pumpkin.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

did a store look up there is one not far from were we are, Hulen st is close


----------



## chinclub

magen16 said:


> Cracker Barrel had their Halloween stuff out in San Antonio this weekend.


Did they have anything good?


----------



## Shellyfish

moonwitchkitty said:


> did a store look up there is one not far from were we are, Hulen st is close


If you're speaking of the one at I20 and Hulen, it looks like that location is having its grand opening on Aug 19th. HomeGoods is owned by the same company that owns Marshalls and TJ Maxx and they carry _some_ of the Halloween items that you can find at HomeGoods. Many of the HomeGoods stores are actually connected to a Marshalls or TJ Maxx. They always have interesting items and their prices are very reasonable. If you like what you see, keep checking back because they get new stuff in all the time.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the Home Goods pics Shellyfish!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Shellyfish said:


> If you're speaking of the one at I20 and Hulen, it looks like that location is having its grand opening on Aug 19th. HomeGoods is owned by the same company that owns Marshalls and TJ Maxx and they carry _some_ of the Halloween items that you can find at HomeGoods. Many of the HomeGoods stores are actually connected to a Marshalls or TJ Maxx. They always have interesting items and their prices are very reasonable. If you like what you see, keep checking back because they get new stuff in all the time.


AWESOME SAUCE thank you


----------



## bellelostdrake

Shellyfish, thank you so much for the pics! I called my local home goods (Yorba Linda, CA) and they said to call tomorrow or Thursday because it would definitely be in this week! So thanks again for the heads up and the pics. I go crazy for HomeGoods Halloween.


----------



## a witch from canada

thanks Shellyfish! omg those cat on pedestal i need to find those i hope homesense in canada gets them and that pumpkin with the witch too


----------



## WickedKitten

Thanks shellyfish!
Alot of the items they've had the past few years, but that's good for me, I can never get all I want in one year.


----------



## magen16

chinclub said:


> Did they have anything good?


They had a cute glass serving tray with eyes on it, the dancing broom, and some pretty cool witch hats. Lots of the same kind of stuff they always have but some eye themed things like the tray, a light up eye and a snowglobe with eyes in it...


----------



## MissKitty

Thank you Shellyfish!!! I want the cat, pumpkin and the hands! 

Someone here mentioned a Christmas store in Calabash, NC and I just wanted to tell you THANK YOU so much!!! I was in Heaven in their Halloween section. So magical! Of course my camera was dead. =( I did buy one thing. I will load my pics as soon as I unload the jeep!


----------



## boobear

Thanks Shellyfish for those pics. I'm totally loving those white pumpkins.


----------



## hallorenescene

shellyfish, thanks for the pics.


----------



## spookifyKN

JCP and Walmart have started putting out baby/infant apparel for Halloween. Babies R Us has all of their stuff out! And last, Kohls is slowly putting things up online, they have some really cute hand towels this year!


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I stopped by Michael's and they started putting out Halloween regular aisles. Someone asked for a photo of the other buckets they have (a little bigger than fist sized), so here they are:









If I had a 50% coupon, the cat one would have been mine. They're paper mache, $6.99, so with a 50% would be $3.50.

I mentioned these before but snapped a picture. I believe they are all plaster.









Now, the real focus of my trip was HomeGoods since I called down and they said they had some Halloween out. Unfortunately, I don't think I saw much different than has already been posted, but here they are:

































































I love the cracks in the cat & raven on pedestals as well as the hands, but I HATE the glitter. Just picking them up covered my hands. I re-iterate, these things would be so cool if they had a brown paint base, then brushed black and flecked with drops of the brown paint lightly. <sigh> The glitter simply looks too hard to remove though. I also saw this heavy dude marked down to $22, and thought about repainting him for Halloween, but then decided against it...









I did pick something up. They had these in various glitter colors as well as in one of the pics above (black, silver, and some odd blue-green), but I found 2 packs of normal and bought them. They're very heavy, and figured I could use them for projects where I wanted a bit of quality / easier painting over those dollar tree bags of them. They were $9.99 for 20, so with tax under $0.60 each.


----------



## marsham

I was so excited from all the posted pictures so I set out this morning to make the rounds. Michaels, still not fully stocked, lots of empty shelves, but I wanted to use the 40% off coupons before Sunday. Got a white pumpkin and small Spooky Town piece. Really disappointed not too much new was out. Then to Home Goods, NOT A THING ANYWHERE. Not even anything in orange. More disappointed. So across the street to Dollar Tree to look for crows. Again NOTHING!!!! Not even a trick or treat bag. What a waste of time. Guess I have to wait a few more weeks here, get all the back to school stuff out of the way.


----------



## Growler

There was only a couple items when I got to Costco last night. I think there were about 14 of these witch houses. 









There were a total of 4 of these pose skeletons and I grabbed three. I really wanted all four for my coffin carring guys. I didn't get any last year. I still feel guilty about grabbing 3 and only leaving one. No I'm not one of those type of people to throw them on ebay and resell them. I'll just have to grab one later on next month if they are still around or get another next year. As it was hubby freaked when I said I was buying 3. There went my fun money of the month.


----------



## Halloweenfan

DebBDeb said:


> All this talk about Halloween MDSE in stores already, I had to check it out for myself! Soooooooooooo ... went to Michaels in PA and got all this for UNDER $50 smackers! I signed up for Michaels Rewards and for 20% right off the top then used a 50% off one regular item!
> 
> Ok, so I had to get the little pumpkin some little pumpkins, too.
> 
> I love the gels. You can stick them anywhere! Walls, bathroom mirrors, fish tanks ...
> View attachment 119240
> 
> View attachment 119242
> 
> View attachment 119241


I do not like those gels. Yes, they do look nice, but after getting some Christmas ones (I did get some Halloween ones too), I decided to stick them on the walls. Well, when I finally took them off the walls, I got red and pink on the walls. I couldn't get those stains off of the walls, so I had to repaint that part of the wall. So, be careful about those gels. With the ones I have left, what I do is I put them on a piece of white paper (Printer paper), and than put tape on the piece of paper, and hang them up that way.


----------



## Jules17

Went to my local HomeGoods on Tues and they had nothing out yet at all. Will check back again in a few days. Did go to the Hallmark store in same area and picked up a Pet Ghost for my desk at work.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> I did pick something up. They had these in various glitter colors as well as in one of the pics above (black, silver, and some odd blue-green), but I found 2 packs of normal and bought them. They're very heavy, and figured I could use them for projects where I wanted a bit of quality / easier painting over those dollar tree bags of them. They were $9.99 for 20, so with tax under $0.60 each.
> 
> View attachment 119914


I like those. Similarly, Skeleton-Factory has this set of 18 for under $5. I don't know about the ones at Marshalls, but these are plastic; still, I thought that it was a good price, as are many of the other items at their site. If anyone has ever ordered from them before, please let me know how the company's service is. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Growler, you listed the haunted tea light house and skeletons as being from Lowes. I think you meant to say Costco?


----------



## Growler

Thanks. Kind of brain dead this morning. lol I fixed it.


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> I like those. Similarly, Skeleton-Factory has this set of 18 for under $5. I don't know about the ones at Marshalls, but these are plastic; still, I thought that it was a good price, as are many of the other items at their site. If anyone has ever ordered from them before, please let me know how the company's service is. Thanks.


Ya, dollar tree USED to sell a bag of I'm not sure how many for a $1 that are plastic as well, probably 9 or so but not sure. These at HomeGoods are most definitely NOT plastic and a box of 20 has some substantial weight to them for the size.


----------



## vwgirl

For all of my Ohio folks The Flower Factory has all of their Halloween goods out, went today and picked up Zombie ground breaker and head stones for cheap.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

LOVE the 1$ tree lots of good finds


----------



## Shadowbat

We just got back from a little shopping trip. Michaels started putting out some of the actual Halloween items. I had to hunt, it's scattered all over. Didnt like the layout at all. Big Lots had a little bit out. Mostly stuff from years past. Nothing really stuck out so far.


----------



## Spinechiller

Buck or Two started to put out their Halloween stuff. May be worth checking out, here is a pic.


----------



## Rynnye

sumrtym said:


> Well, I stopped by Michael's and they started putting out Halloween regular aisles. Someone asked for a photo of the other buckets they have (a little bigger than fist sized), so here they are:
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> Thanks sumrtym for posting pics!! That cat bucket is awesome! I was just at Michael's and they still hadn't put everything out yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, thanks for posting the pics, it is so fun seeing what's out there. cool skely heads too. oh, and i'm not a real big fan of glitter either.
growler, even though i'm not into glitter, that is a very pretty house.
spine, holey moley, they havee a lot out.


----------



## MissKitty

Hey Growler, do you remember how much the house was? TIA!


----------



## jrox

Costco had Halloween stuff out tonight. Michaels had quite a lot out. Dollar Tree still sparse because of back to school items, but had harvest stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@MissKitty, I checked the photo I took of it and it is 19.99 (on West Coast at least). SKU is 982982 "Halloween Metal Tea Light House. It looked pretty nice and was a decent size, larger than the one I had bought a few years back. The purple glitter on the roof however would be a killer for me. Hubby hates glitter and has banned it from the house.

Has anyone taken a photo they can post of the mercury glass pumpkins and the halloween battery night lights? They came in to my store after I bought my skellies and we haven't been back there yet. Very curious to see what they look like.


----------



## marsham

Design Toscano has a free shipping weekend and they have a lot of cool stuff. I ordered 2 witch statutes. Worth a look.


----------



## 22606

marsham said:


> Design Toscano has a free shipping weekend and they have a lot of cool stuff. I ordered 2 witch statutes. Worth a look.


Heh. Great minds think alike. I ordered from them today and posted a coupon code and link here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...pping-design-toscano-weekend.html#post1299480. It took off nearly $12, which is _very_ helpful.


----------



## marsham

Garthgoyle- Something about free shipping gets me every time. I love that garden mummy statue, the witch weathervane, and the raven sculptures. But the next thing on my list might be the zombie hands wall sculptures. I'm holding back waiting to see what's in stores locally. And hopefully they'll have free shipping again along with a sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Popped into my local TJMaxx while picking up lunch and nothing Halloween. I haven't been to HomeGoods for a while. Use to go every week when I was in the area for an allergy shot. Now I'm every third week with my shots so don't get in to HG as often as a result. I was excited to see that someone said their HG was stocking some items today and loved seeing the pics.

I did stop in Target yesterday and they have 70% off on some toys, at least in my location. Some newer stuff still at 30%. Saw a few of the Monster High items, some of the creepy crawler kits, I picked up a Paper Jamz amplifier for less than $3 and the Pro drums for $8 something. They had the Pro guitars as well, but we already have one. Plan on using these as props for a Dracula Bar setting with a creeped out band, and will get some use out of it during the year. I always feel better buying these items when they can do double duty.

Also found and bought a 5 x 8 ft brown camo net that was part of some toy line, less than $3. My Target always has these clearance items on an endcap that is opposite the main walkways so those that really go up and down the aisles are probably the only ones that know they are there.


----------



## Shellyfish

Thanks everyone for all the pictures and updates.

I was back at HomeGoods today looking for something non Halloween related and they had put out more stuff. I added some pictures to my gallery here:
http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/24472936_JnGSK9


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General had a full isle of candy and I spotted a sealed black/orange box on another shelf and ripped it open 
I don't really know what I'll do with all this duct tape but I couldn't resist.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...120289-dollar-general-duct-tape-3-75-roll.jpg


----------



## digbugsgirl

Deadna said:


> Dollar General had a full isle of candy and I spotted a sealed black/orange box on another shelf and ripped it open
> I don't really know what I'll do with all this duct tape but I couldn't resist.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...120289-dollar-general-duct-tape-3-75-roll.jpg


I did the same thing this evening! I went into Dollar General, saw the candy aisle, picked up some candy corn, and bought several Duct Tapes. I have no idea what I'm going to do with them, but I had to have them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Try mixing the candy corn with peanuts sssoooo tasty


----------



## autumn23

You are brilliant!


----------



## 22606

marsham said:


> Garthgoyle- Something about free shipping gets me every time. I love that garden mummy statue, the witch weathervane, and the raven sculptures. But the next thing on my list might be the zombie hands wall sculptures. I'm holding back waiting to see what's in stores locally. And hopefully they'll have free shipping again along with a sale.


My downfall, too... They seem to be having quite a few 20% off sales lately, so hopefully that will keep up, since I also want to get a few more items when I've got the extra money; I think that is more likely than another free shipping offer, to be honest.



Deadna said:


> Dollar General had a full isle of candy and I spotted a sealed black/orange box on another shelf and ripped it open
> I don't really know what I'll do with all this duct tape but I couldn't resist.


Ha. I bet that they loved you Cool-looking duct tape, Deadna.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Speaking of raven statues, Museum Replicas Ltd. has a nice one too: http://www.museumreplicas.com/p-1204-raven-skull-statue.aspx


----------



## sumrtym

Shellyfish said:


> Thanks everyone for all the pictures and updates.
> 
> I was back at HomeGoods today looking for something non Halloween related and they had put out more stuff. I added some pictures to my gallery here:
> http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/24472936_JnGSK9


I didn't take my camera, but we didn't have a LOT different than I see in your pics, other than some velvet looking (although are polyester) pumpkins with big, resin stems, couple of small designer witches....starts with k but can't remember who...and the mice / cats with faces they've had before. We also had some owls. Some new decorative letter block words, and block numbers for "Days till Halloween". Unfortunately (and I'm so critical) the paint / prints on these weren't very clean, but only $7.99 with fist sized blocks for the numbers. There was also a resin tombstone with skull, but the RIP was black glitter on it.

I would mention that those mercury glass looking pumpkins are also plastic. I've seen colors of green, dark blue/black, aqua, silver, orange, and purple. They also take 3 AAA batteries and have an LED inside that flickers to light up.


----------



## sumrtym

Deadna said:


> Dollar General had a full isle of candy and I spotted a sealed black/orange box on another shelf and ripped it open
> I don't really know what I'll do with all this duct tape but I couldn't resist.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...120289-dollar-general-duct-tape-3-75-roll.jpg


http://www.google.com/search?q=duct+tape+costumes&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=G44cUPCvBpCs0AGivoDwAQ&ved=0CFIQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1043


----------



## HauntedDiva

Duct tape is great for sealing up secret reaper boxes


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Sumrtym, My Heart just skipped a beat when I saw your Homegoods Pic with the Ravens & a Cat on Stands and those Raven Jars....Ok "Breath DOD, Breath" ok Im going outta town to see, your homegoods looks like our HomeSense in the City Next to mine, must check em out


----------



## Screaming Demons

Went by the local Party City yesterday and didn't see anything in the first aisle closest to the door where they usually have Halloween stuff. But as soon as I turned the corner, there it was - tons of stuff being put out in three aisles. Halloween is coming!!!


----------



## MissMandy

iParty was JUST starting to put stuff out. Not much, but I snapped a few pix


----------



## Shadowbat

Has anyone seen those lime green string lights at Walgreenes this year? I need a couple more boxes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

shadowbat they are not out yet


----------



## kuroneko

My HomeGoods has just started putting stuff out. No pics because my phone starved to death, but there was a LOT of glitter cover stuff again. They used to get some cool stuff, but now the glitter is really taking over. Its ruining my Halloween shopping experience.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Made the rounds today- Michael's is the only place that's fully stocked here.

Tai Pan Trading has most of their stuff out but they are like HomeGoods- all glitter/cutesy/home stuff so far. Last year I got a cool hanging chained reaper there so I'm holding out hope for more stuff.

Big Lots has what everyone else has posted. I picked up the Crawling Hand that Grandin Road carries for $16. I love it!

HomeGoods doesn't have anything out yet but they said they will be putting it out over the next week.

Lowe's said by the 20th, and Saver's said they're getting everything on the 22nd. Rite Aid, Walgreens, Cost Plus and Grocery Outlet all said stuff would be out at the end of the month.


----------



## autumn23

SO I went 'Halloween Hunting' today and I saw a nice amount at home good's, Jo Ann's had a small bit as well. Cracker Barrel has a large amount and Bath and bodywork's is starting to get things out but theirs is mainly fall themed. Im a bigger fan of the fall theme stuff myself but I still loveeeee great Halloween finds!


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> iParty was JUST starting to put stuff out. Not much, but I snapped a few pix


They didn't harass you this year? Or were you simply more sneaky about it? From the pictures, the store reminds me of a Party City/Garden Ridge combo.


----------



## Paint It Black

Around here for Halloween so far it is Big Lots, Michaels, Costco, and DollarTree, and that is it.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

A couple of days ago I checked out Ross, Marshalls and .99 cent store. Nothing yet. I've already bought a couple of things from Tuesday Morning and am hoping they get some more merchandise this month. Since it was so hot today I stayed in and did some "window-shopping" on-line.


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> They didn't harass you this year? Or were you simply more sneaky about it? From the pictures, the store reminds me of a Party City/Garden Ridge combo.



This time I used the phone to take pix lol


----------



## Irishguy

Paint It Black said:


> Around here for Halloween so far it is Big Lots, Michaels, Costco, and DollarTree, and that is it.


 Party City in Clairemont, Carmel Mountain and Escondido all have their stuff going up. I know because I've been raiding them at least once a week...

BTW, the Party City in Carmel Mtn. has mechanical costume wings for $10, normally $39.99. I bought a set for my Grim Reaper actor. I saw 3 more pairs when I grabbed mine.


----------



## SaraB!

Those of you whose stores are behind the curve should keep posting... you give me hope that there might still be something left when I get through all this financial nonsense and have money again... ugh.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for posting all the pics and the updates everyone. it's fun seeing what's coming. and, never heard of mechanical wings. price sounds good. cool you got some


----------



## vwgirl

Was at walmart today wandering around, they are starting to get in the Halloween shirts and pants sets for toddlers, so of course I bought by son his first shirt of the season.


----------



## Penumbra

I wonder if Walmart will sell their X-ray reapers again this year. Last year my Walmart only had the dancing one. Too "cute" for me.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I wonder if Walmart will sell their X-ray reapers again this year. Last year my Walmart only had the dancing one. Too "cute" for me.


I don't know, but Target has this one, Penumbra: http://www.target.com/p/light-up-skeleton/-/A-14065201#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton. Anything like what you are looking for?


----------



## Penumbra

It's similar, I'll have to see it in stores before I make a decision.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## sambone

*Homegoods find!*

Could this be the Homegoods must have for the year? Like the headless horseman last year?
21 inches tall, plaster concrete like, 29.99


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> It's similar, I'll have to see it in stores before I make a decision.
> Thanks for the link!


You're welcome. Glad to be of assistance, Penumbra.



sambone said:


> Could this be the Homegoods must have for the year? Like the headless horseman last year?
> 16 inches tall, plaster bust, may glow in the dark, i will check tonight 29.99


[email protected], that is tight!! If the bust glows, even better... Thank you for the picture, sambone.


----------



## sumrtym

sambone said:


> Could this be the Homegoods must have for the year? Like the headless horseman last year?
> 16 inches tall, plaster bust, may glow in the dark, i will check tonight 29.99


Ah, I was WONDERING....I saw the side view on pumpkinrot with the crow side front and just it's head. I thought the crow was part of another statue!

I think the gf would kill me if I brought that home though.

I thought the witch on broomstick / moon candle pillars were the must have last year, at least in that category. In keeping with that, I present you the OTHER perhaps must have HomeGoods item in that category for this year.

View attachment 120629


BTW, stopped by Cracker Barrel. Lots of cutesy stuff, a really crazy stuffed possessed animated black cat, costumes / accessories, and the small dog statues in costume again. *sigh*...no sign of such as a black cat with witch hat and small pumpkin pail in mouth, just dogs.

Walgreens has Halloween candy out, rest is still back to school.


----------



## sambone

I saw that candle holder as well!
It might be a cool thread, must have homegood item for the year!
I got the scartaker for 129.99 from gag studios at homegoods the one year everyone was looking, i have been on the hunt ever since for something spectacular!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that bust is really cool!


----------



## Sidnami

I just got that one! My wife felt it was a great gift for me due to creepiness factor!


----------



## Jules17

Cool bust! Haven't been to our local HomeGoods for about a week as they didn't have anything out but I'll have to check back. Also, while at the mall, I checked Pottery Barn and William Sonoma and they both said they'll have the stuff on their websites in the stores by end of Aug/first week of Sept.


----------



## MrNightmare

I must have that Bust! That thing is creeeepy!


----------



## hallorenescene

i got the dancing reaper and the x-ray reaper. they were both cool. the dancing one didn't work though. it played music and lit up, but it didn't dance. my grandchildren loved them. that one you posted is similar garth, but i think a little more menancing looking.
i agree sam, that bust has a great creep factor, what's not to like


----------



## sambone

The bust may be too creepy!
I put it on my bathroom counter until i could put it away, just one day, and it has scared and startled everyone who walks by it, my wife dropped her keys when she walked by it to go to work!
After a thourough but chewing, i put it away!


----------



## 22606

That bust _is_ creepy, sambone Of course, that is far from a complaint Does it glow, like another member thought it may? If so, everyone around you is screwed even in the darkness...


----------



## sambone

Hey garth, i tested the face in dark and blacklight, she doesnt glow
I told everyone she will be out permanantly come oct 1st!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

That is one creepy @$$ bust...but it is awesome...I LOVE IT


----------



## seelie8504

I went to Cracker Barrel this weekend and they had a neat serving platter with eyeballs all over it. They also has some neat eyeball night lights and compact mirrors. Most if their stuff was pretty cutesy though. I was not expecting them to have stuff out though and it was a pleasant surprise to browse while I waited for breakfast


----------



## hallorenescene

sambone, that is to funny. now tell the truth, didn't it scare you once or twice? i would have forgot it was there, come home from work, and yikes. lol.


----------



## Daytonagp4

Gordmans in Fort Wayne, IN had most of thier stuff out and looking good!! Had a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## JLWII2000

If anyone wants to get me that bust and make a few bucks in the process, PM me. I dont have that store around where I live. (Omaha)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My dollar Tree has 2 end caps and half a gonola full of Halloween merch. They have the coolest thing this year, severed eyes and ears!!!!


----------



## 22606

sambone said:


> Hey garth, i tested the face in dark and blacklight, she doesnt glow
> I told everyone she will be out permanantly come oct 1st!!!


Booooooo!!! Thanks for clearing that up, sambone. She was still a great choice They are going to love you for that...


----------



## sambone

Hallo, you caught me! That bust was getting me too!  my daughter thought if she turned it around it would help, but she turned it around into the mirror, seeing the back of the head and then the reflection was even scarier!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Was just at Menard's in Fond du Lac Wisconsin and saw them starting their Halloween set!!! These are limited pics because they just started.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry, no homegoods here.
spooky-girl, i gotta go check that out. i want eyes and ears.
sambone, that cracked me up. yeah, and i can even imagine it. yikes. lol.
grim, is that a scary phone? and what are the 2 items on the bottom shelf and the bone looking thing hanging to the far right. oh, i need to go check out our menards. do they have blow molds out yet?


----------



## Penumbra

I want menards!


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> sorry, no homegoods here.
> spooky-girl, i gotta go check that out. i want eyes and ears.
> sambone, that cracked me up. yeah, and i can even imagine it. yikes. lol.
> grim, is that a scary phone? and what are the 2 items on the bottom shelf and the bone looking thing hanging to the far right. oh, i need to go check out our menards. do they have blow molds out yet?


hallorenescene the phone is kinda corny. it says a few things. The 2 things on the bottom shelf are just small animated things. The one on the left says" help me... help me get out of here" and then pops it's head out of the bars a little bit. The other one is a skeleton head that is between some rope bars. I did not try that one because I needed to get going. The stuff above that is light up skulls. No blow molds when I was there. They might be out soon if they have any. The skulls in the second pic are huge!! well maybe not HUGE but they are about 14 inches tall. The thing to the right I think were spiders.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks grim, i guess it's cool stuff, just not anything i really want yet


----------



## BlackFriday

Stopped at my local iParty today and they had pretty much all their costumes out and had isles cleared for the rest of their Halloween merchandise...should be any day now!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

grimreaper1962 said:


> The skulls in the second pic are huge!! well maybe not HUGE but they are about 14 inches tall.


That's a good-looking skull. Looks like the eyes might light up?


----------



## Onewish1

Christmas Tree Shop had skulls like that last year.. we went yesterday they only had some fall things out in the front of the store.. still had tons of pool things .. but I am guessing soon.. they did have some foam pumpkins out


----------



## grimreaper1962

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> That's a good-looking skull. Looks like the eyes might light up?


Yes they do light up with LED eyes. The cost is $30.00.


----------



## Plague

Michaels is beginning to feel like the brick and mortar version of TERRY'S VILLAGE. Just too much cutesy stuff...


----------



## RCIAG

Penumbra said:


> I want menards!


DITTO!!

The closest to me in MD is in OHIO!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> DITTO!!
> 
> The closest to me in MD is in OHIO!


I passed Menards on the way to Cedar Point last year; if my friend and his son wouldn't have been with me, I would have stopped in there first I'm pretty sure that I drove past one here in Michigan the other month, but it was still quite a drive (of course, not as far as Ohio). Looking at the website now, I see that there are actually quite a few here, of varying distances.


----------



## sumrtym

HomeGoods - tons of new not in pictures yet, glitzy creepy silver spider (resin, metal, fabric, embroidery, jewels), pumpkins (tons of types), stuffed / sewn owls in browns and neat fabrics (very cool one in a button down vest), stuffed black cat dolls, new witches with slightly better / older faces, etc.

Gordman's - tons of new stuff since I first went in there, including some very cool Primitives by Kathy (I think) stuff. Nothing scary if that's what you're searching for.

Sam's Club - pumpkin men metal standing guys, Halloween wreaths, Halloween light strings, Fall wreaths, Fall table center piece.


----------



## RCIAG

OMGOMGOMG!!! CADBURY HAS THEIR CREME EGGS OUT FOR HALLOWEEN!! THEY'RE CALLED SCREME EGGS!!
Pics not mine but this what they look like, inside & out. They taste just like the Easter egg ones even though the "yolk" is green.
I also bought some chocolate bottomed Halloween Peeps but I've seen those before, I've never seen the Cadbury Screme Eggs before.


----------



## Onewish1

need Scream Eggs!!!


----------



## autumn23

Love the scream eggs!


----------



## Shadowbat

Kohls started putting out some Halloween decor. Nothing real exciting. Yet. We'll see.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Halloween stuff has arrived at Menard's....unfortunately, nothing really good except a cool column candy dish. I bought that for$ 20.00 but with rebates I got it for $12.00...not bad.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

OMG! Sweet, I love cadbury creme eggs!!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that picture of the egg is killing me. for some reason they gross me out. you're reminding me of my daughter now. she likes them and knows they gross me out. she likes to buy them and eat them real slow in front of me. aarrrrggggggg.


----------



## spookifyKN

Shadowbat - what things did you see at Kohls? I was in there on Monday and all they had were infant/toddler apparel for Halloween.

My Walmart has Candy Corn M&Ms!


----------



## chinclub

Went to Sams yesterday and they had a few things. No cool stuff like the Costco skelly, though.


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, that picture of the egg is killing me. for some reason they gross me out. you're reminding me of my daughter now. she likes them and knows they gross me out. she likes to buy them and eat them real slow in front of me. aarrrrggggggg.


Can't speak for him, but the one by me other day had orange glass pumpkins (2 sizes), small wood pumpkins (or resin made to look wood), and pumpkin picture holders (shiny pumpkin with a wire going up to stick your picture in above it).


----------



## KimmyBlanks

Our local Big Lots, Cracker Barrell, Yankee Candle, Dollar Tree, Michaels and Party City all have their Halloween stuff out!  Soo excited! I've also purchased 2 Halloween magazines so far


----------



## halloween333

KimmyBlanks said:


> Our local Big Lots, Cracker Barrell, Yankee Candle, Dollar Tree, Michaels and Party City all have their Halloween stuff out!  Soo excited! I've also purchased 2 Halloween magazines so far


ugh I'm so jealous!!


----------



## KimmyBlanks

At Big Lots








At Michaels




















Yankee Candle Boney Bunch Halloween Release Party














New Purchase I made for my HUGE Halloween bash from Party City! 








Magazine I picked up


----------



## hallorenescene

kimmy, there's some fun stuff you posted.


----------



## skullpumpkin

Lowes finally has some halloween out!!






the new 2012 witch






some airblowns














































































they don't have any thing small out yet just the big stuff


----------



## skullpumpkin

the reaper is $128 and the witch is $158 and the cauldron is $44 tree branches are $30 and the turkeys are $60


----------



## hallorenescene

skull, some very cool inflatables


----------



## Penumbra

Ooh! Im no fan of inflatables, but that inflatable shaking tree at Lowe's looks cool!


----------



## Shadowbat

spookifyKN said:


> Shadowbat - what things did you see at Kohls? I was in there on Monday and all they had were infant/toddler apparel for Halloween.
> 
> My Walmart has Candy Corn M&Ms!



They had itchen and bath towels, rugs, soap dispensers, etc. They started putting out their home accessories as well. i.e. candle holders, etc.


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the pictures of the Lowes stuff! Is that Garfield next to the reaper on a horse?


----------



## skullpumpkin

@MattB yes that is garifeld dressed as the devil.


----------



## vwgirl

My son fell in love with the reaper so it looks like he will be added to our collection.


----------



## Penumbra

What exactly does the witch at Lowe's do? Does she do something different than the one last year, or is shed just redressed?


----------



## skullpumpkin

@Penumbra I think she is just taller and redressed.they didn"t have a display up yet.


----------



## vwgirl

Our Lowes had her out on display, she hold a cauldren that lights and mists. She was 6 ft tall.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you skullpumpkin took the question right out of my mouth...


----------



## Penumbra

vwgirl said:


> Our Lowes had her out on display, she hold a cauldren that lights and mists. She was 6 ft tall.


 did she have any other movements? I know that last years' was recalled because the mouth didn't move!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

michaels has some good finds bought a foam skull that i needed for a project 5 bucks cant beat that. woot woot


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Went to Burlington Coat Factory, Saw this for $12.99 had to get it!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks ELN for posting the picture of the vulture with the skull !! I love it and I'll have to check it out.


----------



## 22606

I can kind of see why you would be grossed out by the egg, hallo. Now I know what to do if you're giving me a rough way to go 

The vulture on the skull is pretty sweet, ELH. I've never seen a decor piece even remotely like that before. Burlington had some decent Halloween items when I stopped last month, but nothing that cool.

I'm with Penumbra about the inflatables; they normally make me cringe, but I do like some of the ones from Lowes quite a bit. Oh, the shame...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

lovin the grodyness of the vulture on the skull creepy cool


----------



## sumrtym

I hadn't even thought of Burlington....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

skullpumpkin said:


> Lowes finally has some halloween out!!
> View attachment 121381
> the new 2012 witch
> View attachment 121382
> some airblowns
> View attachment 121383
> View attachment 121384
> View attachment 121386
> View attachment 121388
> View attachment 121390
> View attachment 121391
> View attachment 121392
> View attachment 121392
> View attachment 121393
> View attachment 121394
> View attachment 121395
> View attachment 121396
> View attachment 121397
> they don't have any thing small out yet just the big stuff


holy i want that head dropping reaper and i expected lowes to have gemmy,s life size flaming cauldron witch :'( also i want o read what the box of the head dropping reaper says i cant read clearly my lowes doesnt have nothing but the outdoor stuff


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, I should mention one thing I remembered from Gordman's. They had little hand sized heavy yellow warning signs, aged looking, for various things. "Danger Falling Houses" with witch feet sticking out beneath a house, something like a "Warning: Water" with a melted witch picture, a "Beware Low Flying Magic" with a witch riding a broomstick, etc.


----------



## skullpumpkin

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> holy i want that head dropping reaper and i expected lowes to have gemmy,s life size flaming cauldron witch :'( also i want o read what the box of the head dropping reaper says i cant read clearly my lowes doesnt have nothing but the outdoor stuff


the box says "life-size animated reaper" head drops and lights up" "5.5 ft" also on the back im positve it says pretty much every thing on gemmys website.


----------



## hallorenescene

elh, i love that vulture. very cool
and garth, you know i am always extremly nice to you










will let my daughter start opening any packages from michigan


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> and garth, you know i am always extremly nice to you
> 
> 
> will let my daughter start opening any packages from michigan


Heh. I just enjoy teasing you, hallo. Think about that last part, though; after what you said, would you _really_ want your daughter to be the one to get ahold of the 
egg?


----------



## toysaplenty

I was in Cracker Barrel today. Lots of cutesy things. They had a couple of animated plush things that I would like to get though. We have a Halloween party every year for 100+ people and put the animated plush stuff on the tables as centerpieces. Nothing entertains a bunch of drunks more than dancing animated things, lol. Anyway, Cracker Barrel wants 29.99 for a pair of dancing ghosts. Does anyone know how you find out when Cracker Barrel has sales? DOES Cracker Barrel have sales?


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Both Ross and Marshalls had items out today.


----------



## Countess Dracula

toysaplenty said:


> I was in Cracker Barrel today. Lots of cutesy things. They had a couple of animated plush things that I would like to get though. We have a Halloween party every year for 100+ people and put the animated plush stuff on the tables as centerpieces. Nothing entertains a bunch of drunks more than dancing animated things, lol. Anyway, Cracker Barrel wants 29.99 for a pair of dancing ghosts. Does anyone know how you find out when Cracker Barrel has sales? DOES Cracker Barrel have sales?


Cracker Barrel does have sales but at my store it is not until a week or two before Halloween. The way it works at my local store/restaurant, and I'm guessing most follow this business model, they begin marking items down by 25%, then 40%, then 50%. If any remained after Halloween then I would see those items for 75% off. It is very rare for the really cute or awesome Halloween items to still be available so close to Halloween. But I do generally try to hold out as I know sales are coming. I might buy a few small things here and there but I will wait on other items. I think Cracker Barrel can be a little expensive on some things so I wait it out. If I get it on sale, great, if not no harm no foul. I just tell myself I can live without it . Generally I get most everything I want and for a decent sale price


----------



## toysaplenty

Thanks Countess Dracula!!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, seeing as my daughter loves those eggs, yes, i want her to get them. just she needs to not eat therm in front of me. yuckkkkk.


----------



## Deadna

toysaplenty said:


> I was in Cracker Barrel today. Lots of cutesy things. They had a couple of animated plush things that I would like to get though. We have a Halloween party every year for 100+ people and put the animated plush stuff on the tables as centerpieces. Nothing entertains a bunch of drunks more than dancing animated things, lol. Anyway, Cracker Barrel wants 29.99 for a pair of dancing ghosts. Does anyone know how you find out when Cracker Barrel has sales? DOES Cracker Barrel have sales?


Over in their toy section was a dog that rolls back and forth on his back laughing hysterically. There is no way you can watch that and not crack up yourself...just wish it was halloween themed,plus it was only $15


----------



## 19215

I saw the witch today at Lowe's and she is basically the same height as the one last year, only the hat is taller. The broom has led lights in the bristles that flash when she talks. She says "That brew is good" and "Where's the beef?". Her mouth doesn't move. The cauldron she's holding is lighted and was actually putting out a lot of fog. The reaper wasn't displayed yet.


----------



## Penumbra

Does anybody have any pictures of the things on display at Lowe's? Like the Witch or Shaking Tree?


----------



## RCIAG

Ugh, one TJ Maxx had barely a shelf of Halloween stuff but the neighboring Home Goods had several aisles of stuff but none that appealed to me. Mostly 'cause most of it looked like the Glitter Fairy barfed all over it. And it wasn't even "good" glitter that didn't come off in your hands, that crap was on everything you touched.


----------



## earthbound

Went to Menards today!  Here are a few pics of what they had out.


----------



## earthbound

Here are a few more!


----------



## earthbound

Well they didn't post right. I will have to try again later.


----------



## earthbound

Sorry for all the posts trying again.


----------



## Onewish1

not fair.. there are none of those stores here!!.. I see lots of things I like in those photos.. the skull, ghost, and reaper!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Picked one up at CVS today...they had them last year and with the timer they are a great addition. $9.99


----------



## earthbound

Onewish1 said:


> not fair.. there are none of those stores here!!.. I see lots of things I like in those photos.. the skull, ghost, and reaper!!!


I know they carry a lot of neat things! Now I don't want to sound crazy but Menards isn't right down the street from me it's over 50 miles away so I have a nice drive when I want to go. lol


----------



## Onewish1

hey 50 miles in my eyes.. is nothing... we have done it before


----------



## Penumbra

I travel 60 miles every year to get a look at the stuff from CVS.


----------



## Andaley

Went into Sam's Club in Idaho Falls yesterday, and spotted some larger Halloween items. I really like the Halloween candy bowl, but I tend to GO trick-or-treating with nieces and nephews, so I don't know how much use I'd get out of it myself.









There's also a green spider, but you can barely see it on the left.









I like the polka-dotted one more. 









There's also a wreath option with purple ribbon that's REALLY pretty.


----------



## MissMandy

Andaley said:


> Went into Sam's Club in Idaho Falls yesterday, and spotted some larger Halloween items. I really like the Halloween candy bowl, but I tend to GO trick-or-treating with nieces and nephews, so I don't know how much use I'd get out of it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a green spider, but you can barely see it on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the polka-dotted one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a wreath option with purple ribbon that's REALLY pretty.


Oh man, I LOVE those bowls! And of course I don't have a Sam's membership!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some of Sam's Club merchandise can be shipped to a residence instead of picked up at a store. I didn't know anyone with a Sam's Club membership any longer and wanted something and decided it was worth getting a membership and having it shipped to my home because I don't even live near a store any more. If you have a friend or relative who can order it for you and have it shipped to you it might be something to look into. When I had the Sam's Club Talking Vampire Busts sent to me I thought the shipping was very reasonable. Only problem I see is if something arrives damaged it's not like ou can take it back to a store.


----------



## MissKitty

Tuesday Morning has a lot of new stuff! They have a big groom skeleton with an awesome top hat and a matching bride skeleton. It's probably close to 4 ft. They have a small version as well. It's a must see!


----------



## joossa

Found these at Costco:


----------



## hallorenescene

cute stuff everyone. earth, i would really like to latch onto the witch blow mold. mernards had her last year here, but she sold out fast. i was hoping to see her at garage sales this year, but no luck. hope she doesn't sell out so fast this year


----------



## MissMandy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some of Sam's Club merchandise can be shipped to a residence instead of picked up at a store. I didn't know anyone with a Sam's Club membership any longer and wanted something and decided it was worth getting a membership and having it shipped to my home because I don't even live near a store any more. If you have a friend or relative who can order it for you and have it shipped to you it might be something to look into. When I had the Sam's Club Talking Vampire Busts sent to me I thought the shipping was very reasonable. Only problem I see is if something arrives damaged it's not like ou can take it back to a store.


Thanks for that info, GoP  Unfortunately, no family or friends have a membership


----------



## msgatorslayer

MissKitty said:


> Tuesday Morning has a lot of new stuff! They have a big groom skeleton with an awesome top hat and a matching bride skeleton. It's probably close to 4 ft. They have a small version as well. It's a must see!


A Tuesday Morning just opened up by me. I stopped in last week and they only had a few things. I'll have to try again. Do they want and arm and leg for the 4ft'er? I think the prices on most of their things are to high.


----------



## magen16

Kirklands had some pretty awesome things this past weekend. Sorry, I never remember to take pics... They had almost everything listed here http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search.cmd?currentIndex=0&pageSize=146&defaultPageSize=16&mode=viewall&form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween&x=0&y=0


----------



## KimmyBlanks

hallorenescene said:


> kimmy, there' some fun stuff you posted.


Thanks! I get super excited and take pictures wherever I see Halloween stuff haha


----------



## KimmyBlanks

skullpumpkin said:


> the reaper is $128 and the witch is $158 and the cauldron is $44 tree branches are $30 and the turkeys are $60


Love the pictures you posted Skull! Thanks for sharing! I definitely wanna get my hands on a couple of those!


----------



## kittyvibe

We have a pirate from Lowes, believe it was $129.99, that flaming cauldron is HUGE, its the largest one Ive seen.




skullpumpkin said:


> Lowes finally has some halloween out!!
> View attachment 121381
> the new 2012 witch
> View attachment 121382
> some airblowns
> View attachment 121383
> View attachment 121384
> View attachment 121386
> View attachment 121388
> View attachment 121390
> View attachment 121391
> View attachment 121392
> View attachment 121392
> View attachment 121393
> View attachment 121394
> View attachment 121395
> View attachment 121396
> View attachment 121397
> they don't have any thing small out yet just the big stuff


----------



## Jackielantern

I was just at Gordman's in North Dakota today and they had a TON of Halloween items. Most of it I categorize in the country/cute category but they did have a few items that just had to come home with me.  I have an old, non-smart phone, so I will try to get back there with my camera and shoot a couple pics. What did catch my eye were these metal jack o'lantern cauldrons, I guess you could call them, in 3 different sizes. They had some interesting votive holders, potion bottles, skeletons in glass & wood. All kinds of metal signs, glittered or not.

Tip: At checkout they will give you a scratch off coupon for your next purchase.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I went into Dollar General the other day and the lady working there said they now have 13 feet of Halloween candy and more Halloween decorations will be coming in this week! Yay! I went ahead and bought a couple more bags of candy  and saw they had a few more decorations out. The shelves are cleared for the rest of the decorations.


----------



## MissKitty

msgatorslayer said:


> A Tuesday Morning just opened up by me. I stopped in last week and they only had a few things. I'll have to try again. Do they want and arm and leg for the 4ft'er? I think the prices on most of their things are to high.


I go there every week because they stock new stuff. My other Tuesday Morning has hardly anything out.

The Skull groom and bride are $59.99 each, I believe. The smaller ones are 24.99 each.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

The local Cracker Barrel has two tables of Halloween items plus kids costumes. All of it is very kid friendly, and there was a lot of eye related items, such as compacts, salt and pepper shakers, platters, etc.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has out some of their Halloween stuff out!! I stopped by this evening and got 3 skull flowers (their the long stemmed rose like the always get but with skulls on them instead of a rose) 2 small hanging ghouls and a Halloween drink cup that has the straw that will not come out.

The skull flowers









The other stuff


----------



## HexMe

I just noticed that Horchow has some Halloween stuff on their site. So far it's nowhere near as cool as what they've had in the past but maybe there will be more items added later? Everything is really pricey of course, but I thought it was worth a mention:


http://www.horchow.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=halloween&_requestid=7892&N=0&va=t


----------



## Onewish1

ooohhh now I have to go to dollar general.. will fit it with the flowers I did last year






thank you for posting those!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Went to Lowe's (nothing yet) and HomeGoods again (I went ahead and got the "Uncle Gory" bust), and Gordmans (they had lots, but nothing I couldn't live without).

Tai Pan Trading has TONS of stuff! Skull wreaths, skull garlands, full-size skellies ($65 so I passed on them- I'm hoping to snag another Walgreens one this year), gargoyles, lots of different flameless candles, some cool tombstones, and a lot more. I picked up a black owl that hoots as its eyes blink red, a mummy cat with green LED eyes, a giant skull with red flashing eyes (it's different than most- there's lots of mini red lights in the eyes that flash at different times so it's like they sparkle), and a big plastic chain with styrofoam ball weights on either end that I'm going to wrap around a skeleton for my dungeon. Pictures of my finds to come!


----------



## Irishguy

Please post pics from Tai Pan. It's a long haul for me from San Diego to Rancho Cucamounga. I'd love to see what they've got before I hop in the truck for a drive that long!


----------



## hallorenescene

some of them sounded pretty interesting. i'd like to see them too


----------



## HauntedDiva

Goosecreek Candles has their Halloween Candles on sale. Love the pictures on the jars! http://www.goosecreekcandle.com/halloween-candles


----------



## tweety16_6

Sir Gregor: 
OMG i definately need to move to the USA.... i want the garden ridge stuff!!!!!!!!!!! boohoo, we don't get those cool things here.... or they are soooooo expensive... lol


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I just stopped by Dollar General today and grabbed 6 sheets of bloody window clings for my bathroom/muder scene for this year, 3 cool styrofoam signs, they read danger, insane asylum, and morgue pluse 2 packs of the Halloween caution tape that's black with red blood drips and says enter if you dare! I'll try to get pic posted but that's only if I can get my laptop to work right this afternoon(I'm at the library right now)


----------



## DexterSinister

No merch yet, but saw the Spirit store sign at the nearby strip mall - opening in September.


----------



## Shadowbat

DexterSinister said:


> No merch yet, but saw the Spirit store sign at the nearby strip mall - opening in September.




Yeah, we saw the banner at a closed down Borders. The old location was taken so I kind of guessed this location would be the new place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yesterday I drove past a Halloween City location (different from last year) and they were already stocking!


----------



## 22606

DexterSinister said:


> No merch yet, but saw the Spirit store sign at the nearby strip mall - opening in September.


I saw a banner for one today, too, and I wanted to stop in soooo badly Had to make due with Marshalls, TJ Maxx, Michaels, and Garden Ridge, though...


----------



## Penumbra

My Spirit store is just two blocks from my house this year. Or at least the banner is.


----------



## Dr_zombie

Michales...... !!!!!! That is where it is at this year!!! Amazing stuff their.... I found lexmark Houses their and all the figures...... Amazing stuff to dec the house also.... also in shopright they have CANDY out already!!!(YUMM)


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> My Spirit store is just two blocks from my house this year. Or at least the banner is.


Are you going to be shambling aimlessly toward the empty store with the Spirit banner every single day until it finally opens, Penumbra?



Dr_zombie said:


> Michales...... !!!!!! That is where it is at this year!!! Amazing stuff their.... I found lexmark Houses their and all the figures...... Amazing stuff to dec the house also.... also in shopright they have CANDY out already!!!(YUMM)


Unfortunately, I have to disagree to an extent. I found a few new items that I _had _to have, but Michaels' Halloween selection is nothing like it has been in years past. Also, _Spooky Town_ only seems to get worse with each passing year (simply my opinion, and no disrespect to those who do like the current pieces).


----------



## spookifyKN

My local Safeway has Halloween candy out!!


----------



## Arlita

I have to agree with Garthgoyle my Michaels has a small kiosk in the middle not down an isle with Spooky Town a little disappointing. Who knows maybe they are getting more in.


----------



## CelticWitch

I've been hitting the consignment stores for old bottles for my gypsy witches apothecary and lab specimen jars (new project). Found one with a spider and webbing actually in the pattern of the glass...think it was an old whiskey bottle...and I never underestimate the usefulness of old canning jars lying around.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

CelticWitch said:


> I've been hitting the consignment stores for old bottles for my gypsy witches apothecary and lab specimen jars (new project). Found one with a spider and webbing actually in the pattern of the glass...think it was an old whiskey bottle...and I never underestimate the usefulness of old canning jars lying around.


I stopped at the Salvation Army for old clothes for my zombie props. I got a great brown suit for one but the other outfits were kinda hit or miss.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Scored more form Dollar Tree this evening! I got 2 hanging chained reapers for $10 each. They're 3 feet high and their eyes light up read and blink off and on. They have a shackle/ring around their neck and wrists and the three shackles.rings are connected by rusty chain.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you Spooky going to have to look for some


----------



## frogkid11

MissKitty said:


> I go there every week because they stock new stuff. My other Tuesday Morning has hardly anything out.
> 
> The Skull groom and bride are $59.99 each, I believe. The smaller ones are 24.99 each.


Miss Kitty....does your Tuesday Morning have a large and a small set of the black and white Victorian skellie couple? I have seen the smaller ones that run $24.99 each but am trying to find out if a larger set is available.


----------



## KimmyBlanks

Went to my local Dollar General store today and they had 3 displays out so far


----------



## Zombiesmash

Irishguy said:


> Please post pics from Tai Pan. It's a long haul for me from San Diego to Rancho Cucamounga. I'd love to see what they've got before I hop in the truck for a drive that long!


I'm posting pics of the stuff I got in the "What Did You Find/Buy" thread. I will do my best to go by Tai Pain again this weekend and take some store pics! The employees there are kinda watch-y, so hopefully I don't get kicked out.


----------



## MissKitty

frogkid11 said:


> Miss Kitty....does your Tuesday Morning have a large and a small set of the black and white Victorian skellie couple? I have seen the smaller ones that run $24.99 each but am trying to find out if a larger set is available.


Yes. I wish I had my camera with me that day.


----------



## Sidnami

I hope they get those stone mini gargoyles this year. That is the main item from the Dollar Tree that I always look forward to every year.


----------



## SonofJoker

I was in Wal-mart picking up JAWS on bluray and I noticed they had a ton of clearance stuff and school supplies were on sale. It looked like they were making ready to free up some space. Plus they had big bags of candy on the shelfs, not quite Halloween candy, but it was still nice to see.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Our local Walmart is already putting in Fall decorations. Halloween should be there anytime now.


----------



## vwgirl

My local walmart is expecting the Halloween shipment on August 23rd.


----------



## spookifyKN

My Walmart is also starting to put up Halloween cards!


----------



## sumrtym

Was told sometime next week for Walgreens on other than candy.


----------



## Shadowbat

Our Wal Mart had one full aisle of Fall decor. Wreaths, scarecrows, etc. They also had infants, toddlers, and youths Halloween outfits for anyone with little ones.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

KimmyBlanks said:


> Went to my local Dollar General store today and they had 3 displays out so far
> View attachment 122386
> View attachment 122387
> View attachment 122388


That's it i'm going tomorrow!! want Want thanks for the pictures


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to menards today and they had their halloween out. a ghost, a cauldron witch, a rising witch, a rising reaper, a pint size witch, a scarecrow, and about 4 blow molds. lots of other cool stuff.


----------



## Halloweenfan

KimmyBlanks said:


> Went to my local Dollar General store today and they had 3 displays out so far
> View attachment 122386
> View attachment 122387
> View attachment 122388


That's weird. The way that store seems, is more like a Dollar Tree, and not a Dollar General. How much is that Grim Reaper with tombstone?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I saw the photos I thought the same thing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looks like Tuesday Morning has AnnaLee halloween items available online to ship. Also if you search for Halloween a few Madame Alexander halloween themed dolls come up.


----------



## toysaplenty

Improvements catalog has their Halloween stuff out. Here is the link. http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...npreview&code-macs=MP2W416&SourceCode=MP2W416


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks toys a plenty for posting that. i like the hanging ghost, but can't figure the price


----------



## toysaplenty

I am assuming you mean the cloaked hanging ghost reaper with the lantern? If so, I like it too, and I have seen it on all different sights and they all want a high price for it. I don't understand how they figure people will pay that.


----------



## Succub'Oz

OHHHHHHHHHH Ghost of Spookie THANK YOU!!!! They have the Oz Halloween dolls online at Tues. Morn. Going to run to the store here in a bit to see if they have it in.


----------



## hallorenescene

toysaplenty, yeah, that's the one. why do they give two prices? and what is the actual price? $14.99 wouldn't be bad


----------



## Uncle Steed

Not a merch sighting per se...but the local building that Party City leases out for Halloween City has their signs up.


----------



## carmilla1970

FINALLY. There appears to be some Halloween items going on display at my local Range shop, however it is only a few bits, large ceramic pumpkin Jack o Lantern votives, which are actually very nice, skulls wearing a top hat and a few different sizes and types of Reaper, I quite like the winged one, but it's not looking great, however the fact that they are starting to put stuff out and create some kind of display area this early is quite impressive, usually we're waiting until well after the kids go back to school. Will keep my eyes peeled for other stuff but I'm not holding my breath. The UK really need to get with it!!!Thank goodness for online party and prop stores!


----------



## juliaghoulia

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> View attachment 121426
> 
> 
> Went to Burlington Coat Factory, Saw this for $12.99 had to get it!


 Ooh I like that! Closest BCF is like 40 miles away though - ugh!


----------



## Spookybella977

hallorenescene the Halloween Hanging Faceless Specter with Lantern on the Improvements website is $79.99 ....the Halloween Prop Spinning Motor with Sound is $14.99 if you click the picture you can see the breakdown on the bottom....I love it too!!!! I wonder if we could make one for less $$$


----------



## Halloweenfan

KimmyBlanks said:


> Went to my local Dollar General store today and they had 3 displays out so far
> View attachment 122386
> View attachment 122387
> View attachment 122388





moonwitchkitty said:


> That's it i'm going tomorrow!! want Want thanks for the pictures




I went Dollar General and Dollar Tree yesterday, and for sure those pictures are from DOLLAR TREE not Dollar General. So if you are looking for that stuff go Dollar Tree.

The one thing I didn't find at Dollar Tree that I'm looking for because of the pictures is that small Grim Reaper guy right by the ceramic or porcelain (or whatever they are made of) tombstones.


----------



## Windborn

Our Lowe's has their display up!


----------



## Penumbra

Windborn said:


> Our Lowe's has their display up!
> View attachment 122977


my Lowe's has stuff out too. But they don't have an awesome display like yours does!


----------



## Windborn

It's great - they have one of each item out and set to make it's noise/movement/whatever when you get close! It is quite the experience  I will try to get better pics next trip - too many people kept getting in the way today!


----------



## Hollie H

Found this at my Sam's Club yesterday. They had some cute ceramic candy bowls too.


----------



## osenator

Okay, I did some stores today, in Ottawa (Orleans), here is the thing.
Party Mart, starting to put stuff out of boxes, same for Party City, Home Sence/Winners, they had a few things out, like the busts (very nice, very tempted), nothing at Walmart, Value Village, Shoppers Drumart, Zellers and Canadien Tires yet. Didn't have time to check Lowes yet, but they are ususally only September.


----------



## TakoLuLu

I work at a JoAnn Fabrics and Crafts in Northern GA. We (and I believe most JoAnn stores in GA) Got our first Halloween shipment in yesterday and started setting displays this morning. So far we only had the Martha Stewart crafts and decor up, and the Wilton baking set up. We do things on a calender of set weeks that is distributed nationwide, so things should start showing up in your neck of the woods very soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks. I have a Joanns near me but last time I was in they hadn't started on halloween yet, just fall.


----------



## Minakitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks. I have a Joanns near me but last time I was in they hadn't started on halloween yet, just fall.


We were just at ours yesterday and saw the same thing. I was surprised not to see any fabric since sewers and crafters have to start early. I think we'll wait another week or so to check back.


----------



## TakoLuLu

Fall is all we (the JoAnn's I work at) have had up until now as well, save for some value bin scrapbooking items, so when I walked in to find a coworker doing the last of the Martha Stewart set, & the back room full of boxes marked Halloween I was positively giddy!


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, a few years back our menards did a nice display like that. very nice looking at lowes
hollie, very cute stuff
spookybella, i think you could come up with something close.


----------



## Deadna

Halloweenfan said:


> I went Dollar General and Dollar Tree yesterday, and for sure those pictures are from DOLLAR TREE not Dollar General. So if you are looking for that stuff go Dollar Tree.
> 
> The one thing I didn't find at Dollar Tree that I'm looking for because of the pictures is that small Grim Reaper guy right by the ceramic or porcelain (or whatever they are made of) tombstones.


I believe that reaper IS attached to the tombstone. It looks like one of the neat ones they had last year.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I got a pedestal candy bowl from Menard's....


----------



## SonofJoker

Was in my local Party City yesterday and they were beginning to put up a few props. One being a plastic hanging skeleton that looked good, but appeared to be the same as the ones Walmart and Costco. But...they wanted $80 for it!!!!!! I promptly told them I don't think so. Also I was in Marshalls and Ross and they had a few Halloween items up. Not much, but enough to get excited over. Sorry but I didn't get any pictures.


----------



## Paint It Black

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I got a pedestal candy bowl from Menard's....
> View attachment 123053


Ooooh. Now that candy bowl is very haunted-house-like. I've never seen this idea before. Good one.


----------



## GhostHost999

Don't know if anybody has posted this here before, but here's a video of the stuff at Lowe's including gemmy's 2012 grim reaper and its new witch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZqxJmq0TwQ


----------



## chinclub

GhostHost999 said:


> Don't know if anybody has posted this here before, but here's a video of the stuff at Lowe's including gemmy's 2012 grim reaper and its new witch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZqxJmq0TwQ



Oh, man! Now I have to go to Lowes. I am not into cutesy but my daughter is nuts for Garfield. She saw that video and now has to have it!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I held off on buying anything this weekend, but I did make some rounds to ask when things would be out around town.

Savers gets their shipment Wednesday and will have everything out Friday.

Lowe's didn't have anything out but will be putting it all out early this week. 

Rite Aid had all their candy out, and the aisle between the Halloween candy and Back to School stuff was clear and ready for Halloween decor.

Shopko said they are getting everything in a week from Monday.

So it looks like next weekend is the real kick-off. After that, everyone else will follow suit I assume. Grocery Outlet, Goodwill, Zurchers, Cost Plus and Honk's are never past the first weekend of September.


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, i saw that at mernards, i thought it was a bird bath. i like the candy bowl idea
ghosthost, thanks for posting that video. at mernards they have a witch, and i think it has the same face, but she is stirring a big cauldron on the floor. she's really got a cool face.


----------



## BlackFriday

Just letting everyone know that at the target I work at I saw the floor plans for our Halloween set-up this year and the latest date that we should have it set up is September 4th but one of my co-workers was thinking earlier


----------



## Sidnami

Is it me or is the Lowe's search engine refusing to look up anything Halloween? Can someone else try it and see what they get please? 

I'm talking about www.lowes.com .


GhostHost999 said:


> Don't know if anybody has posted this here before, but here's a video of the stuff at Lowe's including gemmy's 2012 grim reaper and its new witch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZqxJmq0TwQ


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

hallorenescene said:


> oaklawn, i saw that at mernards, i thought it was a bird bath. i like the candy bowl idea
> ghosthost, thanks for posting that video. at mernards they have a witch, and i think it has the same face, but she is stirring a big cauldron on the floor. she's really got a cool face.


I know, my kids thought it was a bird bath too....It can be, if you got a bunch of birds you want to get rid of permanently.....


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, just baptising the birds. lol.


----------



## Matt1

Sidnami said:


> Is it me or is the Lowe's search engine refusing to look up anything Halloween? Can someone else try it and see what they get please?
> 
> I'm talking about www.lowes.com .


It's not you Sid, it's been that way with me for over a week now lol


----------



## im the goddess

I was thinking flower pot, but good use as a candy bowl. Was it black or did you paint it?


oaklawn Crematory said:


> I know, my kids thought it was a bird bath too....It can be, if you got a bunch of birds you want to get rid of permanently.....


----------



## hallorenescene

it's black im the goddess


----------



## spookifyKN

BlackFriday said:


> Just letting everyone know that at the target I work at I saw the floor plans for our Halloween set-up this year and the latest date that we should have it set up is September 4th but one of my co-workers was thinking earlier


awesome! Can't wait!

and Sid - I have been searching for Halloween for like 3 weeks and I get the same thing.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Shindigz is starting to get their Halloween items in. Today they have a 50% off your entire order deal. I went a little crazy. I found these... http://www.shindigz.com/Party/Tall-Wire-Dome-wStand.cfm and now I need to think of a way to use them!


----------



## Thesmartmama

@ Pumpkinprincess What is the 50% deal - is it a coupon?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I put the info in the discount section. Code... VS7HYT today only.

I bought all of my Halloween candy, burlap, netting, some costume accesories, etc. Super deal


----------



## Thesmartmama

@ Pumpkinprincess Thank you. Forgot to check the discount section!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Here's some pictures of what Menards has. I didn't personally see much I'd get, but I do like the group of skulls that lights up in the 3rd picture.
View attachment 123469
View attachment 123470
View attachment 123471


----------



## Onewish1

looks like some nice skulls there!!!


----------



## chinclub

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I put the info in the discount section. Code... VS7HYT today only.
> 
> I bought all of my Halloween candy, burlap, netting, some costume accesories, etc. Super deal



Thanks for that. I just got the little personalized candy jars to include as fillers in my raffle prizes.


----------



## Spookybella977

Pumpkinprincess thanks for the code!!! I also got a bunch of cool things!!!!! Faceless reaper..zombie silhouettes....cocoon man, etc!!! thanks!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Those are cool. I thought pet crow or spider, then I thought tiny skeleton that died in the cage. Post photos when you decide.


Pumpkinprincess said:


> Shindigz is starting to get their Halloween items in. Today they have a 50% off your entire order deal. I went a little crazy. I found these... http://www.shindigz.com/Party/Tall-Wire-Dome-wStand.cfm and now I need to think of a way to use them!


----------



## madonna1983

cool! usually the webiste has some of the in store decorations on by now, nothing good at all. do you know what anything looks like?


----------



## madonna1983

do you have any pics of anything? the website has nothing good as far as the instore stuff


----------



## madonna1983

does anyone have any pics from what Target is getting in this year?


----------



## madonna1983

BlackFriday said:


> Just letting everyone know that at the target I work at I saw the floor plans for our Halloween set-up this year and the latest date that we should have it set up is September 4th but one of my co-workers was thinking earlier


do you have nay pics? the website stinks this year!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Driving home from work last night I passed by a Halloween Express store and guess what I saw? A neon sign that said OPEN and it was lit up and flashing!! Going to check it out tonight or tomorrow after work.


----------



## 22606

grimreaper1962 said:


> Driving home from work last night I passed by a Halloween Express store and guess what I saw? A neon sign that said OPEN and it was lit up and flashing!! Going to check it out tonight or tomorrow after work.


You lucky SOB Glad to hear it, grimreaper1962. I am looking forward to seeing those signs aglow soon, too.


----------



## mariposa0283

the menards closest to me has quite a bit out, party city has some costumes, big lots had a decent selection as well as dollar general and dollar tree, i didnt take pics of their merchandise but i did purchase quite a bit of it. none of the major chains (walmart, kmart, target) had anything out yet except maybe some fall themed candy and fake flowers.... soon.


----------



## Rshaunter

I build spirit stores in California and we usually have them all done by mid August late sept. The ball is rolling so get ready to spend some money!!!! Need some skulls!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Both Dollar General and Walmart have Halloween jewelry in! I 'm wearing the coolest spider ring from Dollar General right now, it's about 2" by 2" I even got the coolest matching earrings too! We got a storm moving in now so I'll try to get pics and post them in the next couple of days.


----------



## badgirl

I want a photo of that ring !


----------



## osenator

a new Walmart in Ottawa (Gloucester shopping center) had 2 isles of stuff! Took pics with my 3ds, will try to download later! (PS, I bought a female zombie for 50$)


----------



## Spinechiller

I hit several stores over the last week, here are my findings with pics.

Dollar Tree Canada

























Winner's 









Zellers (Funny thing is when I walked into the store, I thought there won't be Halloween. Why did you even try? Long and behold I see those pumpkin buckets from a distance  Everything I saw was the same as last year)

















































Buck or Two 

































Dollarama (Forgot to take pics, but their was about an isle of severed body parts,chain,garland etc)

Carlton Cards (Forgot to take pics,, but their was about an end cape of static and animated plush Halloween figures)


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, i'm kinda liking that pumpkin guy from zellers


----------



## BlackFriday

madonna1983 said:


> do you have nay pics? the website stinks this year!


I don't have any pics yet but as soon as I start seeing the stuff getting set up I definitely will


----------



## Minshe

It amazes me how different the timing is for when stores put out Halloween items. There is very little out in my area. Dollar store has an end cap of Halloween--not much there. TJ Maxx, Marshall's etc. another end cap of stuff. Michael's here has one row of things. Walmart nothing as of last week. They must determine what goes out when, by area some how. I am about 50 or so miles from Philly and I suspect the closer I would get to Philly the more stuff I would find--but dealing with Philly traffic--not so fun.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I promptly ran to Walmart this afternoon when I heard they might have stuff out, but nothing here yet.  They were just starting to clear out school stuff, I'll try again in a week.


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> View attachment 123743


Until I looked closer, I thought that the bloody sign read "Help Wanted"

Spinechiller, thanks for the pics, even if they are Canadian stores


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Spinechiller these are awesome !! thanks for posting


----------



## Onewish1

oohh I am jealous over the zellers stuff!!!.. the pumpkin guy & spider sacks!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'll try to get pics and get them posted of the jewerly. Oh and I know for a fact that Walmart will have fall/harvest out by the end of the month or the begining of next month. Halloween probley will not be out for a while yet.


----------



## halloweennut088

I really like all the pics looks like you guys have some great selection!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

went into Michaels today and they had 3 endcaps with "NEW" signs up on them. One end had various tree decorations! Bulbs, lights, and assorted mini figural ornaments. The other featured various glitter covered figurines of assorted sizes. I hate glitter, however a couple of the selections were quit cool. Vintage looking. Im drawing a complete blank on what was on the thrid end. Our Michaels was so stocked today with Halloween merchandise my head was swimming, and they still arent done!

After the disappointment Ive had with Michaels over the last 2 years Im quit excited for the things Ive seen this year!


----------



## Penumbra

still waiting for Spirit to open. Mine only has the banner so far.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Ugh Cornwall sucks! There is nothing out at Walmart or Zellers and there was practically nothing out at Dollarama. I was pretty dissapointed at Micheal's. Where are the full sized animated props?? I need my fill NOW!!


----------



## 1_ucky13

Went to menards today and they have all their Halloween stuff up!!! The only thing I picked up though was a jason mask for only $2. Most of my party goers are scared of him lol. Took pictures to post but my phone decides when I can post them and today it says no! But they had z giant skull that I want!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

when is spirit supposed to open?


----------



## TakoLuLu

The JoAnn's I work at is now up to 2.5 aisles of purely Halloween (we are a very small format store, so that's a lot of space for us to be devoting to a seasonal, we only do 4 aisles for x-mas), a lot of it has a very vintage look to it. All the decor for this year is very nice looking!


----------



## Spinechiller

Went yesterday to check out the Walmart Supercenter here in Canada after Osenator had posted about them having Halloween out (Thanks again . Here are a few pictures. There was about 5 isles of Halloween decorations and 2 - 4 isles of costumes. There was quite a few empty spaces in certain isles, so I think their is even more to come (also saw some boxes out on a cart that needed unpacking as well)  Sorry if a few of the pictures are blurry.


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, thanks for posting. i think i will get the phone and the rat


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the heads-up on JoAnn's TakoLuLu! I'll be heading to my local store tomorrow!


----------



## Deadna

TakoLuLu said:


> The JoAnn's I work at is now up to 2.5 aisles of purely Halloween (we are a very small format store, so that's a lot of space for us to be devoting to a seasonal, we only do 4 aisles for x-mas), a lot of it has a very vintage look to it. All the decor for this year is very nice looking!


I liked the look of their decor too! I also noticed they have the skull cake pan again this year with a different look to the box. It shows the skull cake and one turned into a vampire.


----------



## TakoLuLu

Deadna said:


> I liked the look of their decor too! I also noticed they have the skull cake pan again this year with a different look to the box. It shows the skull cake and one turned into a vampire.


I haven't even started looking at the baking yet, I was so excited looking at all the awesome retro-look signs, banners, & figurines. Lol


----------



## Spookybella977

Kirklands!!!!


----------



## Matt1

Spinechiller said:


> Went yesterday to check out the Walmart Supercenter here in Canada after Osenator had posted about them having Halloween out (Thanks again . Here are a few pictures. There was about 5 isles of Halloween decorations and 2 - 4 isles of costumes. There was quite a few empty spaces in certain isles, so I think their is even more to come (also saw some boxes out on a cart that needed unpacking as well)  Sorry if a few of the pictures are blurry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124348
> 
> 
> View attachment 124349
> 
> 
> View attachment 124350
> 
> 
> View attachment 124340
> 
> 
> View attachment 124341
> 
> 
> View attachment 124342
> 
> 
> View attachment 124343
> 
> 
> View attachment 124344
> 
> 
> View attachment 124346
> 
> 
> View attachment 124347


Holy crap! I hope my Wal-Mart has that much stuff this year! I can't wait to see!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> spine, thanks for posting. i think i will get the phone and the rat


Provided the rat does not get you first, hallo...


Thanks for the Walmart pics, Spinechiller, and the Kirklands ones, Spookybella977. If there are no Kirklands stores nearby, some of the items are available through the website, too: http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/se...ze=16&form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween


----------



## marsham

Love the Kirklands pictures! Wanna go, but it's 30 miles away. Road trip!


----------



## SonofJoker

Was in my local Walgreens and they have the Halloween candy on top of the aisles, but nothing yet in terms of props. The lady at the counter gave me a phone number to call back in a few days to see what they have out, but she said they were letting the clearance school supplies set out a little longer.


----------



## hallorenescene

well garth, if the rat comes at me, i will just use my little black phone and save myself. bet i can do some serious damage striking the rat with that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm a fan of the rat and maybe the old phone as well. We don't have a Walmart Superstore near us so hope the regular ones get a lot of the stuff in that was in the photos. 

Wow, Kirklands looks great! None in my area as well but love the unique items.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

AWESOME can't wait for our Walmart has there Halloween goodies out


----------



## Spinechiller

Here are a few more pictures of the Walmart Supercenter's Halloween selection here in Canada.


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, thanks for posting the pic. in the second pic, i have that guy to the far left. i really like him. i think the guy next to him would be a nice addition as well.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I stopped by Tai Pan Trading again as promised but they wouldn't let me take pics. It's a really cool set-up though.

I stopped by Kmart also and they were putting stuff out. The last pic is of the face-out phantom which I ended up buying. The skellies and clown skelly were $59.99 each.


----------



## Penumbra

Judging by the last picture Kmart seems to be getting the black-cloaked face out ghost. Am I correct?


----------



## hallorenescene

i have that black cloaked face out ghost, or one like it. i really like mine. that clown skelly is a riot. boy could one have fun with that. what are the 3 big eyeball things? zombie, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Yes, they do have the black and white face-out ghosts. I ended up grabbing the white one- which I do _like_, but I may end up taking back. Just not sure yet. I like the clown skelly too. If I have any luck at Walgreens this year I may pick up two of their skeletons and recreate the clown skeleton with one of them.

hallo, the eyeball trio is a set of lighted/sound pathway markers just like the skull trio.


----------



## icemanfred

Is that a pic of boris karlof in frankenstein make up with a coffee cup??
two shelfs above the wine bottles.



Spookybella977 said:


> Kirklands!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 124449
> View attachment 124438
> View attachment 124440
> View attachment 124439
> View attachment 124441
> View attachment 124442
> View attachment 124443
> View attachment 124444
> View attachment 124447
> View attachment 124448


----------



## Spookybella977

icemanfred you can see the pic on their website!  

http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ev...Framed-Art-Print/162783.uts?keyword=halloween


----------



## Minakitty

I've just realized we have a Kirkland's about 20 minutes away! It's in a dreadful mall, but it's also the mall where the closest Spirit will be this year.


----------



## irishxprincess87

The Michael's by me has their Halloween stuff out, our Party City is almost done setting their Halloween section up, and a Spirit Halloween will be opening up eventually.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

already bought all the Styrofoam skulls Michael's had  for my wicked creations


----------



## terri73

Our walmart did away with back to school only to replace it with picnic crap. I know it's because of labor day weekend but I really wanna see what is in those boxes I walk by in the Backroom. Last few years we have had mostly costumes.


----------



## Brandonandkayla

Spirit opens up here on Saturday!


----------



## tamster

I went to HomeSense last week and their halloween stuff was out here are some pics













































Also just to get my hubby in the mood for halloween I found this little fella at walmart


----------



## hallorenescene

tamster, i like the palm reading bottle, and the skulls in a snowglobe.
and that banjo guy is a riot. he would be great for a deliverence theme.


----------



## Shadowbat

Received in our Pillsbury Halloween cookies today. So check your local store. 

I was also told by our Nabisco rep that the Halloween Oreos are shipping next week.


----------



## SonofJoker

I want that Banjo Skeleton! That's awesome!


----------



## badgirl

Halloween Oreos at Dollar General! I did the happy Snoopy dance in the aisle!!!!


----------



## BlackFriday

At our target in Bedford, NH we have all the isles cleared out and the labels for the Halloween candy to be set up (which I believe is tomorrow). Will keep everyone updated on the rest of the stuff


----------



## Shellyfish

I want that Banjo skeleton too! It will go nicely with my Dueling Banjo Skeletons. I don't see it on the Walmart website so I guess I'll have to wait until they stock the stores around here.


----------



## JustJ

Don't know if this will be of any interest to any one, or if you all already know, but am gonna share anyways. Dollar tree stores has some of their halloween stock out. Also just found out that you can order from the website in small quantities instead of buying in bulk, and have it delivered to the store. Also saw that big lots had a few of their items out today. Including 18 dollar bluckies. Glow in the dark. I await more to come.


----------



## stroudenov

Tampa has a Spirit Open. Hurray.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ooohh lucky wish ours was open


----------



## hallorenescene

stroud, that haunted house back drop is very cool. the girl in white looks interesting too.


----------



## HalloScream

Not in store but Wal-Mart has their Halloween stuff online..

http://www.walmart.com/cp/halloween-costumes/615760?fromPageCatId=1054320


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has blow molds and the lethographic (changing spooky photos in 3 versions I haven't seen before.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Little Debbies pumpkin cookies are back! Picked them up at Walmart. Found the coffee at Marshalls. It is heaven with International Delights pumpkin pie coffee creamer. Mug is from Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Dollar General has blow molds and the lethographic (changing spooky photos in 3 versions I haven't seen before.


Can you please elaborate with what type of blowmolds?


----------



## Rynnye

I went to CVS today, they were just starting to unpack some of the Halloween stuff. On the top shelf I did see a 3ft. butler prop for only $29.99, he looked pretty good considering the price. Other than that, they had some cutesy type of stuff, poseable Peanuts characters, and bowls with the hands that lunge forward. Walmart was also starting to put some stuff out. I really don't get too excited about our Walmart since they barely had two aisles of things last year, mostly costumes and party favors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in Walgreens last night to see if any hallowen was out-- just candy. Bought a Snickers pumpkin chocolate though. Checked out another Spirit location today, sign on door said Open Saturday. No sign of life yet at one of the Halloween Citys but will check the other one later this afternoon. Even stopped in a 99 Cent Only Store but no halloween out. The waiting is getting tough knowing halloween is just on the other side of the doors at SH and HC. 

Oh and I stopped in a large Walmart figuring that would be my best bet for checking out Walmart, went looking for the phone prop Osenator did a video of, and nope nothing but candy. Spoke to someone I assume was a manager and she said she knows some stores have started putting out items and even her staff has asked her about doing so, but she said she told them if they put it out now before they packed up the School stuff, they would have to spend the time redoing the shelving and so they were going to follow the recommended set schedule and display sheet from headquarters. Well OK but didn't make me happy to hear. She said to check back next week, and she said she had no idea if they would get in larger props (small Walmarts seem to have excluded these in the past in my area in favor of Ship To Store purchases). I seriously womder though if she doesn't get some advance notice of what is going in (planograms?) ahead of time so she can prepare to organize her staff and the shelf areas.

Love seeing the photos from you early birds though. It's been in the 90s, 97 yesterday, and sure doesn't feel like halloween is only 2 months away so they photos help get me in the mood.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Great spirits near me occupying vacant Mervyns, Lacks, Best Buy, & A mall. Still 2 more to be announced for their locations


----------



## DebBDeb

Will someone PLEASE take my debit card away?! I swear ... if I were married my husband would totally threaten to divorce me over my Halloween addiction. Isn't there a hotline I could call for support cause i can't count on any of yous guys!


----------



## toysaplenty

I was in Walgreens this past weekend and saw they had the Monster Cereal boxes out for the season. They even had a Halloween Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I went to HomeGoods today to return something and was shocked by all the new stuff they had gotten in since last I was there. Some of their larger props. I took a bunch of pics and will post under the HomeGoods thread later tonight. 

Found some interesting items in 99 Cent Only Store but not specifically Halloween. Will post those in the appropriate thread also.

And will post two pics of Halloween Charlie Brown PJ bottoms and Scooby Doo PJ bottoms that Walgreens had out in the Walgreens thread. Know there are fans out there of both.


----------



## 19215

Walmart online has the new cauldron witch from Gemmy for $118.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Tall-Life-Size-Animated-Halloween-Witch-with-Misting-Cauldron/21578986

(I posted this in this thread because in years past some Walmarts have gotten online items "in-store".


----------



## sambone

Kroger will be getting halloween hotwheel cars, there are 5 different kinds on special halloween cards.
One is a batmobile and another ghostbusters ecto1, they should be on a display in seasonal!


----------



## 22606

DebBDeb said:


> Will someone PLEASE take my debit card away?! I swear ... if I were married my husband would totally threaten to divorce me over my Halloween addiction. Isn't there a hotline I could call for support cause i can't count on any of yous guys!


Actually, it is the exact opposite in my case; I'd marry someone due to their Halloween addiction Plus, I'm used to being poor


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm curious like halloween fan, what type of blow molds. i went to dollar general in mason, they had none. 
haunted....yummy
gos, we don't get in to much of the way big props either at the stores around here. kmart got in 1 lifesize jason one year, but noone bought it, so they were done with big props. well, i can't afford the prices on big props either, so i'm no help. but then i'm not into jason either


----------



## Growler

I also stopped at Walgreens yesterday. They were putting out the candy. They had a butler that looked about two feet tall and the very top shelf. I asked about the other items and she said, not till next month. They are only puttiing out candy this early.


----------



## DebBDeb

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, it is the exact opposite in my case; I'd marry someone due to their Halloween addiction Plus, I'm used to being poor


Awe, Garthgoyle ... we're a match made in Hell! <3


----------



## spookifyKN

Stopped by Kmart and they have quite a bit out! 2 aisles full and an aisle full of candy!


----------



## Shadowbat

Our closest Walgreenes had one full aisle of candy and decor! It looked pretty much like last years offerings. They did have some new string lights though. I bought 2 more boxes of those green lights. They also had the monster cereals!!


Kmart started putting out candy, lights, costumes, and afew props. Including 6 of the animatronic Jason Voorhees. If they get Freddy in again this year I am so putting him in layaway.

Lowes had stuff out as well. Whats already been reported.


----------



## [email protected]

*Am I Crazy*



tamster said:


> I went to HomeSense last week and their halloween stuff was out here are some pics
> View attachment 124950
> View attachment 124950
> View attachment 124951
> View attachment 124952
> View attachment 124953
> View attachment 124954
> View attachment 124955
> 
> 
> 
> Also just to get my hubby in the mood for halloween I found this little fella at walmart


Can someone tell me if I saw the jumping spider they had at spirit last year in some of the pics on this thread? It was a smaller size and looked exactly like the spirit one. Maybe I dreamed it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> i'm curious like halloween fan, what type of blow molds. i went to dollar general in mason, they had none.


I think she is referring to the foam type lighted "pumpkin" type blowmolds only these are in a black cat head and a skull for $8


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General also had new Little Debbie bat shaped brownies!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks deadna.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Shadowbat said:


> Our closest Walgreenes had one full aisle of candy and decor! It looked pretty much like last years offerings. They did have some new string lights though. I bought 2 more boxes of those green lights. They also had the monster cereals!!
> 
> 
> Kmart started putting out candy, lights, costumes, and afew props. Including 6 of the animatronic Jason Voorhees. If they get Freddy in again this year I am so putting him in layaway.
> 
> Lowes had stuff out as well. Whats already been reported.


Were the monster cereals the same design as the past couple years?


----------



## Ibanezmunky

I work at Target up in MN and all of our Halloween decor and candy should be up with in the week of september 9th (depends on each store and how good their plano team is). They already have a few end caps set up with soaps, dog costumes, and a few other random stuff. I also was able to check out a few of the displays that are going to be put up for the main seasonal section and it might end up looking kinda cool. I have no idea of what the theme will be this year for actual product, last year was a lot of glowing decor and glittery crap that I didn't care for. Hopefully this year will be better, although the Team Lead in plano didn't seem too excited for it :-(.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Halloweenfan said:


> Can you please elaborate with what type of blowmolds?


Sure, They have 2 different types one is a black cat head and the other is a light colored skull shaped pumpkins. The pumpkin one look cool lit up, I got 2 of them! I will not be able to post pictures of them, my laptop wil not connect to the internet at all so I have to go to the library to get online.


----------



## terri73

MattB said:


> Walmart online has the new cauldron witch from Gemmy for $118.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Tall-Life-Size-Animated-Halloween-Witch-with-Misting-Cauldron/21578986
> 
> (I posted this in this thread because in years past some Walmarts have gotten online items "in-store".


This is different than the one at menards but $80 cheaper. Plus I get a discount at walmart so that would take another $11.80 off it. With site to store shipping being free this could be doable. 

Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

The stores here in Kissimmee, FL are painfully slow bringing out the goods this year. Our closest Walmart had a few things (glittered light-up pumpkins and inflatables) on the end-caps of the isles today, and when I rushed over to look was disappointed to find only discounted back to school supplies hiding in the isles. Target and K-mart were even worse. All our Target has so far is Halloween dog treats and toys. Big Lots has most of their stuff out here except candy. I like the flameless bleeding candelabras they have. I think I 'll add a couple to our collection soon, but I'm trying to hold out and see what the other stores get in. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Pumpkinking- Hold off on those candelabras for a bit if you can. Last year Walgreen's had them at half the price, and from what I've heard from people on here the Walgreens merch is mostly the same from last year. I'd give it a week if I were you and see if the Walgreens in your area gets some.

It is worth noting that last year Walgreens' candelabras had horrible problems with warped candlesticks but you can usually find one or two good ones in a package.


----------



## madonna1983

pumpkinking30 said:


> The stores here in Kissimmee, FL are painfully slow bringing out the goods this year. Our closest Walmart had a few things (glittered light-up pumpkins and inflatables) on the end-caps of the isles today, and when I rushed over to look was disappointed to find only discounted back to school supplies hiding in the isles. Target and K-mart were even worse. All our Target has so far is Halloween dog treats and toys. Big Lots has most of their stuff out here except candy. I like the flameless bleeding candelabras they have. I think I 'll add a couple to our collection soon, but I'm trying to hold out and see what the other stores get in. Hopefully soon.


Target on 192 and 429 has stuff out!!! yay


----------



## madonna1983

look at my surprise at Target today!


----------



## mariposa0283

oh i want that throw, but 10 bucks is so expensive for such a small blanket.


----------



## madonna1983

mariposa0283 said:


> oh i want that throw, but 10 bucks is so expensive for such a small blanket.


I know but they are always that price


----------



## mariposa0283

i know, target is expensive. but i dont think walmart carries halloween throws. ill probably get it anyways since i dont have one, but i have a million christmas throws. damn you target, what with selling all this cute stuff no one else carries and then charging too much for it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would love to have a orange micro fiber blanket with bats.


----------



## madonna1983

I always get my stuff from Target. This year I am not impressed which is great for my wallet but I know I will get the throw and other stuff. I want the sq felt placemat with the pumpkin face to hang on my wall


----------



## pumpkinking30

madonna1983 said:


> Target on 192 and 429 has stuff out!!! yay


Thanks for the tip. I went to the ones on the lower end nearer St. Cloud, and came out empty handed. I'll make my way over there as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Zombiesmash said:


> Pumpkinking- Hold off on those candelabras for a bit if you can. Last year Walgreen's had them at half the price, and from what I've heard from people on here the Walgreens merch is mostly the same from last year. I'd give it a week if I were you and see if the Walgreens in your area gets some.
> 
> It is worth noting that last year Walgreens' candelabras had horrible problems with warped candlesticks but you can usually find one or two good ones in a package.


Thanks. That would be great. Yeah, given the quality of them, I wasn't too excited about the price that Big Lots wanted. They look great, but since a couple of them had already been broken in the shipping box, and one was having electrical issues; I don't think they would be something that will become a long-standing part of the collection. So if I can pick some up cheap, that will suit me fine.


----------



## Deadna

I found a neat mask at Dollar Tree today. They are a stretchy fabric sort of like pantyhose with a zombie and maybe a vampire face on them. I couldn't really tell if it was actually a vamp or just another zombie. They fully cover an adults head well and look great but you may want a wig on to cover the plain black fabric on the backside!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

FYI the Spirit Store across the street from the Roseville Galleria in Roseville, CA OPENED TODAY!!! So happy. We drove by it tonight just to see when it would be open and saw that it was open till 9pm. The one in Citrus Heights wont be open until sept. 7th, so I figured it would be the same for Roseville.

We went in and I finally got my jumping spider! I told my husband that I going to buy that this year. Once again, SO HAPPY!


----------



## DebBDeb

This is the Spirit around me. OPEN ALREADY!  SHEESH!


----------



## pumpkinking30

The Walgreens near our house had their Halloween Candy out today (Cadbury green slime eggs, yay). They also had the miniature talking/screaming heads and the 3' tall talking butler, but they still have an isle of "back-to-school" to get rid of before the rest of the decorations come out. Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## im the goddess

A Walgreens near me was putting things out yesterday.


----------



## 22606

DebBDeb said:


> This is the Spirit around me. OPEN ALREADY!  SHEESH!


I hear you, Deb. I walked past Halloween City today and peered in through the windows to see what all they are going to offer this year, although I couldn't see too much, other than hanging pegs in boxes


----------



## MissMandy

My Spirit is open already. Has been for over a week actually. Dropped in yesterday, lots of cool stuff  And one prop actually scared the crap outta me!


----------



## MrMordrid

Which one?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

My Spirit had all their great stuff out. They had the crated mummy, crawlers man and woman on clearance for $30, I may come back to get them, they're pretty cool


----------



## msgatorslayer

My Walmart was putting things out this morning when I was there. I only saw some glittery pumpkins on a end cap. But they had boxes of stuff and empty shelves. I'll stop back by tommorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

madonna, thanks for posting such cute stuff. i like the ghost pillow. it wouldn't be hard to make something like that
pirate, $30.00 for those sounds very reasonable.

i stopped in the walgreens by me, and they had empty shelves and to one side lots of halloween marked boxes. soon, my pretty, very soon


----------



## Paint It Black

Went to a few stores yesterday:
Walmart - nothing at all out for Halloween
Walgreens - lots of candy, some Halloween on the highest shelf, not completely out for display
Big Lots - has all their Halloween out I think. I like their Halloween kitchen towels and table runners. (Think Garthgoyle got some this year in black and red.)
Halloween Express - Fewer props out than last year. More than 3/4 of the store is costumes and masks.


----------



## retrohal

We're now officially on Halloween 2012 "Target-watch" at Retroween!


----------



## mariposa0283

still nothing out at the walmart near me. few fall decorations but nothing im willing to pay 20 dollars for.


----------



## terri73

Our Halloween candy is out today as are some night shirts and kids shirts. Our meaning walmart where I work. The section that will house Halloween is still packed with coolers and BBQ items. Hopefully the change will happen tomorrow. They are resetting mods throughout our store tonight.


----------



## SonofJoker

Went browsing today
Walmart----just fall decor and nothing else really
K-Mart----Had alot of decor out including full sized skeletons, but at $60 a pop, I'd rather wait for Walgreens. But it is cheaper than paying $80 at Party City.
Walgreens-----Had a decent selections out. I saw the telephone, butler and the Medusa head, but no skeletons yet
Goodwill----had decent amount of decor out, but nothing too great yet
Ross----had more kitchen things like dish towels and cookie cutters than decor
Marshalls----had a good selection of decor out, but a good portion was too glittery and so nothing I saw I had to have
Target----had mainly just dog costumes and that was it
And my local Spirit store has a sign out saying it opens Sept. 8th, but still nothing on Halloween City yet.


----------



## Tumblindice

Home Depot has a small display this year. Nice animated witch and skelly greeter.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

our family dollar store has some Halloween decor out  yay doing the happy dance


----------



## lizzyborden

So far only Dollar Tree and Big Lots have anything out. Impatiently waiting 

Have a 200 mile round trip tomorrow, so hoping to find something new.

Lizzy


----------



## Spookybella977

This is at Burlington Coat Factory!


----------



## Uncle Steed

The crawlers were $30?


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, there's some nice stuff there.


----------



## jdubbya

Was just in Kmart and they have the shelves cleared for Halloween. Not doing a happy dance as the past few years they haven't had a lot of really neat stuff but there are always a couple things worth looking at. Thinking they might be stocking later this week now that the back to school stuff is moved out of the way.


----------



## 22606

Spookybella977 said:


> View attachment 126243
> View attachment 126244


I like those skulls on pedestals at the bottom. I've seen a haunted house piece at Burlington this year, but it was loaded with glitter and far from being as cool as _that_. Thanks for the pics, Spookybella977.


----------



## Penumbra

Tumblindice said:


> Home Depot has a small display this year. Nice animated witch and skelly greeter.


 I didn't know Home Depot sold Halloween. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Jules17

World Market has Halloween items posted on their website www.worldmarket.com. I haven't been to their store yet to see if they have the items out but the stuff online looks good. I'll have to go by this afternoon after work to check and report back.


----------



## ALKONOST

There are some super cool items there! I would've never guessed Burlington would have anything Halloween. Were the prices reasonable? I've never even been in the store. I know where I'm going for the first time within the next few days! Thanks for sharing this, Spookybella


----------



## 22606

ALKONOST said:


> I would've never guessed Burlington would have anything Halloween. Were the prices reasonable? I've never even been in the store.


They sometimes carry interesting Halloween items, and most are around $10 or so, give or take a little. If the one nearest you is anything like the one that I used to work at, be prepared to walk into one hell of a mess, though, unless yours somehow attracts a better class of thugs


----------



## Red

Walmart in my area has a few aisles filled with Halloween decor. I noticed mostly lights, and there were some dropping spiders and dropping skull heads. Also noticed the Scream telephone, and a few fog machines. Nothing too special yet, but it warms my heart just to see it


----------



## sumrtym

When it comes to Burlington prices, I think the white striped pumpkin guy was $8 or so (I bought one at one point this year). The castle if I remember right was $24.99. It's over a foot tall so a lot bigger than what you might think.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> The castle if I remember right was $24.99. It's over a foot tall so a lot bigger than what you might think.


I wasn't sure if it said $14.99 or $24.99 in the pic, so I'm sure that you are correct, sumrtym. I knew that it _did_ look large compared to the other items...

Walgreens is irking me; two stops today, yet I didn't glimpse so much as a _single_ Halloween item in either


----------



## thunderchild

I got the Medusa Bust @ walgreens for 20 bucks, spirit have it for 40.


----------



## Halloweenfan

This person isn't me, but they have some good videos of Family Dollar & Kmart merchandise:

Family Dollar:





Kmart 1:





Kmart 2:


----------



## Spookybella977

ALKONOST You're welcome! 
Prices are reasonable at burlington!!


Garthgoyle the Castle is BIG! and it was $24.99!!!


----------



## mariposa0283

went to salina today, still nothing out at target except some dog shirts (wich i bought), quite a bit out at kmart, but looks like theres still more spots to fill, nothing at walmart except some clothes, lowes had an endcap, menards had the same stuff they had last time i went. big lots had all the same stuff. got a projector from lowes, wich im pretty happy with. also went to walgreens and they had maybe half an aisle out. mostly candy. no medusa bust there yet.


----------



## Halloeve55

Went to Walmart yest.they finally started setting out Halloween candy..no decorations yet.for the dog lovers they had this cute dress here(still trying to talk my husband into dressing our pup) they had these cute little witch signs by the purses for $5.going to grab a bunch soon.and I saw these cute Minnie/Mickey mouse dolls.


----------



## HalloweenAng

I was in Hobby Lobby two days ago and they had more Halloween items than I've seen in the past 3 years. They always had Halloween items. Not as much as Christmas. They start pushing Christmas (including Black Christmas decorations), starting in June. Hobby Lobby doesn't sell the darker side of Halloween. No blood and gore, like zombies.


----------



## Jules17

Went to World Market yesterday afternoon and they are very close to having items on the shelves. They have about 7 sections all cleared out in the middle of the store and small b/w pics of what items will be on that section and how they have to be displayed. The staff says stuff should be there starting this weekend but they have a lot of great stuff including one section of Day of the Dead items (kitchen towels with sugar skulls, sugar skull ornaments, glasses) which I'm very excited about. Will take pics/post once they have items out on the shelves.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloweenAng said:


> I was in Hobby Lobby two days ago and they had more Halloween items than I've seen in the past 3 years. They always had Halloween items. Not as much as Christmas. They start pushing Christmas (including Black Christmas decorations), starting in June. Hobby Lobby doesn't sell the darker side of Halloween. No blood and gore, like zombies.


I posted some photos from a local HL store that just opened in my neck of the woods if anyone is curious what kind of halloween items they carry. HL has been really expanding across the country so there might even be a store near you now or coming in 2013. There's a Hobby Lobby thread in this General Discussion area of the forum that the photos were posted to.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I don't know if this particular chain is nationwide or just in Northern California, but Grocery Outlet has a small selection of Halloween items out. I bought a cute little rat dressed in a cape and a witch's hat. It was only $5.99.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

We went shopping at Spirit today...got some knick knacks...


----------



## Halloweenfan

Whenever I see a Gnome, it reminds me of the Goosebumps tv show / book:
http://www.dvdizzy.com/images/g-i/goosebumps-worms-08.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

halloeve, those minnie dolls are adorable
oaklawn, those pumpkin teeth are cool. i like the button too.


----------



## Halloeve55

Oaklawn..those air fresheners are awesome! Hallorenescene:the dolls are cute.my brother n law drove 40 mins to my Walmart(his didnt have them)to get my niece one  she's Minnie obsessed!


----------



## Jules17

oaklawn Crematory said:


> We went shopping at Spirit today...got some knick knacks...
> View attachment 126456
> View attachment 126457
> View attachment 126458


Love the gnome!


----------



## ckenyon1964

*Dollar Tree Ravens*

Just a head's up: I was at Dollar Tree last night. They have approximately 4" tall feather-covered ravens for (of course) $1. Bought a bunch to put on my tombstones. Pretty decent quality for a buck. They also had packages of what they call "creepy cloth" and 12 pack packages of eyeballs with several pupil colors to choose from (I got yellow). Also got a $1 gargoyle head door knocker. Was told by the clerk that there was much more to come... will definitely be checking back.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

ckenyon1964 said:


> Just a head's up: I was at Dollar Tree last night. They have approximately 4" tall feather-covered ravens for (of course) $1. Bought a bunch to put on my tombstones. Pretty decent quality for a buck. They also had packages of what they call "creepy cloth" and 12 pack packages of eyeballs with several pupil colors to choose from (I got yellow). Also got a $1 gargoyle head door knocker. Was told by the clerk that there was much more to come... will definitely be checking back.
> 
> View attachment 126481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126482


Yup. DollarTree is always good for the crows if you don't mind them being a bit small. 

I've merged your post into the main Halloween merch sightings thread so your post doesn't get lost!


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 126457


Very cool, oaklawn. _That_ should certainly get some looks


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle,

That reaper is going in the back window of my Grand Prix....Going to look hilarious! 

HalloEve55, They had all kinds of little knick knacks at Spirit this year. The Air freshers looked cool so I got a couple for the cars. The "proud member of the living dead is actually a magnet" good for the fridge or the bumper of your car.

Had fun shopping at Spirit, seems like most of the stuff is online shopping only this year. Nevertheless, I still dropped $60.00 in little knick knacks.


----------



## sumrtym

Posted this in Walgreens thread as well....

Ok, Walgreens (the one I stopped at out of the 3 within 10 miles of me) was putting things out now. They had 2 Medusa busts, 2-3 phones, 2 $30 skeletons, dancing brooms for $19.99, and Ivanna Getup witches (2) for $99.99. This one didn't have the butlers, but I saw them at another Walgreens on Monday that had put out only them. They also have nice rubber bats for $1.49, the resin skulls as GoS said with a much more dingy brown than in past years, and plastic (not foam) bags of bones for $7.99.


----------



## JustJ

*Today's shopping experience...had to share!!!*

While out trolling around with my husband today. I made him stop at the dollar tree and found some great (and cheap!) items to add to my set up! I was so excited I came home, took pictures and jumped on here to post. My husband doesn't quite understand my halloween obsession, but I know you all will  Found some great body part grow toys for my witches kitchen I am planning this year. Some skulls that I think I will corpsify (sp?) a few cute signs some jute twine also for the witchy kitchen. And my new favorite skull ice cube trays, but I think I might use them as papier mache clay molds. I feel like I hit the lotto today, doesn't take much to make me happy. I hope the pics posted right, this is the first time I have tried to post one.


----------



## SpookyOwl

*Today's shopping*

So today I go to a walgreens and they are finally starting to stock some decorations but they only have 1/3 done. Go to another one and they had nothing. I went to dollar general and scored a doormat and some creepy cloth and got a cd from a party supply store. Walmart her has nothing. We asked sunday and they said they are waiting a couple more weeks. Is it just me or are all the stores behind this year? Idk cuz this is my first year to decorate.  kind of annoyed tho lol.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I'm from Canada but things seem way behind this year. One of the Walmart's here seemed to have most of the stuff out yesterday, but nothing really grabbed me. Micheal's in Canada is really dragging their feet. They've got about 1/2 of what they usually have out...had that out for a month. But all the larger stuff so far is a no-show.

That seems to be kinda the case for all the chains here right now...either nothing or kind of halfway. HomeSense, Hallmark, etc. Pretty much resigned to just making stuff at this point.


----------



## 22606

Excellent score, JustJ. I picked up some of those same items last year


----------



## GhostTown

All Idaho Walgreens are stocked.

Many of them are without skellies though.


----------



## 22606

Lots of years, the stores _did_ set up sooner than they are choosing to this time around. Dollar Tree had a couple of endcaps, when they are usually fully-stocked by now; Walgreens has had nothing, despite how many locations I have tried; Walmart had mainly Fall decor, with the only Halloween items out being a variety of cups; Kmart had a brief setup, with mostly masks, costumes, fog juice, strobes, and so on; and while Marshalls had quite a few items earlier, they are already dwindling down and don't seem interested in replenishing the supply. Spirit and Halloween City haven't opened yet, either. All in all, this year has been a letdown so far...



GhostTown said:


> Many of them are without skellies though.


Gee, wonder why that would be


----------



## Halloeve55

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Garthgoyle,
> 
> That reaper is going in the back window of my Grand Prix....Going to look hilarious!
> 
> HalloEve55, They had all kinds of little knick knacks at Spirit this year. The Air freshers looked cool so I got a couple for the cars. The "proud member of the living dead is actually a magnet" good for the fridge or the bumper of your car.
> 
> Had fun shopping at Spirit, seems like most of the stuff is online shopping only this year. Nevertheless, I still dropped $60.00 in little knick knacks.


. I hoping they have the zombie 'family' stickers for cars again like they did last year..kicked myself when I didn't get them.been thinking of them since.i would buy all the knickknacks if I could..to me they are the best haul!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

It definitely seems like everyone is behind of their halloween stuff this year. Went to Dollar Tree the other day and they had a few items out but it's all over the store. When I was in there, a woman picked up a plastic pumpkin and said to her husband in the most disguted tone of voice "Gee think they are rushing the season a bit? The freaks are all gonna be out early!" I just couldn't believe it, meanwhile I have my hands filled with creepy cloth and other random stuff and its about to fall if someone bumps into me the wrong way. 

Walgreens and the drug stores around here have their halloween stuff out and it was nothing worth giving a second look. I talked to the manager at Walgreens and she said as soon as she or her husband (who works at a different walgreens) gets their shipment of the skeletons in shes giving me a call. That was a week ago and still haven't hard from her. Wal-mart hardly has their fall stuff out, all the school supplies are still taking over the area where they usually have their halloween stuff. Tj Maxx was really diappointing, melted candles and glitter everywhere! It's sad that a lot of these stores are not restocking their shelves, not do they have the desire to get interested in their halloween stuff.


----------



## Jeeromonster

Brilliant, some more bargains had! good stuff! I love to see what other people bought. keep posting pics as you get more bargains!


----------



## walkingcorpse

I love dollar tree! I stopped in to get cheap food coloring for Zomie-o-rama and walked out with a whole bag of prop building stuff.


----------



## halloween71

I have several of those ice trays.love them.


----------



## Evil Jimmy

Some one mentioned CVS has Peanuts figures for Hallloween.. What did they come out with?


----------



## Jules17

Stopped in at another World Market and they started putting some items out. Here's a few things that I bought - Hanging lantern, Day of the Dead kitchen towel, DoD clips and some headtone chalkboard labels (comes with chalk). They plan on having everything out by Sat.


----------



## JustJ

What IS up with wallyworld not having their halloween stuff out yet? I was interested to see what they would have this year. The other half was even going to go and stand in the same aisle as me while I gawked and drooled (this never happens  ) All they had were glitter pumpkins. However, they did have several shelves cleared off, so perhaps in the very near future.


----------



## Halloeve55

Jules17-Love the lantern and the other items!I'm a fan of day of the dead stuff so i will have to check out my world market! thanks for the pic!

JustJ-I feel like walmart is never going to get there stuff setup here! They've had the shelves cleared for awhile.All they had were candy,disney halloween dolls and glitter pumpkins last i checked.


----------



## hallorenescene

justj, thanks for posting. yikes, are those ping pong balls?" i bought 6 at walmart for more than a $, and they had writing on them. RATS! i haven't seen those skull ice cube trays or those signs at mine. i hope they get them here.
i was in our walgreens a few days ago, and all they had out was candy. when i drove by last night, i could see ghouls hanging from the ceiling. time to go back tonight
julesj, some more nice stuff


----------



## SpookyOwl

Love those lanterns! No world market here tho . Checked walmart today. They are stocking fall decor finally. No halloween yet tho.


----------



## Spookybella977

Jules17...I love your items!!!! Especially the Day of the Dead items!!!


----------



## Jules17

Spookybella977 said:


> Jules17...I love your items!!!! Especially the Day of the Dead items!!!


They also have some DoD wood ornaments and a DoD nutcracker. They were still putting items out so I'll have to check back this weekend to see if I missed any other DoD stuff. The link to their stuff is: http://www.worldmarket.com/category/seasonal/halloween/los-muertos.do?nType=2


----------



## JustJ

walkingcorpse said:


> I love dollar tree! I stopped in to get cheap food coloring for Zomie-o-rama and walked out with a whole bag of prop building stuff.


story of my life,lol


----------



## ALKONOST

Garthgoyle said:


> They sometimes carry interesting Halloween items, and most are around $10 or so, give or take a little. If the one nearest you is anything like the one that I used to work at, be prepared to walk into one hell of a mess, though, unless yours somehow attracts a better class of thugs


Ha! If it's anything like Ross Dress for Less than I'm probably prepared. They're always a mess and usually packed with people. I wouldn't even consider going if they didn't have such great deals


----------



## acrolite

I made a prop-gathering trip around east-central Ohio today... with disappointing results.

The local Walgreens and Rite Aid hadn't even put their Halloween stuff out yet (aside from candy). Most of the other stores had very little to choose from, and the majority of it was poor quality. Hobby Lobby was a complete bust, Dollar General and CVS, too.

Dollar Tree had plenty of their $1 tombstones, which I bought and intend to spruce up by following the tutorial here on the forums.

One bright spot was an item at Big Lots. Amid a lot of other poor-quality items, there were a few very nice skulls. They are very solid, decent size (roughly child-size?) and probably the highest quality items on the shelf.

They are $10 each... I plan to pick up at least one to use as a mold for paper mache skulls.


----------



## mariposa0283

i picked up one of those skulls from big lots the other day, pretty decent deal if ya ask me.


----------



## sumrtym

mariposa0283 said:


> i picked up one of those skulls from big lots the other day, pretty decent deal if ya ask me.


Walgreens has them for either $5.99 or $6.99, can't remember.


----------



## mariposa0283

walgreens closest to me didnt have squat when i went the same day i got that skull but ill keep my eyes out for them closer to halloween and probably grab a couple more if they have them.


----------



## witchy46

Spookybella977 said:


> This is at Burlington Coat Factory!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126235
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love this!!!!!!


----------



## Deadna

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e126765-dancing-scarecrow-fro-dollar-tree.jpg

Dollar Tree got these solar dancing scarecrows in

3 of the 5 halloween hotwheels from Kroger
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture126766-halloween-hotwheels.jpg


----------



## prestonjjrtr

What store carries the Tekky Toys Convulsing Zombie ??


----------



## SpookyOwl

witchy46 said:


> Spookybella977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is at Burlington Coat Factory!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126235
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love this!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this too!!!! What store is it at??
Click to expand...


----------



## joossa

Deadna said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e126765-dancing-scarecrow-fro-dollar-tree.jpg
> 
> Dollar Tree got these solar dancing scarecrows in


Nice! What part of the store were they in?


----------



## Deadna

joossa said:


> Nice! What part of the store were they in?


Just sitting on a table right inside the door.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Our Walmart (Canada) had pretty much everything out today. Didn't take many pictures because I figured ours was probably the last.

Nothing too exciting. Some nice inflatables, lots of costumes, a couple shelves of standard zombie babies. I took photos of the animatronic type stuff.


































...and brace yourself for the biggest scare...AAAAAAAAH!









HomeSense and some of the children's clothing places had stuff out today too. Feels like Halloween may finally be on its way.


----------



## sumrtym

Walgreens hadn't finished unpacking yet, but I did notice that it appears the store stocked at least 6 skeletons this year. In addition, I saw a $99 grim reaper greeter in box. His head turns while lights up and says some things while holding a candy tray.


----------



## Paint It Black

Walgreens and 99 Cent Only Store here are now fully stocked with their H'ween items as of yesterday morning. As was the case last year, I think the 99-cent store has some items worth your while.


----------



## mariposa0283

GobbyGruesome said:


> Our Walmart (Canada) had pretty much everything out today. Didn't take many pictures because I figured ours was probably the last.
> 
> Nothing too exciting. Some nice inflatables, lots of costumes, a couple shelves of standard zombie babies. I took photos of the animatronic type stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and brace yourself for the biggest scare...AAAAAAAAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeSense and some of the children's clothing places had stuff out today too. Feels like Halloween may finally be on its way.



wow i hope the walmarts here get some of that stuff! definitely cheaper than spirits props.


----------



## bkszabo

I just wanted to give everyone the heads up to check their Walgreens if they haven't already, as mine had some stuff 50% off. I assume this may be stuff leftover from last year. I got a light up ground breaker werewolf for 4.99, a light up glitter devil for 2.49, and a three piece light up tombstone set that also has sound effects for 9.99.


----------



## theworstwitch

I'm so annoyed other Walgreens have stuff and ours just has a very small section of candy


----------



## bkszabo

well if it makes you feel any better, ours didn't have the skellies! But they did have a butler-WAY up on the top shelf, and he was $40 or so, but rather short from what I could tell. I wish he was down so I could check him out better.


----------



## HauntedHorror

I went to Jewel-Osco (big grocery chain stores) and as I was walking past the seasonal aisle what do I see...a whole aisle of Halloween candy! I got an instant rush of excitement! Like when you're a kid and you wake up and realize it's Xmas eve and you get that excited feeling in your stomach... I just love that I can still get that feeling from Halloween stuff even though I'm not a kid anymore-- I don't get that for other holiday or things anymore.
Not that I actually wanted any candy, it was just knowing that the stores around here were finally putting their major Halloween merch out, which means the Halloween season is really arriving...plus we've finally had some cool weather this weekend so it's actually starting to feel like fall rather than the 80-90 degree weather we've been having. For some reason a lot of the stores around here haven't had much out yet, so far.
I looked and they also had a small amount of decorations and things out, but not that much, maybe 1/6th of one side of the aisle opposite the candy.


----------



## bkszabo

We also have one of these stores locally, I haven't checked it out but it looks like they might have some neat stuff!
http://www.abcdistributing.com/cata...S=/common/includes/inc_header.jsp.basicSearch


----------



## bkszabo

$9.95 butterfly jar:
http://www.abcdistributing.com/Toys...-A-Jar/prod30162.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## madonna1983

I love Target's display and new packaging this year. So well done


----------



## Deadna

bkszabo said:


> We also have one of these stores locally, I haven't checked it out but it looks like they might have some neat stuff!
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/cata...S=/common/includes/inc_header.jsp.basicSearch


Where is it located? I haven't heard a thing about it. We can actually GO inside ABCdistributing and shop?????


----------



## madonna1983

View attachment 127097
oooooo and these


----------



## madonna1983

*Target 2012*


----------



## madonna1983

these are great


----------



## bkszabo

Deadna said:


> Where is it located? I haven't heard a thing about it. We can actually GO inside ABCdistributing and shop?????


oops, I guess there are two different companies called ABC, sorry! Darn I thought I was on to something here!


----------



## Matt1

bkszabo said:


> We also have one of these stores locally, I haven't checked it out but it looks like they might have some neat stuff!
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/cata...S=/common/includes/inc_header.jsp.basicSearch


Where is this place located at zabo? I see you're in Central Indiana also. I'm just south of Whiteland......


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Spookybella977 said:


> This is at Burlington Coat Factory!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126242
> View attachment 126243
> View attachment 126244
> View attachment 126245
> View attachment 126235
> View attachment 126233
> View attachment 126236
> View attachment 126234
> View attachment 126237
> View attachment 126238
> View attachment 126239
> View attachment 126240
> View attachment 126241



*OMG! Everything there is totally me! I need to go...now! LOL*


----------



## davy2

Well, I found a way to use my Spirit coupon...they have this big jumping spider that's pretty cool...I am going today to get one before they are gone...
Jumps at you when it detects sound, motion or via footpad, uses 4 AA batteries or optional ac adapter...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looking for a orange soft blanky with black bats. please help me with the look out Target had some that looked like what i want last year but i was too slow on the draw.. still kicking my self for not getting them


----------



## Matt1

Kroger's had some neat Halloween items this year!


----------



## AsH-1031

I just went to one of my local Walgreen's to pick up some allergy medicine (dang fall allergy season is here; but that means Halloween is just around the corner). I had just been in there last weekend and they had started putting out some Halloween items but no $30 cool skeletons like last year. But today, they had two of them hanging up! So I of course had to grab one before they were gone. I didn't think to get a picture or video of the other items they had, and maybe someone else already has done so and I just haven't seen it posted. Anyhow.... get out there NOW if you want to get one. It doesn't look like they are stocking very many of them. You'd think after how fast they sold out last year they would. So yet again these guys will be gone in no time. 


Here's a kind of funny aside to this though... I had taken my bike to the store since my X-Terra's starter is out. So I strapped him on the back of the bike. The ladies at the pharmacy where I checked out were laughing about me putting him on my bike so I drove around to the drive-thru and let them see him sitting behind me. They got a real kick out of it and one of them had to take a picture. Glad I can spread a little Halloween spirit already!


----------



## Paint It Black

That skele's having a ball on the back of that bike, LOL.


----------



## mariposa0283

should get a sound clip of the geico pig and play it when you're driving down the road with him on the back there. lol


----------



## byondbzr

LOL, love the skelly on the bike!


----------



## im the goddess

That will surely make some kids pee their pants



davy2 said:


> Well, I found a way to use my Spirit coupon...they have this big jumping spider that's pretty cool...I am going today to get one before they are gone...
> Jumps at you when it detects sound, motion or via footpad, uses 4 AA batteries or optional ac adapter...


----------



## byondbzr

Got some cool stuff at Dollar Tree today! I wouldn't have known they had goodies if I hadn't read it here so THANK YOU all!









My little kitty had fun investigating the new goods!









And of course, a little something for the kiddies..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oooh i bought a new cake pan from Michael's today 7.50 with a coupon. and we got the little candy mold for the skeleton to be crawling out of it, two more caskets and something special for my new reaper, so much fun + most of there Halloween items are 30% off


----------



## bkszabo

Matt said:


> Where is this place located at zabo? I see you're in Central Indiana also. I'm just south of Whiteland......


Matt-I made a mistake, there are two different ABC distributors, and the one I was referring too apparently isn't the same as the website I posted. They may have some Halloween stuff, but I haven't checked it out yet. Sorry about that everyone!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

byondbzr said:


> Got some cool stuff at Dollar Tree today! I wouldn't have known they had goodies if I hadn't read it here so THANK YOU all!
> 
> View attachment 127208
> 
> 
> My little kitty had fun investigating the new goods!
> 
> View attachment 127209
> 
> 
> And of course, a little something for the kiddies..
> 
> View attachment 127210


lovin it


----------



## byondbzr

Oh boy, I guess I gotta get to Michaels, thanks for the heads up moonwitchkitty!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

welcome


----------



## drmort

Ross has those microplush throws for 8$....perhaps they have that one


----------



## Deadna

moonwitchkitty said:


> looking for a orange soft blanky with black bats. please help me with the look out Target had some that looked like what i want last year but i was too slow on the draw.. still kicking my self for not getting them


Maybe JoAnns has that print in the fleece. You really don't have to hem it if you are not crafty but it can also be cut into strips around the edges and tied in knots to finish it.


----------



## Deadna

bkszabo said:


> Matt-I made a mistake, there are two different ABC distributors, and the one I was referring too apparently isn't the same as the website I posted. They may have some Halloween stuff, but I haven't checked it out yet. Sorry about that everyone!


OH yeah I remember seeing something about ABC Distributing in the local paper only it is some sort of factory I think. Looks like several of us are in the same location


----------



## jenlea81

davy2 said:


> Well, I found a way to use my Spirit coupon...they have this big jumping spider that's pretty cool...I am going today to get one before they are gone...
> Jumps at you when it detects sound, motion or via footpad, uses 4 AA batteries or optional ac adapter...


I would have a heart attack if this thing jumped out at me!


----------



## vwgirl

I just was at my local Wal-Mart, they are starting to stock today. I asked the lady stocking and she said they had a ton more then last year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you  <3


----------



## Seraphin

Target Gargoyles? - I absolutely love the gargoyles Target has out every year. Has anyone seen them for 2012 yet at Target?

Related: The south NJ Targets advised me their Halloween stuff will be setup by end of next week!


----------



## jdubbya

Kmart is stocked. Same old crap as the past few years. Party City is getting set up. Lots of boxes in the aisles but two rows of stuff in various stages of completion.


----------



## SeventyOne

World Market merch seemed fully out last night. Really like the Dracula and Frankenstein plates, nothing else really grabbed me.

Targets around Orlando are either empty or half-stocked. Tho apparently those that have had candy corn Oreos have seen them sell out.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Did not see any gargoyles at my target unfortunately


----------



## LT Scare

AsH-1031 said:


> I just went to one of my local Walgreen's to pick up some allergy medicine (dang fall allergy season is here; but that means Halloween is just around the corner). I had just been in there last weekend and they had started putting out some Halloween items but no $30 cool skeletons like last year. But today, they had two of them hanging up! So I of course had to grab one before they were gone. I didn't think to get a picture or video of the other items they had, and maybe someone else already has done so and I just haven't seen it posted. Anyhow.... get out there NOW if you want to get one. It doesn't look like they are stocking very many of them. You'd think after how fast they sold out last year they would. So yet again these guys will be gone in no time.
> 
> 
> Here's a kind of funny aside to this though... I had taken my bike to the store since my X-Terra's starter is out. So I strapped him on the back of the bike. The ladies at the pharmacy where I checked out were laughing about me putting him on my bike so I drove around to the drive-thru and let them see him sitting behind me. They got a real kick out of it and one of them had to take a picture. Glad I can spread a little Halloween spirit already!
> View attachment 127181


Tsk Tsk - no helmet for your buddy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco's Pose-N-Stay Skeletons Making another Appearance*

If you are a Costco member _and your local store didn't receive their Pose-N-Stay skeletons earlier this summer or only got a half shipment (supposedly each store was to have received 36)_, HF members under the Prop Section's Costco thread have been reporting that over the last few days they are finding them in their stores (KY, Michigan, Chicago area for example). Just thought I'd send a heads up over in this Forum area in case you are interested and can take advantage of it and aren't watching that forum area. 

BTW If you do find them in your store, please help fellow members out by posting about it under the Costco Thread in the Prop Section so other members get the alert as well. Prices ranged from $34.99 on West Coast, $36.99 in Chicago, and $39.99 on East Coast.


----------



## Rshaunter

The creepy phone at Walgreens is cool but the one target had was way better. 1930-40's styles. Also I went to the Walgreens in the most undesirable area near me in southern california(the ghetto), and found the mother load of $30 skelies. Had like 15 maybe more all over the store. I gabbed three!


----------



## LT Scare

HA! Dumb. I went to party city at lunch and drove right past a Walgreen's. Duh. Guess I'm back over there after work. :/


----------



## LaBruja

My Kmart had 2 'normal' poseable skellys and one evil clown poseable skelly.The clown was like 65.00 the others I forget ..someone else had posted how much they were..50 or 60 ??the clown had the face paint ( evil , like Pennywise the clown in "It" ,Only a LOT skinnier LOL) red tufts of hair and little blue ruffles around his wrists.The hardware on these skellys may make them worth the money and if I hadn't gotten two Walgreens online w/free ship last year I probably would have brought one home. They look to be the exact same as the Costco by the pics I see.I have a cousin that shops at Costco ( none near me and I do not do clubs anyways) Maybe she will check for me.But she is also the type that might not WANT to buy a skelly LOL .. I may see if I can find any coupons of if they are left at the end of the season ..or I may just splurge if any left when I make it back that way


----------



## LaBruja

Hey I kinda liked the Kmart Evil Sock Monkeys. .And their Evil Clown Pose and Stay Skelly would be great for someone who goes for teh evil clown genre


----------



## Spinechiller

Over the weekend I was able to check several stores for Halloween merch. Here are a few pics of my findings.

Shoppers Drug Mart (only Halloween candy, hopefully decorations with be out soon.)

Buck or Two (more decor out including: severed body parts, reapers, witch brooms etc.)

Homesense (more out since I was last their, I was told by an employee more is still coming in.)

Canadian Superstore (Lot's of tombstones, skulls, fog machines, lights and light up pumpkins etc. Mostly what I call the staples of Halloween.)

























Walmart Supercenter (Looks like they are pretty much stocked for the season.) The only new thing I noticed form my last trip, was this neat zombie head fog attachment). The pic bellow bugged me though, Christmas stuff was already taking over the Halloween aisle (2nd week in September really!!!) 

















Dollarama (They seemed to still be in they process of putting stuff out. There were some neat things, though. )

























Canadian Tire (Lot's of Gemmy items, they were still in the process of putting things out.)


----------



## Shadowbat

Both our Kmarts are now stocked. Nothing really new. Looks the same as years past.


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> View attachment 127818


What is with _that_ already being out?!


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> What is with _that_ already being out?!




Shoot. Our Big Lots has half the seasonal section Christmas already. I dont even want to go in there looking for Halloween stuff anymore.


----------



## jenlea81

These skull goblets were the only non candy item CVS had out today. I think they are fun and who can beat 2/$5?!?!


----------



## 22606

Nice. I like how the stem of the goblet is comprised of a spine


----------



## Deadna

Rshaunter said:


> The creepy phone at Walgreens is cool but the one target had was way better. 1930-40's styles. Also I went to the Walgreens in the most undesirable area near me in southern california(the ghetto), and found the mother load of $30 skelies. Had like 15 maybe more all over the store. I gabbed three!


yeah but how many tires did you have on your car when you came out


----------



## jdubbya

Shadowbat said:


> Both our Kmarts are now stocked. Nothing really new. Looks the same as years past.


Agreed. Kmart has dropped the ball over the past few years. I stopped yesterday. I might pick up one of the black crows but other than that, nothing worthwhile.



Shadowbat said:


> Shoot. Our Big Lots has half the seasonal section Christmas already. I dont even want to go in there looking for Halloween stuff anymore.


Yup, ours has a fairly big Xmas display going on. The Halloween selection is a bust AFAIC. Bluckys are $18.00. Even the "bag of bones" are plastic now instead of the more realistic foam ones. A lot of cutesy glittery stuff. no bats, tombstones, etc. They used to have good stuff. Crossing them off the list for this year...again.


----------



## HauntedHorror

Do you see guys, this is what I am dealing with here---

This is a CVS I went to looking for Halloween stuff, instead I saw:









Backpacks and school supplies. The only Halloween related stuff they had out at all was greeting cards. :/



And today when I went to the Walgreens by my house, this is what I saw:









Why even put this out on the shelves? It's mean to tease people like that!

Ok, they did have some Halloween candy out, but NOTHING else. In their defense, the store is remodeling so I guess they have some excuse, but still...


----------



## Shadowbat

Yeah. This has really been a lackluster year for retail merchandising.


----------



## hallorenescene

davy2, i jump everytime with that spider
thanks everyone for all the pics posted. 
shopko here have a man and woman gnome, and an awesome skeleton dog sitting on his hind legs with a bone in his mouth.
shopko, walgreens, dollar tree, dollar general, mernards, fleet farm, and hobby lobby all have their halloween out here. still waiting for kmart, walmart, and target


----------



## Halloeve55

HauntedHorror said:


> Do you see guys, this is what I am dealing with here---
> 
> 
> 
> Why even put this out on the shelves? It's mean to tease people like that!
> 
> Ok, they did have some Halloween candy out, but NOTHING else. In their defense, the store is remodeling so I guess they have some excuse, but still...


I would have knocked down those boxes and ripped them open! hehe..nooo,i would have been mad seeing that! thats just horrible and i agree..a tease!!



Finally went to walmart again a week later and they still had out candy and this time an arm full of decor..a WEEK! what are they doing!!! but they did have pumpkins so i thought what the heck..a big one for $3.88 isn't bad! my son was excited!
My local dollar tree had two 'in front of the store' aisles stocked of nothing but halloween decor.they had twice as more than last year.bought a couple items.still ridiculous that the dollar tree had more than walmart!


----------



## LT Scare

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah. This has really been a lackluster year for retail merchandising.


The stil-Crappy economy has retailers not hiring and getting by with fewer employees. Don't look now, but this has been (is?) a depression, not a resession.


----------



## Effie

*Lifesize skeletons at rite aid!!!!*

I just went to Rite Aid and they put out all their Halloween items this morning and they have the LIFESIZE posable skeletons!!! Just like the ones Walgreen's had last year!! Only they actually look better than Walgreen's did -- they are more antique brown in color. They didn't even have the prices on them yet, so I had to take one over to a price scanner and it rang up at $59.99 -- WOW -- but Rite Aid always puts their seasonal items on sale at 50% off right away. I asked the sales clerk when she thought the sale would start and she said probably next week. So check your Rite Aid weekly ads and if they are on sale, you better be there when they open 'cause these are gonna go quick!! My store only had two of them out, but they are really large and it looked like only two would fit on the hook, so maybe they have more, I didn't ask.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah. This has really been a lackluster year for retail merchandising.


It has. I stopped at the nearest Halloween City expecting them to be open today, since they had it listed as their 'grand opening' date just last week, but the doors were locked and no lights were on, plus that sign was now conspiculously MIA $%&*ers...



LT Scare said:


> Don't look now, but this has been (is?) a depression, not a resession.


No doubt about it. Glad that someone else also sees it that way...


----------



## LT Scare

Garthgoyle said:


> It has. I stopped at the nearest Halloween City expecting them to be open today, since they had it listed as their 'grand opening' date just last week, but the doors were locked and no lights were on, plus that sign was now conspiculously MIA $%&*ers...
> 
> No doubt about it. Glad that someone else also sees it that way...


They'll probably re-elect him anyway.


----------



## LaBruja

LT Scare said:


> The stil-Crappy economy has retailers not hiring and getting by with fewer employees. Don't look now, but this has been (is?) a depression, not a resession.


Have to disagree..Talk to people who actually lived through the Depression..this aint it.( I have one Great Aunt and just lost another one..they have their minds and talked about it just last year.They laughed when someone said "it is a depression" at the family picnic..and went on to tell us how they really lived) We still have access to /can afford all kinds of luxuries like cable TV, internet and Halloween items. If it was a depression there would be NO extras. Now I have to say ..if half the stuff we buy for our Holiday decor was made in the USA..well we know where we could all be employed!!!


----------



## LT Scare

LaBruja said:


> Have to disagree..Talk to people who actually lived through the Depression..this aint it.( I have one Great Aunt and just lost another one..they have their minds and talked about it just last year.They laughed when someone said "it is a depression" at the family picnic..and went on to tell us how they really lived)


..as my parents lived through The Great Depression. No question, this is not the equivalent of the Great Depression, but the REAL levels of unemployment have not been at this level, for this long since then. If we cross our fingers and sit on our hands, we will slide closer to TGD every day. Sticking our head in the ground and hoping it gets better will not make it so.

Sorry ... I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## princess denman

I got some good stuff at the 99cents only store. they had some plastic beakers with skulls on them, potion bottles, labels for bottles, and body parts. I will try to get some pictures when I get home. I am in Las Vegas, not sure where else they have the stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I stopped by Halloween City last week, I was told they weren't expecting a shipment until week of 9/20, and would be getting over a hundred boxes then. Two of the Walmarts I inquired at said they haven't been sent their halloween shipments yet, wish they had because they are getting tired of people asking them when halloween is going to get put out. I think maybe companies who had to place their orders for halloween sometime last year played it safe then and didn't expect people to be buying much now so decided to delay halloween. From what I read a while back after Christmas, "Back To School" is their second largest shopping "season" yielding them the second best profits, not halloween. Guess they failed to realize most colleges and schools, at least in my area have been back in session since August. People here were shopping for school stuff in June and July. 

Anyway while unemployment is high, companies have been sitting on their money waiting, banks are reporting profits but won't lend, so even if you have had a job you would have trouble buying a house, and our interest rates aren't 18% like I remember decades ago. There's a specific set of markers that economists look to to say it's a recession or depression and we are not in a depression. Sure it feels like that to many who have been out of work, but there is a big difference between the two economic states. I tend to think the "halloween mdse shortage" this year is due more to fiscal planning last year. I'm sure these stores would love to have product to sell to those who have been looking for it the past few months. I'm sure some stores who decided way back when to stock early, will do just fine with their halloween sales, especially given they have become the "go to" stores while others will have to sit gloomily on the sidelines due to their forecasting. I'm sure it's not totally their fault either since I assume most merchandise is bought on credit at time of order and banks as we know haven't loosen their lending requirements even to qualified buyers. 

I started this post after reading about the Halloween City store that was due to open but has held off now. I guess I didn't make the final point that I'm betting with no shipments coming their way yet and only some of last year's merchandise to put out (case in point of my store), it's hard to justify having workers there who aren't busy. If shipments are due to arrive for another week might as well hold off opening and reduce the salary overhead. My store opened a few weeks ago with maybe 3 workers in there during the day and hardly any merchandise (mostly just costumes and accessories that Party City has already been selling). People were walking in the store but without props, not many people stayed long. I know I left disappointed but will be back when the boxes arrive.


----------



## 1_ucky13

The meijer by me is finally starting to put out halloween stuff today! I sneeked a peek and saw some cute stuff like little mice witches and potion bottles, owls and cats and a lot of the same from last year but they only had one rack started.


----------



## spookifyKN

I picked up some awesome Nightmare before Christmas socks from Walmart last night! One pair had Jack, and the other pair had Oogie. 

Also my Target is getting things out! Nothing that I am too impressed with yet...


----------



## 1_ucky13

My target just finished setting up yesterday. Haven't been there yet, but my cousin works there and said they have a lot more than they did last year.


----------



## Stargon_nc

*Just got'em*

Got my Christmas present early this year. Wife went to Walgreen's this morning and bought me these. Been looking for 2 wks now. Nothing at the same store just last night...Go figure. Gotta love those night shift workers for getting it done!


----------



## jenlea81

The Walmart in my area (right outside Baton Rouge) just started getting things ready yesterday. I didn't take any photos because there really wasn't much out and the workers were adjusting shelving units. Anyway, what was out were sparkly plug in pumpkins and tall plush halloween mickey mouse and minnies.


----------



## Shadowbat

We stopeed into our Super WalMart last night and all they had out was one aisle of Fall/Harvest decor over by their seasonal section. In the main entrance area they still have 90% Back To School merchandise with just afew Halloween items thrown in. What got me was, in their outddor/Seasonal area, it was full out Christmas merchandise. Im talking lights, trees, decor, everything. How do you put out an entire section of Christmas before your Halloween merch.?


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, i agree, halloween first.


----------



## Thesmartmama

jenlea81 said:


> These skull goblets were the only non candy item CVS had out today. I think they are fun and who can beat 2/$5?!?!


Our 99 cent only stores have those goblets at 0.9999 each . . .


----------



## Zombiesmash

JoAnn Fabrics had everything 40% off today, and it was all being squished into one aisle to make way for Christmas. It really looked like the day after Halloween.

Shopko had all their Halloween at 50% off today, too. Unfortunately with both stores, the prices are so high that I couldn't even really find anything I wanted at half off.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has their summer stuff marked down 25% BUT then take another 50% off. I got flamingos for painting up like vultures and a plastic pot that sort of looks like metal. They have half wiskey barrel planters for pirate crows nests.My store also had lots of solar 5 foot tall lighted poles with a shepards hook on each side. I thought they were too lightweight for plants but then got home and thought maybe ghosts hanging from them might look neat...they would be $7.50 after discount


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Family dollar has some bio hazard mask made out of pretty good rubber, some of them look like the ones from work.. Wall-greens has a kick but reaper that is 30ft tall but its 30dollars.


----------



## Shadowbat

moonwitchkitty said:


> Family dollar has some bio hazard mask made out of pretty good rubber, some of them look like the ones from work.. Wall-greens has a kick but reaper that is 30ft tall but its 30dollars.



Did you mean 3 feet tall? I dont think I could fit a 30 foot reaper in my car. lol


----------



## Ghost Host

Now at Walgreen's! $3 dollars each ( I purchased all of the Count Chocula's & Boo Berries they had!).


----------



## moonwitchkitty

just went to Halloween City, and oh what wonders were to beheld.. finished buying the items i needed for my costume and what the boys are going as.. Zombie Pirates.. and we went to spirit found creepy little Zombie baby his head lights up and has a creepy baby laugh also got a support Halloween magnet  LOVE the selections very happy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Shadowbat said:


> Did you mean 3 feet tall? I dont think I could fit a 30 foot reaper in my car. lol


yes it is a 30 ft but it hangs mostly cloth save for the large head and arms going to go back up and get one


----------



## Spookybella977

Home Depot!!!

























[att






ach=config]128568[/attach]


----------



## kittyvibe

wonder what the bobble head reaper looks like in person?


----------



## Penumbra

No way! I didn't think Home Depot still sold Halloween in stores!


----------



## 22606

kittyvibe said:


> wonder what the bobble head reaper looks like in person?


If you are thinking of purchasing the Reaper, check CVS, since it is $40 there, instead of Home Depot's $60 price tag I _almost_ grabbed it, but I chose the 3' bobble-head butler, since he was just sooo [email protected] creepy


----------



## Phil-the-fear

I'm due across the pond in a few weeks (well, 90% certain at the moment), doing a road trip;

San Francisco - coast road to LA - across to Hoover Dam - Grand Canyon - Vegas - Death Valley NP - Yosemite NP - Back to Frisco.

I'm supposed to be selling a lot of my stuff this year as, well quite frankly, it's got out of control in the last few years. However, what I've decided (and what my wife doesn't know yet) is that I have changed my mind! 

I knew this would happen and I've even decided I'm going to hire a big SUV to make sure I have enough room for everything Lol!

Anyway, just wondered where would be the best place to find stuff? I'm guessing obviously the major cities (SF, LA, LV) but anywhere else along my route?

Somebody mentioned going to a Walgreens in a dodgy part of SoCal - any tips on where I shouldn't venture, being a tourist and all that? I'm not that concerned really but then again I'm a bit of an airhead and do (probably wrongly) take the view that "nothing's gonna happen to me". A couple of years ago we got caught up in the middle of a Police bust in the car park of Walmart in Kissimmee - we just happended to be coming into the car park and another car was coming out and passed us about 15 feet away - suddenly 5 or 6 cop cars surrounded both us and the other guy, countless officers jumped out, guns drawn, telling the guy to put his hands up! My wife and daughter had a litter of kittens each right then and there, but my son and I thought it was way cool! We were told to get out of the way so did, but parked up nearby and watched the proceedings unfold. Wife and daughter almost ran into Walmart and my son and I followed after about 10 minutes! I guess being from the UK where the police aren't armed made it quite a scary/exciting thing for us!

Anyway, I've read a lot of the posts in this thread and it seems generally the stores are slow in stocking this year so I'm hoping there'll be something left when I get over there! We're looking to come over about 3 or 4 October.

Any suggestions as to where I should look (location-wise)?

Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Phil, I guess most importantly would be to ask you what in particular are you looking for? Are you looking to buy stuff here and ship back to yourself? If so what items? Don't know what shipping is back in the UK but rates here are pretty expensive at this end. Are you looking for halloween activities to do like haunted houses? 

BTW since you mentioned Yosemite thought you should know there is a haunta virus issue right now over there (airborn virus from mice droppings), some deaths of people who stayed in cabins in the park; massive warning going out to people who have stayed there the last few months. BTW If you are going over to that area, I'd highly recommend if you have the time a day panning for gold just north of Yosemite. It's a beautiful time of year to visit especially with the rolling hills in fall colors. PM me if you'd like more suggestions.


----------



## Phil-the-fear

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Phil, I guess most importantly would be to ask you what in particular are you looking for? Are you looking to buy stuff here and ship back to yourself? If so what items? Don't know what shipping is back in the UK but rates here are pretty expensive at this end. Are you looking for halloween activities to do like haunted houses?
> 
> BTW since you mentioned Yosemite thought you should know there is a haunta virus issue right now over there (airborn virus from mice droppings), some deaths of people who stayed in cabins in the park; massive warning going out to people who have stayed there the last few months. BTW If you are going over to that area, I'd highly recommend if you have the time a day panning for gold just north of Yosemite. It's a beautiful time of year to visit especially with the rolling hills in fall colors. PM me if you'd like more suggestions.




Thanks for your reply.

We don't have anywhere near the choice over here for Halloween as you guys do over there, but one good store is Asda, which is part of Walmart. In the last 2 or 3 years their stock hasn't been as good as before so I'm not holding my breath for anything that good. I phoned a couple of stores tonight and they don't plan on putting anything out until the end of September, although they say that every year and suddenly everything appears around mid September.

It's quite funny really as most of what they stock is exactly the same as Walmart over there, but not as big a selection. Some things are actually cheaper here than across the pond, but not by much.

I like prop type stuff mainly, although I have a penchant for pumpkins and skulls/skellies!

I like the life-size figures and similar props, plus of course animated ones, but having been over 4 or 5 times before in September I've found Spirit and one of the other specialist stores (Halloween City is it?) are quite expensive compared to Walmart, K Mart, Target, Walgreens, Jo-Anns etc. I'll also take a look in Home Depot, Lowes and Big Lots, plus maybe CVS but any other good places to look out for? Do Grandin Road (I think that'a what they're called) have many stores over in that region?

So really I'm after nice props (animated and static), pumpkins, skulls, skellies and usual things along those lines.

We get quite a generous baggage allowance (3 bags x 23 kg each so a maximum of 12, although my wife will divorce me if I brought back that much - although every cloud has a silver lining.................................. ) so I'll be taking it home with me. We do also get a 100kg cargo allowance (my wife works for Virgin) but we're not sure how that works.

So whatever I get I'll realistically need to get into a case or large holdall, which I know will restrict me a little. Having said that I've been very creative before when it comes to packing the cases!

Yes I've been following the Hantavirus news - seems that it only relates to the cabins actually in Yosemite, but I'm not sure. I've found a nice looking place just outside the park so am assuming those cabins will be ok. But I'll be honest and say that I'm a little perplexed as to why those places couldn't have the same issues - I mean, there is no invisible force field to stop the mice and rodents taking up residence in places outside the park is there?

So a little apprehensive. These things always seem to happen to us when we go on holiday - out first trip to Orlando with our kids was scheduled for 16 September 2001, but because of what happened 5 days earlier we postponed it for just over a week. It was a very nervous flight I can tell you!

Thanks for your kind offer - I'll PM you.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Stopped at Shopper's Drug Mart in Canada, which I used to buy a fair bit from (got my full size skeletons there about 5 years ago, and some universal masks on clearance). Not as much cool stuff as it used to be - about half an aisle with one side candy and the other side props and costumes.

I liked these these foam half masks. I bought the green one last year for my peeper and popped some eyes in it and it freaked a lot of folks out. The were $15.
























They had these "faceless reapers" which looked a lot like the ones Grandin Road is selling.








http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.ca/2012/08/grandin-theft.html
They also had the big 18" Skulls that they've been selling for the last few years if anyone is looking for 'em.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost host, i would buy up all the count draculas, i love that one the best. when my grandson was little, he devoured the franken berries. now he says, what was he thinking. lol. must of got sick of them. 
shadowbat, i have a 30 foot gutter ghost. it's mostly hanging cloth.
spooky, thanks for posting, cool stuff


----------



## EvilMel

GobbyGruesome said:


> Stopped at Shopper's Drug Mart in Canada, which I used to buy a fair bit from (got my full size skeletons there about 5 years ago, and some universal masks on clearance). Not as much cool stuff as it used to be - about half an aisle with one side candy and the other side props and costumes.
> 
> I liked these these foam half masks. I bought the green one last year for my peeper and popped some eyes in it and it freaked a lot of folks out. The were $15.



These masks look kind of like the ones from Halloween 3!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

PHIL THE FEAR;

Have a great trip! You can always find SOMETHING this time of year! Skip trying to find these stores in either LA or SF. Too much hassle with parking. You want to take side trips into the smaller cities along the way: San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, even Monterey.

I would suggest you do what I do: If you happen to be driving down the road (OR get a car with a fab GPS unit) and you see/find any of the following stores, you stop and check it out:

CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreens, Home Depot, Lowes, TJ MAXX Home Goods, Joann Fabrics, Michaels, Spirit, Halloween City, Goodwill, Salvation Army, Dollar Tree, 99cents only, Dollar General, Target, Wal-Mart, K Mart: STOP, PARK CAR, GO INSIDE and check them out!!!

And check a website called CRAIGSLIST if you are going to have a free SATURDAY morning (enter name of city you are in), and partake in a fun American outing : Yard Sales. You just never know what you may find- and you can spend your morning looking at other people's junk  Be sure to have plenty of $1 bills on hand, and lots of quarters  You are sure to find something you can use!!!

I made my first British friend in 1980 then eventually met her in 1986 in London- A girl I still write to today.... We are great friends. She always tells me England's Halloween lacks compared to here- It would be great if you can bring more of it across the pond 

Have a great time! Post pix!!!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

My spirit barely opened on wednesday (my local one) and they only had new for 2012 props, no carry overs which was a shame because they are useful and cheap. There was only 3 staff and they were still setting up the fright squad. They were nice and had a great stock of the 2012 selection


----------



## hallorenescene

i stopped in my walmart last night, and they finally had halloween out. there was candy, costumes, and some small props, and air blowns. that's it. very dissapointing indeed


----------



## hippieman556

walmart never has any good stuff


----------



## moonwitchkitty

every were i look christmas stuff is every were barely even fall


----------



## ALKONOST

moonwitchkitty said:


> every were i look christmas stuff is every were barely even fall


It's so sad!! I was in Big Lots a couple of weeks ago asking the manager if they'll be getting in another lighted cat. You know what she said!!?? "Sorry but, we won't be getting in anymore Halloween because we're phasing it out to make room for Christmas". This was barely into September and I thought I was in there a little too early looking for Halloween decor. I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

did the same thing with Hobby lobby in August one aisle of halloween barely but 5 or more of christmas


----------



## 22606

Big Lots had Christmas items atop the Halloween in one aisle yesterday Unless it could work as something from _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ when combined, keep it the heck away from the beloved darkness of Samhain...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, Christmas invading Big Lots and Dollar Tree....One of the important things you learn from spending time on here (and perusing the old shopping threads from prior years) is that both stores get Halloween in earlier than other stores followed by HomeGoods and sister companies. All great places to find stuff earlier in the summer/fall timeframe so it makes sense they phase it out sooner. But by then other stores have started putting Halloween out. 

I love that not everyone puts Halloween out at the same time personally. I can't go halloween shopping 24/7, nor have the budget all saved up at one time.


----------



## Zombiesmash

It is funny to me that Halloween is phased out before October begins. I was out and about today, and I noticed that Rite Aid and Shopko had all Halloween marked down 50% off, and JoAnn Fabrics and Michael's all had all of their Halloween at 40-50% off as they move Christmas in. Tai Pan Trading has made their transition into a Christmas store as usual, while still allowing Halloween to occupy the side ailes.

So today I bought a severed zombie head and a snowman nutcracker, haha.


----------



## mariposa0283

Zombiesmash said:


> So today I bought a severed zombie head and a snowman nutcracker, haha.


hahahahaha sounds like one of my shopping trips.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Zombiesmash said:


> It is funny to me that Halloween is phased out before October begins. I was out and about today, and I noticed that Rite Aid and Shopko had all Halloween marked down 50% off, and JoAnn Fabrics and Michael's all had all of their Halloween at 40-50% off as they move Christmas in. Tai Pan Trading has made their transition into a Christmas store as usual, while still allowing Halloween to occupy the side ailes.
> 
> So today I bought a severed zombie head and a snowman nutcracker, haha.


Michael's and Joann's couldn't sell half of their stuff if it wasn't on sale for 40-50% off. They're a revolving door of price slashing. If it's full price this week. Use a coupon. Or wait till next week when it's back on sale, lol. I wouldn't say that they're phasing anything out they just have to advertise a sale for people to buy it.

Trying to eliminate these type of sales is what has JcPenny's in financial trouble now.


----------



## 22606

msgatorslayer said:


> Michael's and Joann's couldn't sell half of their stuff if it wasn't on sale for 40-50% off. They're a revolving door of price slashing. If it's full price this week. Use a coupon. Or wait till next week when it's back on sale, lol. I wouldn't say that they're phasing anything out they just have to advertise a sale for people to buy it.


I concur. I very rarely pay full price, waiting for posted sales or printing coupons when they are available. Jo-Ann is actually worse than Michaels for price-gouging, I think; some of the items are nice, but not _that_ nice


----------



## hippieman556

i was in dollar tree today and they had a few items but not much.


----------



## 22606

hippieman556 said:


> i was in dollar tree today and they had a few items but not much.


They are likely picked over _already_...


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Im the 1000th post on this thread!


----------



## hallorenescene

spookhouse, after 500 posts, you can choose your title. you no longer have to be crypt keeper. as long as you don't choose what someone else has. like i'm jester girl. congratulations on your 1000 post.

so after being totally dissappointed in walmart, i went today to kmart. even worse than walmart. costumes, accessories and inflatables. at least walmart had some small animated stuff. shopko didn't have big stuff either, but they had a lot of nice small stuff. hobby lobby has a lot of nice , small stuff. they always have cute stuff. mernards so far is the only store that rocks. several life size. really nice ones in my opinion. and a nice variety of small to medium stuff. they have some nice blow molds too. there is a pumpkin one there i don't have. i hope to snag it tomorrow when i get paid. oh, and fleet farm has some nice small to medium stuff. they have nice blow molds too. walgreens has some nice stuff, and a few of those good sized skelies. dollar general and dollar tree both have lots of fun small stuff. i still need to check out target


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Not sure if anyone's posted this but at Canadian Tire they have these LED Spotlights for $15. But on the plus side it's definitely designed for outdoors - there's a huge rubber cuff on the fixture. They only had them in Blue, White and Black Light at this store. I bought the blue and it seems very bright and saturated, but the width is a little narrow. Made by Gemmy.


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I saw these a few weeks back and Gordman's in our area stopped getting new Halloween in about then so don't know if you'll find them or not.

The name Pumpkinrot should be familiar to you. You know he and his wife run an etsy store and also contracted last year some of her designs to Primitives by Kathy who made larger versions in resin. Well, what did I see but the Large Sinister Pumpkin Head that is sold out on their web site for this season (at a retail of $23) for $10 at Gordman's!!! The pumpkin is resin with a real wood stem, and measures 7.25" tall.









I just thought it was neat to find a "Pumpkinrot" in a real retail store chain!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Thanks hallorenescene


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

and thats a great pumpkin for $10


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to target tonight, and they had lots of really cool stuff. but the only large prop was a tree for $60.00. i would love that teee. $60.00 is out of my budget at the moment. they also had a really cool spider. it was large, lit up with leds, and $20.00. oh boy did i like that. i am going to try and purchase him. for you gargoyle lovers, there were 3 different versions, and i thought all 3 were cool.
gobby, i see the light is a light show. can someone explain how light shows work?
sum, very scary pumpkin rot. cool


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice find, Sumrtym.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

If anyone is going to your local Homegoods over the next few days and comes across something I'm looking for, please I will buy it from you and pay for shipping, here's what it is : A Set of 4 Potion Bottles. They come in a Brown Box with black writing all over it and little black animals like a spider, raven, scorpin etc, it has a clear plastic Cover so you can clearly see the bottles. The set I'm looking for are the ones that have the flat Cork Glittery Tops, all 4 bottles are Blackish, and the Labels are like an Antique yellowish Brown....The ones I saw were : Spider's Kiss, Poison, Vampire Blood Zombie Juice....Here at our Homegoods Canadian Sister Store called Home Sense, they were $9.99 CAD...
Please feel free to Private Message me if you come across them, pic would be awesome, Price etc. Thank-You


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> If anyone is going to your local Homegoods over the next few days and comes across something I'm looking for, please I will buy it from you and pay for shipping, here's what it is : A Set of 4 Potion Bottles. They come in a Brown Box with black writing all over it and little black animals like a spider, raven, scorpin etc, it has a clear plastic Cover so you can clearly see the bottles. The set I'm looking for are the ones that have the flat Cork Glittery Tops, all 4 bottles are Blackish, and the Labels are like an Antique yellowish Brown....The ones I saw were : Spider's Kiss, Poison, Vampire Blood Zombie Juice....Here at our Homegoods Canadian Sister Store called Home Sense, they were $9.99 CAD...
> Please feel free to Private Message me if you come across them, pic would be awesome, Price etc. Thank-You



I think this is a photo of a version of it from my HomeGoods. The labels shown are the ones you are referring to *but not the bottle tops, they are different*, same box packaging though:










My store had the above version on 8/15 for 12.99. Hope the picture helps others locate it for you though. The labels are pretty distinctive so that should help people notice the bottles on the shelf.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

EEK! Thank-You Ghost of Spookie, YES That's the Set I'm looking for! The Tops are also Correct, THIS IS IT! If anyone can Snag me this Set "PLEASE DO" I will Pay you and for the S&H to get them too me, Thank-You so much for posting this Pic Ghost of Spookie, do you have this set? Is that how you were able to take a pic? what did you mean by "My store had the above version on 8/15 for $12.99, what do you mean by 8/15?


----------



## sumrtym

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> what did you mean by "My store had the above version on 8/15 for $12.99, what do you mean by 8/15?


I'm sure they mean they saw it back on August 15th at the store, which is when they took the photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yep. If you look thru my photo album I uploaded it back then. I'll look next time I'm down there but seriously doubt it's still around. You probably stand a better chance if someone in Canada finds it at their HomeSense. You guys were definitely behind us in stocking the store with Halloween.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Yes we always Are...I plan to keep looking, I have 4 Different Home Sense I keep checking at...Drives me Nuts that Xmas Crap is already overshadowing the Halloween Decor...Thanks for the Pic again Ghost of Spookie, and thanks for Sumrtym for filling me in on what that meant


----------



## jenlea81

Not sure if anyone has posted this guy yet. I found him at my local CVS and think he is hilarious! If I knew my children wouldn't freak out everytime they saw him I would have totally gotten him!





(Hope the link worked)!


----------



## jenlea81

They also had this happy couple....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Anyone seen a small size skeleton that would work?*

Has anyone seen any small skeletons in their stores while shopping for Halloween? Somewhere between 20 to 30 inches in height? I have a skelly head I want to use to make a monkey skeleton and am having trouble finding a body in the stores. Walgreens 36-inch guy was too large and Dollar Trees 16-inch one was too small for the head.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆMichael's had some in Canada - they might be the 36 inchers. Not sure.


----------



## LT Scare

Friday I picked up the "High Voltage" box from Spirit. Checked it out last night and it was dead. Could NOT get it to work at all. Been so busy spending every minute building the haunt, I haven't even opened the Spirit props I go last week. This morning before heading off to Spirit to exchange the box, I opened and checked each of the other props. All worked well except the spitting Werewolf - it didn't spit. The rest of the mechanism worked nicely - cool prop, if it'll "spit." 

Spirit had one Werewolf and nothing worked on it. They told me they've had two other animated props returned - not working. They did have another "High Voltage" for an exchange and that is a very cool prop. Sounds, lights and controls Death Row (also pretty cool, IMO).


----------



## Shockwave199

> Has anyone seen any small skeletons in their stores while shopping for Halloween?


You might try a local spirit. They do have smaller ones hanging.



> Friday I picked up the "High Voltage" box from Spirit. Checked it out last night and it was dead. Could NOT get it to work at all.


This unfortunately does not seem uncommon. This prop, while a good concept, is plagued with trouble. I have not seen one working properly yet. Most end up just aimlessly opening and closing in a perpetual funk. For those who are lucky enough to have a working one, I noticed in the tekky video demo that they switch on the handle and then put it back the other way to the original position when the box comes to life. Not doing that may be the cause for the thing breaking so much.



> All worked well except the spitting Werewolf - it didn't spit. The rest of the mechanism worked nicely - cool prop, if it'll "spit."


Take a look at my video demo on my youtube channel. It takes upwards of 8-10 rounds for the water to be sucked up the tube to the pump and start spitting. It's a bit of a long haul for the water, so give it some rounds of triggering. You can watch the water progressing with each round, at the back of the prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool looking props jen


----------



## hollatip

Walgreens are getting their second shipment of halloween stuff in. saw some little disco balls and a colored ball, bag of bones, and some more Big realistic $30 skeletons


----------



## hollatip

Walgreens has some 9.99 each and buy one get one half off. they look good


----------



## Penumbra

I got the high voltage box from Spirit today, and it surprisingly worked. I have John Doe and I heard it works with him too. I'll test it out soon.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Does Spirit sell large amounts of spanish moss at the local stores? or just online?


----------



## hollatip

Wifeofrankie said:


> Does Spirit sell large amounts of spanish moss at the local stores? or just online?


they have some in stores


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Just wanted to say that i adore this thread. Please keep it going even though the season is upon us (finally!) Because this way we can see what's in the stores without hopping from website to website and searching out the wa-zoo. This thread really helps me out with my budgeting and wishlists. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Thank you hollatip. I just went out to spirit and checked to see if they had spanish moss. The biggest bag they had was $6.99. I didnt buy it there. Then I i went to michaels and found bags of it that had about twice the amount spirit did for the exact same price. Im happy I took the extra time to check. So, just so others know, michaels has it for a better price.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar Tree is killing me with all the cute solar dancers! I like to velcro one to my dash but now I have to decide which one along with the cute scarecrow they offered a month ago


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i have a sunflower one. these are so cute, i want a pumpkin one. i was just in dt a couple of days ago, and i didn't see these, i will have to re look


----------



## Onewish1

they are cute.. we only get sunshine on there back side... a shame I can't set those up and have a dance party out there


----------



## Paint It Black

The bags aren't huge, but I usually get my spanish moss at Dollar Tree, in the flower arranging section. I think it is a good deal.


----------



## Deadna

Onewish1 said:


> they are cute.. we only get sunshine on there back side... a shame I can't set those up and have a dance party out there


Also neat to have Monster Mash playing in the background


----------



## CDW

Was in my local Safeway and saw this guy - not a great sculpt, nor cheap, but he was tall (6'!), and mostly I hadn't seen him before, which at this point is exciting.


----------



## hallorenescene

cdw, he's a shopter that got caught. that's what i heard safeway does to them. 
nice skeleton


----------



## tortured_serenity

He has a nice full rib cage, I need that for my cauldron creep. My target skellie's is tiny.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG those bottles are awesome, especially for that price!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

CDW said:


> Was in my local Safeway and saw this guy - not a great sculpt, nor cheap, but he was tall (6'!), and mostly I hadn't seen him before, which at this point is exciting.
> 
> View attachment 134237
> View attachment 134238
> 
> View attachment 134240
> 
> View attachment 134241
> 
> View attachment 134242
> View attachment 134239
> 
> View attachment 134243


I bought one from Walmart about my height 5 ft for 30 dollars


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CDW, thanks for the photo of the Safeway skeleton. I'm surprised they are carrying a large prop like that. I've been shopping elsewhere so haven't been in our Safeway for sometime. I'll dub him Safeway Sam. He's a nicer blow mold than the Big Lots' former Alien by far and taller too. Sam's 6 foot height is nice. I like his pelvic area better and his rib cage is a decent size and hollow. I haven't seen this year's Big Lots' blow mold to compare him to, but heard the new BL's head is more human looking than before. Wonder how the rest of him compares to Safeway Sam. Sam definitely looks "realistic" but still looks off a bit. Maybe it's his arms that bug me. That and his mouth area. Definitely better looking skeleton than the blowmolds I bought from BL a few years back. The Walgreens Wally is by far the better deal based on price for a realistic plastic but it is on the fragile side and has the same blow mold ball joints.

It's fascinating to see all the various species of blow mold skeletons out there now. When I first started looking for halloween props years ago there wasn't any choice. Any other good halloween stuff at Safeway BTW?


----------



## CDW

Ghost of Spookie said:


> CDW, thanks for the photo of the Safeway skeleton. I've been shopping elsewhere so haven't been in our Safeway for sometime. I'll dub him Safeway Sam. He's a nicer blow mold than the Big Lots' former Alien by far and taller. The 6 foot height is nice. I haven't seen this year's Big Lots' blow mold to compare him to, but heard the new BL's head is more human looking than before. Wonder how the rest of him compares to Safeway Sam. Sam definitely looks "realistic" but still looks off a bit. The Walgreens Wally is by far the better deal based on price but it is on the fragile side and has the same blow mold ball joints.
> 
> It's fascinating to see all the various species of blow mold skeletons out there. Any other good halloween stuff at Safeway BTW?


I was in Big Lots a few weeks back, and the bluckys they had looked about the same as before; I did notice at Spirit, though, that they had two kinds of blucky - same body, different heads, both the old alien kind and a newer, more realistic kind. I prefer the wallys/pose-n-stays, in any case; they're just so much more realistic than any of the other non-anatomical-model (i.e., in-my-budget) props.

I don't generally shop Safeway either, but I needed some miscellaneous non-Halloween items and it happened to be on my way home. It certainly had nothing to do with this strange compulsion I have to visit any and all local merchants who might possibly sell Halloween decor . The rest of Safeway's stuff was pretty much standard supermarket fare, though they had some nice big plastic jack-o-lanterns, as illustrated below (also not cheap). I've been to a couple of Safeways in the past two months, and this was the only time I've seen Sam, as I hear he's being called . He was also the only one one out on display, so I have no idea what his availability's going to be like.


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Dollar Tree is killing me with all the cute solar dancers! I like to velcro one to my dash but now I have to decide which one along with the cute scarecrow they offered a month ago


I was at my DT 2 days ago and they only had the witch.I picked it up but I really want the pumpkin one.I hope they eventually get the other 2 in.


----------



## sumrtym

I stopped by 2 DT's today, and both only had the witch. My understanding from a conversation with one of the employees at the first one was they had the others, but all sold out weeks ago here.


----------



## Hor-October

You can do costume for yourselves with this video. Do forget to follow each step:
http://video.ezinemark.com/high-tec...halloween-masks-with-iphone-29b9ae839ae0.html


----------



## hallorenescene

hor oct, that is fantastic. thanks


----------



## Deadna

sumrtym said:


> I stopped by 2 DT's today, and both only had the witch. My understanding from a conversation with one of the employees at the first one was they had the others, but all sold out weeks ago here.


I found out my mom was about an hour behind me hitting all the stores I had just left and she picked me up some of the dancers but I guess there was no pumpkin by then because she got me 2 more skellies and a witch. They must have flown off the shelves,hope you eventually find them!


----------



## sumrtym

Deadna said:


> I found out my mom was about an hour behind me hitting all the stores I had just left and she picked me up some of the dancers but I guess there was no pumpkin by then because she got me 2 more skellies and a witch. They must have flown off the shelves,hope you eventually find them!


Thanks, I called a third store and if we understood each other right, they had the pumpkin one in stock. I'm heading over there tomorrow as that's the one I wanted. Got a thing for the pumpkin headed guys....or could you guess?


----------



## sumrtym

I have a NOT sighting in stores this year instead of a sighting. Anyone who was hoping on scoring one of the small giants like Pumpkinrot uses for his scarecrows / sentinels at a deep discount in after / just before Halloween sales at Hobby Lobby is I'm afraid out of luck. Since almost all of these around here sold at 90% off last year, I kind of thought that Hobby Lobby might drop carrying them this year and it appears I was correct talking to local stores.

If someone has contrary information, speak up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hor-October said:


> You can do costume for yourselves with this video. Do forget to follow each step:
> http://video.ezinemark.com/high-tec...halloween-masks-with-iphone-29b9ae839ae0.html



We've talked for about a year or so here on the forum about using our iGadgets and such in different ways like what this guy did. Love some of his designs. Fun stuff. Worth watching the YouTube video. I had RightThisMinute on in the background this a.m. on my TV and think they were talking about him. Saw part of a clip of the hosts from this show shown in the YouTube video. Now I wish I was paying attention to the show this morning!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> I have a NOT sighting in stores this year instead of a sighting. Anyone who was hoping on scoring one of the small giants like Pumpkinrot uses for his scarecrows / sentinels at a deep discount in after / just before Halloween sales at Hobby Lobby is I'm afraid out of luck. Since almost all of these around here sold at 90% off last year, I kind of thought that Hobby Lobby might drop carrying them this year and it appears I was correct talking to local stores.
> 
> If someone has contrary information, speak up.



I looked at the beginning of when my Hobby Lobby stocked their pumpkins to see what sizes they were carrying and my store did _*not*_ have any of the giant ones. I was hoping too.....


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

So its time to start talking about November 1 and the sales


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> So its time to start talking about November 1 and the sales


If there isn't already, there will be a thread for the After-Halloween Sales.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Ok cool cant wait


----------



## carmilla1970

GRRRR! Instead of getting better and having more choice available in the shops here in the UK, which I was expecting as each year there are more and more decorated homes, it's getting worse, some of the good items like misters and path markers seem to have disappeared altogether! I'm so glad I never throw anything out!


----------



## LaBruja

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sam definitely looks "realistic" but still looks off a bit. Maybe it's his arms that bug me. That and his mouth area.


Maybe it also is the fact that his nose area looks like a pig snout??


----------



## hallorenescene

i loved the pumpkin, witch, skeleton solar dancers. i went to our dt and asked about them, they said they only got in a very few and they flew off the shelf in just a matter of moments. they said maybe they would get some more in next year


----------



## Ghost Host

Saw this display at Kmart!


----------



## Ghouliet

I posted pictures of these in the party area but thought perhaps I should post them here too. Cracker Barrel had their Halloween stuff 40% off. I got two of the trays, two of the bowls and four pairs of salt and pepper eyeballs for my party. The salt and pepper shakers came with green, purple, orange and blue eyes. They were so inexpensive I may go back for more of the salt shakers to give away as gifts at my party.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Penumbra said:


> I got the high voltage box from Spirit today, and it surprisingly worked. I have John Doe and I heard it works with him too. I'll test it out soon.


the only thing i dont like about the high voltage box is you have to manually flip it to make it work...theres no foot pad to work with it....i'm not sure how i am going to use this in our maze....people wont go slow enough to turn it on and honestly, i dont want them touching it....its a good prop with john doe, we have him going in a crematorium with that set up but shoot...........theres a two prong very small outlet but nothing fits it...its prob for a try me now button


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, those dishes are way cute.
wow ghost host, that is quite the display. doesn't it make you want to pull a 12 pack out from the bottom. janga. lol.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Now THAT'S the spirit Kmart!!! Love it!


----------



## LT Scare

screamqueen2012 said:


> the only thing i dont like about the high voltage box is you have to manually flip it to make it work...theres no foot pad to work with it....i'm not sure how i am going to use this in our maze....people wont go slow enough to turn it on and honestly, i dont want them touching it....its a good prop with john doe, we have him going in a crematorium with that set up but shoot...........theres a two prong very small outlet but nothing fits it...its prob for a try me now button


Yeah I tried the Spirit "Step Here" plug - whittled it down until it fit. Did not work. I agree, though great looking prop. I've got one of those "try me" buttons somewhere. If that does work, maybe I can re-rig it to be a pad somehow.


----------



## CDW

LT Scare said:


> Yeah I tried the Spirit "Step Here" plug - whittled it down until it fit. Did not work. I agree, though great looking prop. I've got one of those "try me" buttons somewhere. If that does work, maybe I can re-rig it to be a pad somehow.


My understanding of the way the plug inputs on Spirit props work is that a step pad jack is looking for a spike from a voltage source (i.e., from the little piezoelectric element in the pad), whereas a "try me" button jack is looking for a short between its wires. If you make an aluminum foil step pad (like this, for example), and connect it to the "try me" button jack, it should work.


----------



## LT Scare

I hate to bad mouth a sponsor of HF, but Spirit REALLY needs to get better involved with the quality control of their new props!! Because I like the quick action props that surprise the TOTs so well, this was another big buy year for me with spirit. But the experiance was not good.

Spitting Warewolf - I liked the idea of this guy so much that I changed the floor plan of our mini-maze to feature him. I bought three of these (couldn't test in store) that would not work (two would not spit, the other DOA) before buying the floor model that did ... and does work so far.

This experience prompted me to quickly unpack and test the remaining purchases.

The fuse box did not work - DOA. I exchanged this for another that is still working.

The Jumping Zombie worked great several times when I tested it a couple weeks ago. I placed him in the couch of the living room with no batteries until last night. I got him out to dress him in prision duds but tested him first and he won't stay down. He retracts, gets to the bottom, and then immediately releases again. Also, he has lost his "voice." JUST SITTING in the couch, not even on!!! I'll read the material on him tonight to see if there is a reset of some kind, but I doubt it. He's probably going back to Spirit tomorrow.

Last year I bought the two arm reaching zombie from Spirit and it was great. Got it out last night, put batteries in him and he won't lower his arms all the way now.

I am NOT a happy Spirit customer.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

What is everyone aiming for at spirit on nov 1?


----------



## sumrtym

Nothing for me. Bought one of those circling bats, a black light, and the 5 arm vampire skull candelabra last year though.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I want a zombie baby


----------



## splunge999

My Spirit stores hardly have any props left already. Just a few here and there that no one wants. I can't imagine what will be there on Nov 1 what a bummer.


----------



## Treacherous

Oddly, this year the pickings seemed a bit slim - even just as the season started. Was it the economy, or what?


----------



## Paint It Black

Our nearby Michaels is basically wiped out of Halloween now. Dollar Tree has very little left. Halloween Express never had much more than costumes to begin with this year. Spirit still had a lot as of a couple days ago. I used a coupon there to get some window clings and a little skull.


----------



## hallorenescene

lt, that sucks about spirit. have you contacted them and talked to them about your unhappiness? they should honor their mechandise


----------



## xrockonx911

hallorenescene said:


> lt, that sucks about spirit. have you contacted them and talked to them about your unhappiness? they should honor their mechandise


they won't. 

I argued with a "Customer Service" agent for an hour last year because my local Spirit manager refused to give me my money back for Zombie Bait....it was the floor model... the only one left... and the Manager told me it worked... so I trusted the "Manager." After unboxing it and trying it at home it didn't work... 

The "Customer Service" agent told me that "It is your responsibility to test all products before you buy them... if you don't then it is not Spirit's responsibility for your disfuctional prop." 

Needless to say my total Spirit purchase this year totaled 7 dollars for some light up pens for my nieces. That'll be it.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Mine is awesome! everything still there


----------



## budeena

I hit the 50% off sales on saturday morning at the local Fred Meyers stores. Got the very large Frankenstein mask for the classic monster theme for next year. I could not pass up the zombie sandals that I found in the half off sale.


----------



## sumrtym

That's Spirit for you. It's why last year at the 50% off day after Halloween I brought batteries, took out the candelabra, looked it over, and tested each candle. I don't think they were used to someone doing that, despite their company line.

If you plan on getting one of the floor standing candelabras, provided there are some left, tomorrow, I STRONGLY recommend you assemble it in store. I heard too many breaking at the screw point / not screwing straight stories with them.


----------



## Jules17

Hit Target over my lunch hour and all their Halloween items are 50% off.


----------



## Deadna

CVS has kneeling angel that sings Silent Night while her head slowly goes up and down. Can't remember if her wings flap too or the price...sorry,just thought it was worth mentioning because it is a haunting child-like voice.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like spirit is a little bit shady there


----------



## chinclub

I went to the day after sale at Spirit and got several pairs of ground breaker arms. I will be using these for full body props next year. On a whim we asked the manager about the 3 foot tall head shots of monsters on the walls above the props. She just gave them to us free. I got 10 of these!! They will be so great on the walls of the haunted house next year. One is of Regan which I have enjoyed torturing my son with. He is so afraid of the Exorcist movie.


----------



## hallorenescene

ooooh chin, i agree with your son. terrifying. i feel for him. you did get some nice stuff. would love to see pictures of what you got


----------



## 22606

chinclub said:


> One is of Regan which I have enjoyed torturing my son with. He is so afraid of the Exorcist movie.


'Mom of the Year' nominee right here


----------



## hallorenescene

here's what i got for 75% off at walmart















for my black widow spider lady to wear next year, a knife that straps to the leg, 2 pairs of white socks [one with a black bow, one with a red bow], a hat with a spider on it. a light up witches boot, an alien costume, and some sprinkles in little coffins....a pet ghost in a jar, a spiked wig, some fingerless biker gloves, and 4 packages of window clings


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, I didn't think there would be anything left in the stores by now. Great luck at 75% off!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that's what i thought too, i was so surprised to see this. the other stores are capoot. and i got some great buys for my black widow spider gals costume.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Hallo, I'm equally shocked. I like that Night GLO costume. And it looks like I'm seeing the ghost? in the jar?


----------



## hallorenescene

yup, glow in the jar ghost. it's really cute. and they call that an alien costume.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I can't believe our Halloween express is still open! They added a few xmas items too. All Halloween is still %50 off so its great if you need to buy halloween items or props from a xmas present!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Guess it's time to shut down this old 2012 thread and start a new 2013 sticky topic.

Look for a new thread for 2013 Shopping in the Stickies under General Halloween. Thanks.


----------

